# أسئلة تبحث عن أجوبة-من كتاب البيان لخطاب المصري



## حبيب المحبة (13 أغسطس 2008)

السؤال الأول 

( التجسد)  هل تجسد الله .. أم أرسل أبنه الوحيد ؟

يعتقد الأرثوذكس أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد أخذ جسد بشري وأتى بنفسه للعالم بينما نجد أن كاتب إنجيل يوحنا يقول : لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد ..  3 عدد 16 و قال يوحنا في رسالته الأولى :  إن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به .. يوحنا 4 عدد 9  

ونحن نسأل :  هل الله قد تجسد كما تزعمون وأتى بنفسه للعالم أم انه أرسل للعالم ابنه الوحيد كما تزعم النصوص؟ ومما لا شك فيه أن الراسل غير المرسل والباعث غير المبعوث . وهناك العديد من النصوص التي تنص على أن الله لم يتجسد وينزل ولكنه أرسل ابنه للعالم انظر الرسالة الأولى ليوحنا  4 عدد 14

السؤال الثاني 

( الصلب والفداء )  لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟

يؤمن النصارى بعدل الله وأنه إله عادل . . وقد ذكر كتابهم المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي : 

( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ] 

( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية 

( 3 ) لعنة التربة التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في حياته على الأرض [ تكوين 3 عدد 17 - 19 ] 

( 4 ) عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها [ تكوين 3 عدد 14 ]

والسؤال المطروح هو : بما أن الله عادل . . وقد صالحنا بصلب المسيح المزعوم . . فلماذا لم تنتهي هذه العقوبات . .؟  لماذا ما زالت الحية تسعى على بطنها ؟ لماذا ما زالت المرأة تصاب بأوجاع الحمل والولادة ؟ لماذا لم تنتهي العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية ؟ 

ألستم تقولون أن الله صالحنا بموت المسيح على الصليب فلماذا ما زالت المرأة تلد بالأوجاع  - لدرجة أن البعض منهن يستخدمن المخدر من شدة الألم - ولماذا عقاب الاشتياق ما زال موجوداً منها ومن الرجل ؟ ولماذا ما زال عقاب الرب للحية بأن تمشي على بطنها مستمراً ( تكوين 3 عدد 14 )  ؟؟! 

أين هو عدل الله بحسب إيمانكم ؟؟ ونلاحظ أيضا أن الله  أعطى عقوبة لآدم " بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً .. ملعونة الأرض بسببك . بالتعب تأكل منها " ( تكوين 3عدد 19،17) فإذا كانت قصة الخلاص المسيحية هي حقيقة فلماذا ما تزال هذه العقوبات قائمة ؟! أم أنها باقية للذكرى كما قال البابا شنودة في إحدى كتاباته ؟!!! 

هل من عدل الله بعد أن خلصنا المسيح وصالحنا أن يُبقي هذه العقوبات ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الفاضل حبيب المحبة
(( 1 )) نحن نعبد الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم . ++ وعن ذلك الأمر ، يمكن السؤال فى سؤال منفصل ، كما يمكن الرجوع لمواضيع كثيرة -- بهذا المنتدى -- تشرح هذه الأمور بكل إسهاب ، وتناقش كل تفاصيله .
(( 2 )) التجسد الإلهى ، هو أن الله الكلمة ، أى إقنوم العقل والفهم والحكمة الإلهية ، هيأ لذاته ناسوتاً معجزياً ، من أحشاء السيدة العذراء ، بمعجزة وليس بالتناسل الطبيعى .++ وهذا الأمر -- أيضاً -- له مواضيع عديدة -- هنا -- تفصِّله وتشرح كل ما يمكن أن يسأله السائل عنه .
(( 3 )) التجسد الإلهى ، لم يلغى وجود الله الكلمة ، فى كل مكان ، لأن معجزة التجسد لا تحده  ، لذلك قال ربنا يسوع المسيح :- [ وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. ] يو3: 13 ، فالصعود والنزول لم يلغيا وجوده فى السماء ، لأنه غير محدود .
(( 4 )) الآب أرسل الإبن ، ليست بالمعنى المادى الذى فيه الراسل يكون منفصلاً عن المُرسل ، ومنفصلاً عن مكان الإرسال ، بل إنها أمور روحية ، لأن الآب والإبن هما واحد ، مثلما قال ربنا يسوع المسيح : [ أنا والآب واحد ]  يو10: 30 .
(( 5 )) خطة الفداء ، خطة ممتدة عبر التاريخ كله ، وهى مستمرة ، إلى يوم المجئ الثانى ، وما حدث منذ تقديمه ذاته على الصليب ، كفًّارة عن المؤمنين ، هو إنقاذهم من الذهاب للجحيم ، ونقلهم إلى فردوس النعيم ، وهو الأمر العظيم الثمين ، فرجاء التفكير فى عظمة مقداره ، لأنه الفرح الأبدى ، وأما المتاعب الأرضية ، فهى قصيرة المدة ، كما أننا ننال عليها أجراً سماوياً أبدياً .


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الحبيب مكرم ​ 
اسمح لي ان اضع الرد الذي قمت بتجهيزة بالامس ، ولكني لم اجد الفرصة لرفعه 
لقد لاحظت ان اغلب المسلمون يضعون موضوعاتهم قص ولصق ، نقلا عن مواقع اسلامية اخرى 
وعندما تحين الفرصة للحوار واظهار الفهم والتمييز ، فلا نجد اي رد ...​ 
الاخ الفاضل : حبيب المحبة ​ 
لعدم التشتيت ، تعال ناخدها بالترتيب السؤال الاول ​ 


> السؤال الأول​
> ونحن نسأل : هل الله قد تجسد كما تزعمون وأتى بنفسه للعالم أم انه أرسل للعالم ابنه الوحيد كما تزعم النصوص؟ ومما لا شك فيه أن الراسل غير المرسل والباعث غير المبعوث . وهناك العديد من النصوص التي تنص على أن الله لم يتجسد وينزل ولكنه أرسل ابنه للعالم انظر الرسالة الأولى ليوحنا 4 عدد 14​


 

القاعدة غير صحيحة : الراسل غير المرسل والباعث غير المبعوث !!!!​ 
افترض معي ان هناك اب ارسل رسائل الى ابنه المسافر في بلد ما ، وكان الابن لا يقوم بالرد على الرسائل ، ولكن الاب ظل يكتب الرسائل ويبعثها ، وفي لحظة ما ، بعدما كتب رسالته الاخيرة ، قرر ان لا يرسلها بالبريد ولكن ان يذهب بنفسه الى ابنه ليبلغه ما يريد ان يقوله ، في هذه الحالة فان المرسل هو الراسل والباعث هو المبعوث ...​ 
وهذا مشابه للمثل الذي قاله الرب يسوع المسيح :​ 
(اسمعوا مثلا آخر.كان انسان رب بيت غرس كرما واحاطه بسياج وحفر فيه معصرة وبنى برجا وسلمه الى كرامين وسافر. 34 ولما قرب وقت الاثمار ارسل عبيده الى الكرامين لياخذ اثماره. 35 فاخذ الكرامون عبيده وجلدوا بعضا وقتلوا بعضا ورجموا بعضا. 36 ثم ارسل ايضا عبيدا آخرين اكثر من الاولين.ففعلوا بهم كذلك. 37 فاخيرا ارسل اليهم ابنه قائلا يهابون ابني. 38 واما الكرامون فلما رأوا الابن قالوا فيما بينهم هذا هو الوارث هلموا نقتله وناخذ ميراثه. 39 فأخذوه واخرجوه خارج الكرم وقتلوه.)​ 
(متى 21: 33 - 39)​ 
(1 الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالانبياء قديما بانواع وطرق كثيرة 2 كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين 3 الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي)​ 
(عبرانيين 1: 1 - 3)​ 

اما عن الاثباتات ، فالنبؤات في العهد القديم تؤكد ان الله سوف يأتي الى العالم متجسدا في صورة انسان ​ 

واليك بعضا منها عى سبيل المثال لا الحصر :​ 
(ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل.) (اشعياء 7: 14) والتحقيق في ( متى 1: 23)​ 

(لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام.)
(اشعياء 9: 6) ​ 
(اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة وانت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل.)​ 
(ميخا 5: 2) ​ 
(هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيء الطريق امامي ويأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرّون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود)​ 
(ملاخي 1: 1)​ 
جدير بالذكر ان المتكلم هنا الله في العهد القديم ( يهوه ) والتحقيق تم في السيد يسوع المسيح ( مرقس 1: 1) وكان يوحنا المعمدان هو الملاك ( الرسول) الذي كان يهيء طريق (يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ) اي الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه ​ 
(كنت ارى في رؤى الليل واذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى وجاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه. 14 فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبّد له كل الشعوب والامم والألسنة.سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض)
(دانيال 7: 13)​ 

هل قمنا بالرد على النقطة الاولى وننتقل الى النقطة الثانية ، ام لديك ردا او تعليق ؟؟؟​


----------



## حبيب المحبة (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكراا جزيلا لك اخي مكرم و الاخ نيو مان:
اما عن نعتك لي بالمسلم..فالمرجو ان انوهك اخي الحبيب انني شخصيا لحد الان مجرد باحث و لا انتمي لاي معتقد با انا موحد و بس...ما عن نقلي من كتب المسلمين فهذا لا يدل على انني مسلم..كما انني انقل من كتبكم لاسال بها المسلمين..و كدلك فقائل الكفر ليس بكافر..لدلك اردت التنويه اخي الفاضل.
اما عن ردودي فالاية التي استدلت بها اخي الفضل مكرم من يوحنا 10-30 فهناك شرح اخر لها من طرف المسلمين وانا متاكد انك تعرفه..وهو انهما واحد في الهدف و ليس في الجوهر..كما انا اقول لك انا وانت واحد اي واحد  في الهدف..اريدك اخي الحبيب ان تبين لي بطلان هذا الشرح !!
كذلك الاية التي استدلت بها اخي الحبيب نيومان  في اشعيا 7*11 ..فاريد ان اعرف..كيف نتاكد من ان اسم يسوع هوعمانويل..فنه لا احدطوال حياته على الارض نادى عليه بهذا الاسم.
وشكراا اخواني ..فانا هدفي هوالاستفادة..نعمة الرب معكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً لك أخى الحبيب نيومان
*....................................................*

++++ عن الوحدانية التى كان يقصدها السيد المسيح ، فهى التى فهمها اليهود ، وأرادوا أن يرجموه بسببها ، والتى لم ينكرها ولم يتراجع عنها ، وهى الوحدانية فى الجوهر ، وهى التى حكم اليهود عليه -- فيما بعد -- بالموت بسببها .
++++ وأهلاً بسيادتك فى أبحاثك الشخصية ، فالباحث الحق ، هو الذى يستوعب الإجابات حقاً ، وأما الناقل ، فلا ينتفع إلاَّ قليلاً . 
++ فكن من الباحثين الرابحين .


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أغسطس 2008)

حبيب المحبة قال:


> كذلك الاية التي استدلت بها اخي الحبيب نيومان في اشعيا 7*11 ..فاريد ان اعرف..كيف نتاكد من ان اسم يسوع هوعمانويل..فنه لا احدطوال حياته على الارض نادى عليه بهذا الاسم.
> وشكراا اخواني ..فانا هدفي هوالاستفادة..نعمة الرب معكم





الاخ الفاضل ، حبيب المحبة 

اولا اشكرك لترقيتي الى مقام ( الاخ الحبيب ) في معرض كلامك ، هذا من لطفك وكرمك .

وعودة الى سؤالك ، كيف لنا ان نتأكد ان اسم يسوع هو عمانوئيل 

هذا بالطبع كان بتفسير وشرح الروح القدس بالوحي المقدس ،فقد قال الملاك ليوسف النجار ( رجل مريم التي ولدت يسوع ) 

(ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس. 21 فستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لانه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم. 22 وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل. 23 هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا)

(متى 1: 20 - 23)

اذا ،فيسوع المسيح هو تحقيق النبؤة التي تقول (الله معنا) 

في اللغة العبرية (عمانوئيل ) = في العربية (الله معنا) 

 فالمقصود بالاسم هو معناه وليس لفظه 

******

هل لديك اي سؤال آخر قبل الانتقال الى باقي نقاط اسئلتك ؟؟

سلام ونعمة الرب معك


----------



## حبيب المحبة (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكراا لك اخي نيو مان على جوابك 

   يمكنك بالطبع الانتقال الى النقطة التالية..مع اجمل تحياتي..بالرغم من انني لم اعرف حقا..هل الله تجسد ام ارسل ابنه الوحيد? انا فهمت من قولك اخي ان الله المتجسد هو المرسل..اذن فاين كلمة ابنه الوحيد.
     و شكرا اخي..و اسمح لي اذا اكثرت الاسئلة !!!


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل والمحترم : حبيب المحبة 




حبيب المحبة قال:


> شكراا لك اخي نيو مان على جوابك





حبيب المحبة قال:


> يمكنك بالطبع الانتقال الى النقطة التالية..مع اجمل تحياتي..بالرغم من انني لم اعرف حقا..هل الله تجسد ام ارسل ابنه الوحيد? انا فهمت من قولك اخي ان الله المتجسد هو المرسل..اذن فاين كلمة ابنه الوحيد.
> و شكرا اخي..و اسمح لي اذا اكثرت الاسئلة !!!


 

طبعا سؤالك منطقي ، ولكن الاجابة المستفيضة عنه سوف تقودنا الى موضوع الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ، لذلك يكفي ان نقول حاليا ان تعبير ( ابن الله ، او الابن الوحيد ) يشير الى الله المتجسد ( الرب يسوع المسيح ) . 

الرب يسوع المسيح ، مولود من العذراء القديسة مريم بدون مشيئة رجل ولا زرع بشر ، فمن هو ابوه ؟؟؟ لذلك دعنا نقول حاليا ان تعبير ( ابن الله ) اشارة الي يسوع المسيح حال تجسده اي ظهوره في الجسد .

وكما قلت لك هناك اجابة مستفيضة ، سوف نرجئها الى ان يأتي وقتها ....

ننتقل الى النقطة الثانية في سؤالك ؟؟




> السؤال الثاني
> 
> ( الصلب والفداء ) لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟


 

الاخ الفاضل :

عندما خلق الله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ، كان الشرط الوحيد لاستمرار علاقة آدم مع الله (روحيا وجسديا ) هي ان لا يأكل من الشجرة الممنوعة .

( وأخذ الرب الاله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها. 16 واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا. 17 واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت.)
(تكوين 2: 15 - 17)


الآن حينما (او يوم) أكل آدم من الشجرة ، هل مات موتا جسديا فوريا ؟؟؟
الاجابة هي : لا 

سؤال : فهل كان الله كاذبا او غير صادق في قوله (يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت ) ؟؟

الاجابة : حاشا لله ان يكون كاذبا 

سؤال : اذا فما معنى الموت هنا ؟؟

الاجابة : المقصود بها هنا هو ( الموت الروحي ) 

دعنا نقرأ قول السيد المسيح لاحد الاشخاص حينما طلب ان يكون له تلميذا :

(وقال لآخر اتبعني.فقال يا سيد ائذن لي ان امضي اولا وادفن ابي. 60 فقال له يسوع دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم واما انت فاذهب وناد بملكوت الله.)
(لوقا 9: 59 - 60) 

كيف يقوم الموتى ، لدفن الموتى ؟؟ 
اعتقد ان المعنى اذا مفهوم ، فهو لا يتكلم عن الموتى بالجسد ، ولكن يقصد الموت بالروح .

يقول الكتاب المقدس :

(واذ كنتم امواتا في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم احياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا.)
(كولوسي 2: 13)

الخلاصة :

نتيجة خطية الانسان فهو يموت روحيا في الحال ، ويموت جسديا بالتدريج ، بالشيخوخة والمرض وانحلال الجسد .

عمل الصليب والفداء كان له تأثيرا حاليا وفوريا في موضوع الموت الروحي، فالمؤمن يحيا حياة ابدية فورا من موته الروحي ، وتستمر هذه الحياة الابدية الى الابد ، وما الموت الجسدي الا بوابة انتقال الى العالم الروحي . 

وكما نلنا بالصليب والفداء خلاص نفوسنا وارواحنا ، فاننا نتوقع بمجيء المسيح الثاني ، فداء اجسادنا 

( لان الخليقة نفسها ايضا ستعتق من عبودية الفساد الى حرية مجد اولاد الله. 22 فاننا نعلم ان كل الخليقة تئن وتتمخض معا الى الآن. 23 وليس هكذا فقط بل نحن الذين لنا باكورة الروح نحن انفسنا ايضا نئن في انفسنا متوقعين التبني فداء اجسادنا. 24 لاننا بالرجاء خلصنا.ولكن الرجاء المنظور ليس رجاء.لان ما ينظره احد كيف يرجوه ايضا. 25 ولكن ان كنا نرجو ما لسنا ننظره فاننا نتوقعه بالصبر. )
(روميه 8: 21 - 25) 

الخلاصة :

عملية الصلب والفداء هي عملية ممتدة بين مجيء المسيح الاول في تواضعه وصلبه وقيامته وصعودة ، الى مجيئه الثاني في مجده في سحاب السماء مع ملائكته القديسين ، حين تراه كل عين وترى مجده ، ويفرح المؤمنين ويندم الخطاة الرافضين.

هذه هي خطة الله للفداء ، وليس كما تفهمها انت في اسئلتك او يفترضها غير الدارسون لكلمة الله واعلاناته في الكتاب المقدس 

اذا قرأت اجابة اخي الحبيب مكرم ، سوف تجد نفس الكلام اجابه باختصار ، فليباركه الرب ، فوضعت لك الشرح باستفاضة .


مع خالص تحياتي واحترامي 
ولا تقلق مطلقا بموضوع تكرار الاسئلة ، فنحن هنا لاجابة الاسئلة 
وخاصة اذا وضعها الانسان باحترام وادب ، حتى لو لم يقتنع بالاجابة


----------



## الاخ زكا (16 أغسطس 2008)

خادم الرب الأخ  يوسف رياض

استمع أيضاً لمقابلة مع الكاتب: الجزء الأول / الجزء الثاني / الجزء الثالث

أين قال المسيح أنا الله فاعبدوني   http://http://www.baytallah.com/Did_Jesus_Christ_say_I_AM_GOD/


----------



## حبيب المحبة (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكر خاص للاخ نيو مان..و ايضا للاخ مكرم
انا حقا جد مسرور باجوبتكم..الله يبارككم..!!...و شكرا لتوضيحك لي اخي نيو مان نوعية الموت التي ذكرت في سفر التكوين(موتا تموت)..فانا كنت اعتقد ان ادم كان خالدا في الجنة..وان الله اراد بموته انه سيحرمه من الخلد و سيموت بسن محدود..لانه في الاول لم يكن له سن محدود !!!!
         شكراا لكم و حقا لقد اجبتم اجوبة جيدة..الله يبارككم..لدي بعض الاسئلة الاخرى ساضعها في فرصة اخرى انشاء الله..دمتم في رعاية الرب !!!


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2008)

تعليق بسيط على السؤال الثاني

المسيح لم يأتي لتقف الخطيئة, فالخطيئة مستمرة و لم تقف
فلو اتى المسيح لايقاف الخطيئة لكن هذا تدخل في حرية الانسان و كان من الاجدر ان يوقف الخطيئة من ادم حتى لا تنتشر, لكن هذه ليست طريقة الله في المعالجة و لا في كسر حرية البشرية في الاختيار

اضافة الى ان المسيح يغفر خطايا من يؤمن به و بخلاصه, فالاشخاص الغير مؤمنين هم تحت الخطيئة و عقابها, كذلك الشيطان التي تتسائل لماذا هو مُعاقب

انت تقول انك باحث و لا تنتمي لاي عقيدة حالياً, فانصحك نصيحة ان تقرأ و تفهم و من ثم تصيغ الموضوع بطريقتك لان النسخ و اللصق ممنوع في المنتدى

غظيت النظر على موضوعك لان الاحبة تعبوا و ردوا عليك, فاتمنى ان لا تكرر النسخ و اللصق مستقبلاً

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : حبيب المحبة 

الشكر لله وحده ، فلنعط مجدا لله 




حبيب المحبة قال:


> ..فانا كنت اعتقد ان ادم كان خالدا في الجنة..وان الله اراد بموته انه سيحرمه من الخلد و سيموت بسن محدود..لانه في الاول لم يكن له سن محدود !!!!/quote]





حبيب المحبة قال:


> الحقيقة ان هذه احدى التفسيرات
> ولكنها تبقى تفسيرات ، قد يوافق عليها البعض او يوافق عليها
> ولكني شخصيا ، اعتقد ان آدم كان مخلوقا لحياة مجيدة ، هي في الجسد ، نعم ، ولكنها بدون مرض بها تقدم في السن والنضج ايضا
> لان الله قال لآدم وحواء ( اثمروا واكثروا واملئوا الارض ) قبل السقوط والخطية والطرد من الجنة
> ...


----------



## التوحيد1 (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: أسئلة تبحث عن أجوبة-من كتاب البيان لخطاب المصري*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل حبيب المحبة
> (( 1 )) نحن نعبد الله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم . ++ وعن ذلك الأمر ، يمكن السؤال فى سؤال منفصل ، كما يمكن الرجوع لمواضيع كثيرة -- بهذا المنتدى -- تشرح هذه الأمور بكل إسهاب ، وتناقش كل تفاصيله .
> (( 2 )) التجسد الإلهى ، هو أن الله الكلمة ، أى إقنوم العقل والفهم والحكمة الإلهية ، هيأ لذاته ناسوتاً معجزياً ، من أحشاء السيدة العذراء ، بمعجزة وليس بالتناسل الطبيعى .++ وهذا الأمر -- أيضاً -- له مواضيع عديدة -- هنا -- تفصِّله وتشرح كل ما يمكن أن يسأله السائل عنه .
> (( 3 )) التجسد الإلهى ، لم يلغى وجود الله الكلمة ، فى كل مكان ، لأن معجزة التجسد لا تحده  ، لذلك قال ربنا يسوع المسيح :- [ وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. ] يو3: 13 ، فالصعود والنزول لم يلغيا وجوده فى السماء ، لأنه غير محدود .
> ...




لو سكت لكان أفضل لك.
أنت كمن فسر الماء بعد الجهد بالماء.


----------



## midohamad (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام على من ادبع الهدى اولا فى سؤال يجب الرد عليه اذا كان فى صدق فى هذا الزمن السوال الاول نحنون المسلمون نؤمن بجميع الانبياء ولم نسيى لاى نبى من قبل ونومن بسيدنا عيسى عليه سلام الله لماذا بعض الاخوه المسحين هاجمو رسول الله عليه الصلاه والسلام وستهزءؤ به فى المسرحيه التى تقدمته فى الكنيسه فى الاسكندريه وسبه فى اشياء اخره ونحنو المسلمون لم ولن نسب رسول او نبى نزلهو الله على الناس اجمعين


----------



## midohamad (17 سبتمبر 2008)

السؤال الثانى ويكون الرد عليه بعقلنيه اذا كان عندك ابن ونزل الشارع وضربه احد فى الشارع فماذا تفعل الجواب ستضربه طبعا  وان كان سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ابن الرب كما تزعمون فماذا يفعل عندما ياره ابنه يضرب ويصلب ويدق المسامير فى يده ماذا يفعل وهو خالق هذا الكون مع العلم ان ابن الملك يكون امير وبعد زول الملك يصبح مالكن اريد الرد العقالنى


----------



## midohamad (17 سبتمبر 2008)

وهل من العقل ان تقولو بسم الصليب وهو شيى من الخشب او الحديد وتبجلوهوهو شيى لاينفع الناس فى شيى ولاحول له ولاقوه وتنسون ذكر الله وهو بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انهو شيى افضل بالله عليكم اجيبو


----------



## midohamad (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ياجماعه اذا كان عيسى رب او ابن الرب كما تقولون انه روح الله تجسده فى سيدنا عيسى فان ابو البشره رب ايضا الان الله عزه وجل شانه نفخ فى سيدنا ادم من روحه ايا جماعه اريد رد عقالنى يستريح له القلب


----------



## التوحيد1 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الاستاذ الكريم


new_man قال:


> لقد لاحظت ان اغلب المسلمون يضعون موضوعاتهم قص ولصق ، نقلا عن مواقع اسلامية اخرى وعندما تحين الفرصة للحوار واظهار الفهم والتمييز ، فلا نجد اي رد ...​



عزيزي الفاضل لا أدري من هم الذي لا يستطيعون الرد, هل رددتم ردا عقليا يقبله العقل والمنطق المسلمين حتى تقطعوا دابرهم , وتسكتوا شبهاتهم.
بل ان المسلمين هم الذين يردون على شبهاتكم , ردا منطقيا عقليا , يقبله العقل والمنطق, وسوف اتابع معك حتى يتبين لك من هو المنطقي وصاحب العقل.
وبسم الله ابدأ.




new_man قال:


> افترض معي ان هناك اب ارسل رسائل الى ابنه المسافر في بلد ما ، وكان الابن لا يقوم بالرد على الرسائل ، ولكن الاب ظل يكتب الرسائل ويبعثها ، وفي لحظة ما ، بعدما كتب رسالته الاخيرة ، قرر ان لا يرسلها بالبريد ولكن ان يذهب بنفسه الى ابنه ليبلغه ما يريد ان يقوله ، في هذه الحالة فان المرسل هو الراسل والباعث هو المبعوث ...​



مثال باطل وغير منطقي وذلك للأسباب:
أنتم تقولون أن الله هو يسوع وهو المسيح  , الله والمسيح واحد , اله واحد لا يوجد انفصال ولا تعدد,  ولو أخذنا مثالك السابق , واعتبرنا ان الاله (الاب)  هو الذي أرسل الرسائل , والذي استقبل الرسائل هو الابن(يسوع)  , هنا اثبت حضرتك وجود الهين (الاب) و (الابن ) , وهذا ينفي كون المسيح هو الله.
وثانيا: اذا ذهب الاب بنفسه الى الابن هنا كائنين منفصلين مختلفين , هل عندما ذهب الاب الى الابن اتحدا مع بعضهما لكونا اله واحد , انتم تؤمنون أن المسيح هو الله , وأن الله هو المسيح , وأنا المسيح قال انا والاب واحد  , أين التوحيد في مثالك , وأين اثبات الوهية السيد المسيح.
أنت هنا دمرت ألوهية السيد المسيح.


----------



## MERIEM MOHAMED (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوتي الافاضل يشرفني ان التقي بكم في حوار العقل قبل الدين والى الاخ الدي قال ان المسلمون يعتمدون على القص واللصق هدا لاننا لا ناتي بشيء من عندنا فكل مانقوله هو من القران الكريم
و بالنسبة للجواب فهو ايضا من القران الكريم فالرجاء منكم التفكير فيما ساكتبه والتاني عدم التسرع في الرد حتى بينكم وبين انفسكم 
يقول الله تعالى في سورة ال عمران
اد قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا و الاخرة و من المقربين و يكلم الناس في المهد و كهلا و من الصالحين قالت ربي انى يكون لي ولد و لم يمسسني بشر قال كدلك الله يخلق ما يشاء ادا قضى امرا فانما يقول له كن فيكون
و قال تعالى
ان مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل ادم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون الحق من ربك فلا تكن من الممترين
و قال تعالى
لقد كفر الدين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح بن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا ان اراد ان يهلك المسيح بن مريم و امه ومن في الرض جميعا و لله ملك السماوات و الارض و ما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء و الله على كل شيء قدير
و قال تعالى
لقد كفر الدين قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثة و ما من اله الا اله واحد وان لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسن الدين كفروا منهم عداب اليم افلا يتوبون الى الله و يستغفرونه و الله غفور رحيم 
ما المسيح بن مريم الا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وامه صديقة كانا ياكلان الطعام .انظر كيف نبين لهم الايات ثم انظر انى يؤفكون
 اخي الكريم مازال بحوزتي الكثير من الايات التي تثبت ان الله واحد احد كما قال الله عن داته
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤ احد
 اخي الكريم  نحن المسلمون لم نقل ان الدين المسيحي ليس بدين بل ان القران صدق بكل الكتب السماوية لكن انكر التحريف فيها
كيف يعقل لمخلوق ان يجادل في عظمة الخالق  وان اراد ان يستخدم عقله فلينظر الى يديه وعينيه ولسانه من علمه النطق من الدي اعطاه البصر من منا الدي ساله الله وهو في بطن امه ما دا تريد ان اعطيك
بل لقد انعم علينا بجميع النعم ونحن لا نزال نفقه شيئا من الدي وهبك الحياة ومن الدي يستطيع ان ياخدها منك
انه الله قد تقول انهم اثنان ثلاث اربع كما شئت فنحن هدا الهنا الدي عرشه في السماء فاين الالهة الاخرى
و ان كان المسيح ابن الله فمن هدا الوالد الدي يترك ابنه يسب ويشتم ويلاحق من طرف عبيده 
تخيل ان ابن جارك سيضرب ابنك هل ستبقى تنظر اليه وهو يسب ويشتم ويضرب ام انك ستنزل عليه صاعقة الموت
اخواني اني لا اطلب منكم شيئا سوى ان تقراؤ المصحف الكريم بلا كره ولا ضغينة لا لشيء سوى للتفكر وللاجابة على الاسئلة المبهمة التي لم تجدوها عندكم و صدقوني ما وجدتموه سيفيدكم وما لم تجدوه فلا تبحثوا عنه
لان الله خلقنا لنعبده لا لنبحث من يكون وكيف يكون وهو الملك الحي القيوم
و لا تستعجلوا المعرفة لان الله وعدنا بيوم الحشر وهو اليوم الدي تعرض فيه الخلائق على الجبار وهتاك ستعرفون من هو الله ولكني اخاف ان يفوت الاوان اتعلمون ما دا سيقول المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام
قال تعالى في سورة المائدة
و اد قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم ءانت قلت للناس اتخدوني و امي الهين من دون اللهقال سبحانك ما يكون لي ان اقول ماليس لي بحق ان كنت قلته فقد علمته تعلم ما في نفسي ولا اعلم ما في نفسك انك انت علام الغيوب. ما قلت لهم الا ما امرتني به ان اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم و كنت عليهم شهيدا ما دمت فيهم فلما توفيتني كنت انت الرقيب عليهم و انت على كل شيء قدير
و الان لم يبقى لي سوى الدعاء لي ولك ولكل الخلق بالهداية


----------



## سندريلا فايز (17 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة​



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام على من ادبع الهدى اولا فى سؤال يجب الرد عليه اذا كان فى صدق فى هذا الزمن السوال الاول نحنون المسلمون نؤمن بجميع الانبياء ولم نسيى لاى نبى من قبل ونومن بسيدنا عيسى عليه سلام الله لماذا بعض الاخوه المسحين هاجمو رسول الله عليه الصلاه والسلام وستهزءؤ به فى المسرحيه التى تقدمته فى الكنيسه فى الاسكندريه وسبه فى اشياء اخره ونحنو المسلمون لم ولن نسب رسول او نبى نزلهو الله على الناس اجمعين



ونحن ايضا نؤمن بجميع الانبياء الذى تنبئوا بالسيد المسيح وليس بعد مجيئه انبياء ونحن لا نسب او نشتم .. ومن عيسى هذا الذين تؤمنون به؟​


> السؤال الثانى ويكون الرد عليه بعقلنيه اذا كان عندك ابن ونزل الشارع وضربه احد فى الشارع فماذا تفعل الجواب ستضربه طبعا وان كان سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ابن الرب كما تزعمون فماذا يفعل عندما ياره ابنه يضرب ويصلب ويدق المسامير فى يده ماذا يفعل وهو خالق هذا الكون مع العلم ان ابن الملك يكون امير وبعد زول الملك يصبح مالكن اريد الرد العقالنى



السيد المسيح الملك الروحى وليس الملك الارضى المحدود فالملك هنا ابدى لا نهاية له او بالاحرى هو ملكوت الله  وتم هذا الوعد بيسوع المسيح اذ​ [Q-BIBLE]"رفعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلصا "(اع 31:5)[/Q-BIBLE]
فهو يملك الى الابد سائدا على قلوب شعبه ومملكته هى المملكة الوحيدة التى لا تنقرض ، لان المسيح لا يضطر الى ترك مملكته بالموت كملوك الشر .

وقد اوضح السيد المسيح هذا الامر لبيلاطس اثناء محاكمته له عندما قال له بيلاطس  : افانت اذا ملك ؟ اجاب يسوع " انت تقول انى ملك " (يو 37،33:18) لان بيلاطس بسؤاله السيد المسيح كان يعنى (هل يمكن ان تكون ملكا وانت ضعيف وديع مهان مشكو ضدك كجان " ...وعندما اجابه السيد المسيح قائلا " امن ذاتك تقول هذا ام ان اخرون قالوا لك عنى " فانه قصد ان يبين لبيلاطس مراده بلفظة " ملك" قبل ان يجاوبه على سؤاله . فكان السيد المسيح يريد ان يقول له : ان اردت بالملك ما يعنيه الرومانين به ، اى هل انا ملك ارضى كقيصر ؟ قلت لا ولكن ان اردت بالملك ما يعنيه اليهود فى نبواتهم  فالجواب نعم . واليهود عرفوا ان المسيح اعلن انه ملك روحى .وارادوا ان يفهم بيلاطس انه ادعى كونه ملكا ارضيا .
ثم قال السيد المسيح مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم معنى هذا نعم انى ملك ولكن مملكتى ليست ارضية مستندة على جيوش واسلحة ان اصل مملكتى روحى من السماء وهى تسود على ضمائر الناس وقلوبهم طوعا واختيارا وسلطتها سلطة روحية ويقوم انتصارها بانتشار الحق هذه المملكة تاسست على موت السيد المسيح ويسودها روح الله وشريعتها ارادة الله وغايتها مجد الله وخلاص الناس وسعادتهم الابدية .
لذلك لم ياذن السيد المسيح لاحد اتباعه ان يحامى عنه وسلم نفسه بلا معارضة لمن قبضوا عليه .اى ان مملكة السيد المسيح ليست سياسية ارضية يسود فيها السيد المسيح لفترة ثم يقال كيف ان المسيح هلك وما ملك ؟ ولكنها مملكة روحية يسود فيها السيد المسيح المقام الى الابد .​


> وهل من العقل ان تقولو بسم الصليب وهو شيى من الخشب او الحديد وتبجلوهوهو شيى لاينفع الناس فى شيى ولاحول له ولاقوه وتنسون ذكر الله وهو بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انهو شيى افضل بالله عليكم اجيبو



[Q-BIBLE]"فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة ، واما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله"(اكو18:1)[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## التوحيد1 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الفاضلة سندريلا
هل أنت تريدين نقاش عادل , وحوار منطقي , هل تريدين أن تبحثي عن الحق, وان كنت وجدت الحق , فهل أنت مقتنعة بان الذي تتبعينه هو الحق؟

ان كنت تريدين النقاش لك ذلك , وسوف ابدأ بالتعليق على أقوالك.



> ونحن ايضا نؤمن بجميع الانبياء الذى تنبئوا بالسيد المسيح وليس بعد مجيئه انبياء ونحن لا نسب او نشتم .. ومن عيسى هذا الذين تؤمنون به؟



أي أنبياء الذين تؤمنين بهم , هل تعلمين أن كتابك المقدس نسب الى أنبياء الله ما لم تنسبه أي كتب ,هل تؤميني بأنبياء زناة عبدة أوثان.

مثل
نبى الله لوط يسكر ويزنى بابنتيه: (تكوين19: 30-38)
نبى الله داود عليه السلام يزنى بجارته “امرأة أوريا” وخيانته العظمى للتخلص من زوجها وقتله: فى (صموئيل الثانى صح 11) 
نبى الله يعقوب يجمع بين الأختين: فقد تزوج ليئة وراحيل الأختين وأنجب منهما(تكوين 29: 23-30)؛ويُحرِّم سفر اللاويين الجمع بين الأختين(لاويين 18: 18)] 

والباقي أعظم

هؤلاء هم أنبياء الله الذين تؤمنون بهم.








> السيد المسيح الملك الروحى وليس الملك الارضى المحدود فالملك هنا ابدى لا نهاية له او بالاحرى هو ملكوت الله  وتم هذا الوعد بيسوع المسيح اذ
> [/center][/color][/size][/font] [q-bible]"رفعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلصا "(اع 31:5)[/q-bible]
> فهو يملك الى الابد سائدا على قلوب شعبه ومملكته هى المملكة الوحيدة التى لا تنقرض ، لان المسيح لا يضطر الى ترك مملكته بالموت كملوك الشر .​



كيف السيد  المسيح ملك روحي , وأنتم تقولون عنه أنه الله.
ثم أي ملك هذا الذي يأخذه مجموعة من الرعاع ليصلبوه ويبصقوا عليه ويقتلوه.




> "رفعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلصا "(اع 31:5)



من رفع من , أنتم تقولون السيد المسيح هو الله  , والسيد المسيح هو المخلص, فمن هو الله ومن هو المخلص.يوجد هنا تمايز , والتمايز يعني التغاير.




> وقد اوضح السيد المسيح هذا الامر لبيلاطس اثناء محاكمته له عندما قال له بيلاطس  : افانت اذا ملك ؟ اجاب يسوع " انت تقول انى ملك " (يو 37،33:18)


لو قرأت المحاكمة كاملة لاكتشفت استغراب بيلاطس, فلو كان السيد المسيح هو الملك , اذ لماذا لم يقل له نعم أنا ملك , أم أن السيد المسيح جبان ,
الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , قال لكفار , وجبابرة قريش أننه نبي , ولم يخشاهم , اذا لماذا لم يعترف السيد المسيح لبيلاطس بذلك .
سوف اجيبك لماذا , لأن المسيح لم يكن هو المصلوب.




> [q-bible]"فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة ، واما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله"(اكو18:1)
> [/q-bible]



اعتراف صريح منكم بعبادة الصليب, عبادة تلك الخشبة , التي لا تضر ولا تنفع.
وهذه من أقوال بولس وليست من أقوال السيد المسيح.

أنا اختصرت باجوبتي , اذا رايت التفاعل منكم , فأنا سوف أكون أكثر تفصيلا في الاجوبة.​


----------



## انت الفادي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

التوحيد1 قال:


> الفاضلة سندريلا
> هل أنت تريدين نقاش عادل , وحوار منطقي , هل تريدين أن تبحثي عن الحق, وان كنت وجدت الحق , فهل أنت مقتنعة بان الذي تتبعينه هو الحق؟
> 
> ان كنت تريدين النقاش لك ذلك , وسوف ابدأ بالتعليق على أقوالك.


*دعنا نري اجوبتك عزيزي التي تقول عنها الحق:*



التوحيد1 قال:


> أي أنبياء الذين تؤمنين بهم , هل تعلمين أن كتابك المقدس نسب الى أنبياء الله ما لم تنسبه أي كتب ,هل تؤميني بأنبياء زناة عبدة أوثان.
> 
> مثل
> نبى الله لوط يسكر ويزنى بابنتيه: (تكوين19: 30-38)
> ...



*اولا: من قال لك ان لوط نبي؟؟؟؟؟ ربما عندم انتم و لكنه عندنا مجرد انسان عادي و لولا صلة قرابته بأبراهيم لما تم زكره اصلا.. فلا تخلط لو سمحت.. عندما تتكلم عن الانبياء في الكتاب المقدس ففقط الموجودين في الكتاب المقدس و ليست التي عندك.
ثانيا: لوط لم يزني ببناته بل العكس هو الصحيح حيث ان بناته هن الذين تأمرن و دبرن هذه الخدعة ( مع الملاحظة انه لم يوجد تحريم او اي عائق في شرب الخمر ) فلا تخلط الاحداث ما بين الكتاب المقدس و ما بين اسلامك عزيزي.
ثالثا: داؤد النبي.. هو بالفعل اخطاء.. و لكن هل كون انه نبي يعني انه معصوم من الخطاء؟؟؟ كلا عزيزي.. لا يوجد معصوم من الخطاء سوي واحد فقط هو الله.. و لذلك تجد ان حتي الانبياء لهم اخطاء حتي تتأكد اولا انه لا يوجد معصوم الا الله و ان تتأكد ان جميع البشر يخطئون و يعوذهم مجد الله.. و لكن كان يمكن اعتراضك يكون صحيحا في حالة ان داؤد لم يعاقب علي ما فعل.. بمعني اخر ان الله يرضي بهذا و لكنك لو رجعت الي الكتاب المقدس ستجد ان داؤود عوقب علي هذه الفعلة و هذا دليل علي عدم رضي الله عن ما حدث..
كما اني اود ان اسئلك سؤال مهم هو الذي سيجيب علي كل هذا:
كيف ستعرف مدي محبة و رحمة الله ان لم تخطئ و تنال الرحمة و المغفرة منه؟؟؟؟ كيف تريد ان تعرف معني المحبة ان لم تعيشها ؟؟ كيف تريد ان تعرف المغفرة ان لم تعيشها؟؟؟
رابعا: يعقوب جمع بين الاختين!!!!!!!!!!!! هل كان هناك تشريع يمنع ذلك وقت حدوث هذا الفعل؟؟؟؟؟اذا كان هذا في رأيك هو خطية اذن فلك ان تتهم اولاد ادم الذين تزوجوا و تزاوجوا من اخواتهم.. 
عزيزي.. لا تحكم علي الماضي بحكم الحاضر.. فلا تحكم علي شئ بأنه خطية في حين انه في وقتها لم تكن خطية.
و اخيرا: الله صادق و امين و حافظ لكلمته عزيزي.. فلن يحابي الله و يخفي اخطاء انبيائه لمجرد ان الاستاذ التوحيد غير راضي بهذا الكلام.. لكن الله اعطي هذه الامثلة ليست فقط للتوضيح بأنه غير معصوم غير الله بل ايضا حتي نتعلم منها ان لا نقع في مثل هذه الاخطاء.
* 




التوحيد1 قال:


> كيف السيد  المسيح ملك روحي , وأنتم تقولون عنه أنه الله.
> ثم أي ملك هذا الذي يأخذه مجموعة من الرعاع ليصلبوه ويبصقوا عليه ويقتلوه.


*هذا هو الملك الذي يحب رعيته و يهتم بها بنفسه ولا يتكبر عليها.. بل هو الملك الذي هو علي استعداد ان يقفذ داخل الهاوية لينتشل رعيته من الهلاك.
و هناك قصة اعجبتني كثير لا اذكرها بالتفصيل و لكن اذكر بعض منها و تحكي عن ملك له ابن و حاول هذا الملك ان يفهم عقيدة الصلب و لماذا كانت و لم يقدر.. فنادي احد الرهبان و طلب منه ان يشرح له عقيدة الصلب فوعده الراهب بذلك.. و بعدها بيوم اخذ الراهب لفافة من قماش و شكلها علي شكل طفل مقمط و وقف امام فسقية في حديقة القصر.. فمر الملك بالراهب و قال له.. ماذا تفعل يا راهب هناك؟؟ وماذا تحمل في يدك؟؟؟؟ فرد الراهب انا احمل ابنك وحيدك يا مولاي.. فقال له الملك.. و ماذا تفعل به؟؟ قال الراهب: هذا.
و رمي هذه اللفافة في الماء.. فزعر الملك و لم يتمالك نفسه و قفذ في الماء بعبائته و بكامل حلته الملكية داخل الماء حتي ينقذ ابنه .. و امسك اللفافة و نظر داخلها فأكتشف انه ليس ابنه.. فنظر الملك الي الراهب و قال له.. ما هذا يا راهب هل جننت؟؟ فقال الراهب.. سامحني يا مولاي.. و لكن ممكن ان اسئل لماذا قفذت في الماء؟؟ فقال الملك: كيف تريدني ان اري ابني يهلك في الماء و لا انقذه؟؟ فقال له الراهب: لماذا لم تنادي علي حراسك او خدمك لينقذوه؟؟ فقال: لا اقدر ان اقف ساكننا و اري ابني يغرق و اسكت. 

فسؤالي هنا عزيزي: هل هذا الملك يحب ابنه اكثر من محبة الله للبشر الغير متناهية؟؟؟
لهذا السبب اخلي الله ذاته و ظهر في الجسد..حتي ينقذ ابنائه من الغرق في الخطية.
* 



التوحيد1 قال:


> من رفع من , أنتم تقولون السيد المسيح هو الله  , والسيد المسيح هو المخلص, فمن هو الله ومن هو المخلص.يوجد هنا تمايز , والتمايز يعني التغاير.


*السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.. و لذلك عندما صعد الي السماء جلس علي يمين القوة.. 
سأأتي الي شرح هذا الموضع لاحقا.
* 


التوحيد1 قال:


> لو قرأت المحاكمة كاملة لاكتشفت استغراب بيلاطس, فلو كان السيد المسيح هو الملك , اذ لماذا لم يقل له نعم أنا ملك , أم أن السيد المسيح جبان ,
> الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم , قال لكفار , وجبابرة قريش أننه نبي , ولم يخشاهم , اذا لماذا لم يعترف السيد المسيح لبيلاطس بذلك .
> سوف اجيبك لماذا , لأن المسيح لم يكن هو المصلوب.


*دعنا نقرأ المحاكمة عزيزي:
يوحنا 18 : 33 - 37
*[q-bible]*[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]ثُمَّ دَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضًا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَدَعَا يَسُوعَ، وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» 34 أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَمِنْ ذَاتِكَ تَقُولُ هذَا، أَمْ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا لَكَ عَنِّي؟» 35 أَجَابَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ أُمَّتُكَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَسْلَمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟» 36 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا». 37 فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذًا مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا، وَلِهذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي».[/font]*[/q-bible]
*فما رأيك عزيزي؟؟؟ هل هو ملك ام لا؟؟؟؟
و لكن ما دخل هذه النقطة بموضوع الصلب؟؟؟ لانك تقول: لماذا لم يعترف السيد المسيح لبيلاطس بذلك؟
سوف اجيبك لماذا لان المسيح لم يكن هو المصلوب!!!!!!!
ما علاقة هذا بذاك؟؟؟ معني كلامك انه لو كان بالفعل هو السيد المسيح كان سعترف بأنه ملك؟؟؟ ولانه ليس السيد المسيح لم يعترف انه ملك؟؟؟؟ هل هذا مكان المنطق المعكوس و الهراء يا عزيزي؟؟؟؟؟
فكر قبل ان تتفوه بشئ ( هناك فراغ في اعلي رأسك تحت شعرك اسمه المخ و هو الاداة المستخدمة للتفكير حتي لا تبحث كثير )
* 


التوحيد1 قال:


> اعتراف صريح منكم بعبادة الصليب, عبادة تلك الخشبة , التي لا تضر ولا تنفع.
> وهذه من أقوال بولس وليست من أقوال السيد المسيح.
> 
> أنا اختصرت باجوبتي , اذا رايت التفاعل منكم , فأنا سوف أكون أكثر تفصيلا في الاجوبة.



*هل اصبحت كلمة كلمة الصليب هي قوة الله تعني اننا نعبد الصليب؟؟؟؟
ههههههه سامحني ان ضحكت عليك و لكنك بالفعل لم تفهم معني الاية و هذه مشكلة كل المسلمين بلا استثناء انهم لا يحاولوا الرجوع الي التفاسير.. عزيزي.. هذه الاية مقصود بها بالفعل المسلمين.. لان المسلمين لا يرون انه من العار علي السيد المسيح ان يعلق علي الصليب.. و لكن هذا العار الذي انت تعتقده هو الذي خلص به الله البشرية من الموت..
و بذلك اصبح الرمز الذي انت تعتبره هو رمز العار اصبح هو رمز انتصار السيد المسيح علي الموت وبذلك هي قوة الله التي اظهرها لنا بمحبته.
*


----------



## hemamansour (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله والسلام على من اتبع الهدى...
قال تعالو...وما ينبغى للرحمن ان يتخذ ولدا.ان كل من فى السموات والارض الا اتى الرحمن عبدا
ومن هنا يتضح ان الله واحد لا شريك له ولا ينقسم ليصنع منه اله اخر
وان كنتم تومنون بكل الديانات فهذه اخر ديانه...وهى الاحق بالطاعه:smi411:
                                                                 ابراهيم منصور


----------



## انت الفادي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

hemamansour قال:


> بسم الله والسلام على من اتبع الهدى...
> قال تعالو...وما ينبغى للرحمن ان يتخذ ولدا.ان كل من فى السموات والارض الا اتى الرحمن عبدا
> ومن هنا يتضح ان الله واحد لا شريك له ولا ينقسم ليصنع منه اله اخر
> وان كنتم تومنون بكل الديانات فهذه اخر ديانه...وهى الاحق بالطاعه:smi411:
> ابراهيم منصور



*عزيزي.. ممكن اسئلك سؤال؟؟
انت كأنسان.. واحد ام ثلاثة اشخاص في بعض؟؟؟
انتظر ردك
بالنسبة لسؤالك الاخير..
ماذا تقصد بكل الديانات؟؟؟ 
و ماذا تقصد بالاولوية؟؟؟ 

*


----------



## midohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

وكيف تعرفون ان المسيحى لم يصلب ولم يعزب ومع ذلك تاخذو الصليب نوع من انواع النصر كيف يجب ان يكون الحوار عقلنى وان تحترمو عقو الاخرون وهم نحنو المسلمون وانانا نومن بسيدنا عيسى ابن مريم وليس ابن الله لان الله لم يولد ولم يلد سبحانه


----------



## انت الفادي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

midohamad قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يجب الرد ان يكون على اده السؤال وليس العكس ان اسال وتجوبون على السوال من جه اخره يجب ان يكون الاجابه محدده كما طرحت سوال محدد كيف بالله عليكم ان الهه يعبد ويخلق ويحاسب ويرزق ان يعذب على يد العباد الذى هو مولهه وخلقهه كيف ذلك اما تضحكون علينا او على انفسكم



*نحن لا نضحك عليك عزيزي و لا نضحك علي انفسنا بل قدمنا لك مثال منطقي جدا و كأنك لم تقرأه.. فمن هو الذي يضحك علي نفسه؟؟؟
هل نحن من قدمنا لك منطقية هذا الكلام؟؟؟ ام انت الذي لم تقرأ المثال حتي لا تعترف بمنطقية الكلام؟؟؟
و بالمناسبة.. اعتراضك هو كيف يرضي الله بشئ كهذا..
فأقول لك.. ليس انت من يحدد لله ماذا يفعل او يقول او يتصرف. فأرجوا ان تقرأ ردودنا جيدا.
*


----------



## انت الفادي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

midohamad قال:


> وكيف تعرفون ان المسيحى لم يصلب ولم يعزب ومع ذلك تاخذو الصليب نوع من انواع النصر كيف يجب ان يكون الحوار عقلنى وان تحترمو عقو الاخرون وهم نحنو المسلمون وانانا نومن بسيدنا عيسى ابن مريم وليس ابن الله لان الله لم يولد ولم يلد سبحانه



*من اين جئت بأننا نعرف ان المسيح لم يصلب؟؟؟؟؟
هل انت تتكلم بما تعتقد علي انه اعتقادنا عزيزي؟؟؟

نحن نتخذ الصليب رمزا للنصرة لاننا نعرف و متأكدين تماما من ان السيد المسيح تألم و صلب و قبر و قام من بين الاموت في اليوم الثالث.. فها ليس مجرد اعتقاد بل هو ايمان بمعرفة موثقة.
و لاحظ عزيزي ان للمسيحية سندات عديدة تثبت به حادثة الصلب فليس فقط شهادة الكتاب المقدس بل ايضا شهادة التلاميذ و الرسل و شهادة العهد القديم و شهادة التاريخ و شهادة امه مريم العزراء بأختصار من جميع الجهات.

اما القرأن فما اثباته؟؟؟؟ اثباته الوحيد لا يعتبر اثبات لانه هو الوحيد الذي يشهد لنفسه فقط.
يعني بأختصار يريد ان ينقض و لا يملك اثبات لذلك.
*


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2008)

midohamad قال:


> وكيف تعرفون ان المسيحى لم يصلب ولم يعزب ومع ذلك تاخذو الصليب نوع من انواع النصر كيف يجب ان يكون الحوار عقلنى وان تحترمو عقو الاخرون وهم نحنو المسلمون وانانا نومن بسيدنا عيسى ابن مريم وليس ابن الله لان الله لم يولد ولم يلد سبحانه


 

كفى اكاذيب و اوهام شخصية, ماشي؟


----------



## التوحيد1 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

العضو أنت الفادي 

انت رزق ساقه الله الي, منذ زمن وأنا أتطلع للحوار مع شخص نصراني.
باذن الله سوف تأتيك الردود .
وأنا متابع معك.


----------



## التوحيد1 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محم وعلى أله وصحبه الطيبين الطاهرين , أما بعد:

العزيز العضو أنت الفادي:
لقد تشعب الحوار كثيرا , وأنا الان سوف أرد على تعليقاتك باذن الله , ومن ثم نريد أن نرجع الى نقطة البداية , وهي هل تجسد الله أم أرسل ابنه؟

انت قلت 


> ولا: من قال لك ان لوط نبي؟؟؟؟؟ ربما عندم انتم و لكنه عندنا مجرد انسان عادي و لولا صلة قرابته بأبراهيم لما تم زكره اصلا.. فلا تخلط لو سمحت.. عندما تتكلم عن الانبياء في الكتاب المقدس ففقط الموجودين في الكتاب المقدس و ليست التي عندك.


ألم يكن لوط رجلا صالحا في قومه بشهادة كتابكم المقدس, لذلك أرسل يسوع  له الملكين ليخبراه أن يخرج من المدينة حتى يهلك الرب(يسوع) المدينة .



> ثانيا: لوط لم يزني ببناته بل العكس هو الصحيح حيث ان بناته هن الذين تأمرن و دبرن هذه الخدعة ( مع الملاحظة انه لم يوجد تحريم او اي عائق في شرب الخمر ) فلا تخلط الاحداث ما بين الكتاب المقدس و ما بين اسلامك عزيزي.



سبحان الله , لوط لم يزني , بينما بناته هن اللواتي زنين فيه , أنت برأيك أن لوط ليس زاني, وان لم يكن تحريم للخمر , اذا كا بامكان الشخص أن يشرب الخمر ثم يذهب ليزني , بسبب عدم تحريم شرب الخمر .


> فلا تخلط الاحداث ما بين الكتاب المقدس و ما بين اسلامك عزيزي.



اسلامي يا عزيزي, لا يذكر القصص التي ليس لها قائدة , ليست ذات معنى , اسلامي عندما يتكلم عن الاولياء الصالحين , والانبياء فانه يتكلم عنهم بكل أدب واحترام , اسلامي لا ينسب الكبائر الى الصالحين والانبياء.
ثم ما هي الفائدة من ذكر قصة الاختين في الكتاب المقدس؟


> ثالثا: داؤد النبي.. هو بالفعل اخطاء.. و لكن هل كون انه نبي يعني انه معصوم من الخطاء؟؟؟


عزيزي 
الانسان يخطئ , لكننا لا ننسب الى الانبياء الكبائر من الامور , مثل الشرك , والزنا, 
ألم يجد (يسوع)  أفضل من زاني مثل داوود , أو من سكير عربيد عابد للأصنام مثل سليمان ليجعله نبيا.

ونأتي الى لب الموضوع



> هذا هو الملك الذي يحب رعيته و يهتم بها بنفسه ولا يتكبر عليها.. بل هو الملك الذي هو علي استعداد ان يقفذ داخل الهاوية لينتشل رعيته من الهلاك.



عزيز ان الله هو خالق كل شيء , وهو على كل شيء قدير هو خلق النار , والهاوية ,والجحيم.
وهو الذي له القدرة على افنائهم .
مثالك مثال فاسد , تنفي فيه قو ة الله وقدرته على العفو , وفساد مثالك من أمور.

بما أن الله خالق الرعية , وهو خالق الهاوية , وهو له الامر كله , فلماذا يضع رعيته في الهاوية , ثم لماذا يدخل هو بنفسه الى الهاوية ليخرج الرعية , اليس هو القادر على تحويل الهاوية الى جنة خضراء ذات مروج وسهول.

انظر فساد مثالك


> فمر الملك بالراهب و قال له.. ماذا تفعل يا راهب هناك؟؟ وماذا تحمل في يدك؟؟؟؟ فرد الراهب انا احمل ابنك وحيدك يا مولاي.. فقال له الملك.. و ماذا تفعل به؟؟ قال الراهب: هذا.



انت هنا شبهت الملك بالله تعالى (والعياذ بالله) هذا تشبيه باطل لأن الله يعلم الغيب , وأما الملك لا يعرف الغيب, وذلك أن الملك لم يكن يعرف ماسيفعله الراهب, ولم يكن يعرف ما يحمله الراهب في لفافته.


> و لكن ممكن ان اسئل لماذا قفذت في الماء؟؟ فقال الملك: كيف تريدني ان اري ابني يهلك في الماء و لا انقذه؟؟ فقال له الراهب: لماذا لم تنادي علي حراسك او خدمك لينقذوه؟؟ فقال: لا اقدر ان اقف ساكننا و اري ابني يغرق و اسكت.


هذه قصة تحدث لانسان وليس لملك الملوك ورب الارباب, الذي اذا قال لشيء كن فانه يكون.

ولي اعليق لاحق على قصة الصلب.

أرجو من الاستاذ وأعضاء الكنيسة أن يعطونا أمثلة واقعية , منطقية يقبلها العقل.


----------



## سندريلا فايز (18 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة​



> وكيف تعرفون ان المسيحى لم يصلب ولم يعزب



المفروض ان من يعترض على عقيدتنا فى صلب السيد المسيح ان يقدم لنا براهينه على صحة ما يقول .ولكننا بالمحبة المسيحية نؤكد صحة عقيدتنا​



> ومع ذلك تاخذو الصليب نوع من انواع النصر كيف يجب ان يكون الحوار عقلنى وان تحترمو عقو الاخرون وهم نحنو المسلمون



" واما من جهتى فحاشا لى ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى به صلب العالم لى وانا للعالم "
القديس بولس الرسول يفتخر بالصليب !يفتخر بان قائده اعدم على اداة اعدام بشعة ؟ الم يكن هناك شىء اجمل يفتخر به اما كان يجب ان يفتخر بان قائده اقام موتى ، وفتح عيون ، وشفى برص ،واقام مفلوجا ،لكن الافتخار بوسيلة اعدام بشعة وبنهاية غير سعيدة لابد ان يكون وراءه سر لا نعرفه وثمرة مباركة حصدها القديس بولس فدفعته لهذه الشهادة الغريبة والافتخار العجيب 
فلولا المصلوب المقام الذى ظهر له فى الطريق الى دمشق وغير حياته 180 درجة لكان فى ظلام وموت ابدى الان فى الجحيم .فالمصلوب سبب حياته والصليب رمز لما عمله السيد المسيح لاجله .نعم وكل واحد فينا اليوم تغيرت حياته من شقى اسيم ولبس رداء البر يقول ما قاله القديس بولس الرسول ويكرره بحد وشكر وعرفان للمصلوب الحى الى ابد الابدين ويتذكر هذا العمل برفع الصليب كوسيلة اتم بها الله هذا العمل العجيب 
الصليب اداة صلح​



> وانانا نومن بسيدنا عيسى ابن مريم وليس ابن الله لان الله لم يولد ولم يلد سبحانه



من عيسى نحن لا نعرفه ؟؟؟؟
السيد المسيح بنوته للاب ليست جسدية انما هى نوع اخر من البنوة الذاتية العقلية الروحانية التى لا علاقة لها بالجسد​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (18 سبتمبر 2008)

> ألم يكن لوط رجلا صالحا في قومه بشهادة كتابكم المقدس, لذلك أرسل يسوع له الملكين ليخبراه أن يخرج من المدينة حتى يهلك الرب(يسوع) المدينة .
> 
> سبحان الله , لوط لم يزني , بينما بناته هن اللواتي زنين فيه , أنت برأيك أن لوط ليس زاني, وان لم يكن تحريم للخمر , اذا كا بامكان الشخص أن يشرب الخمر ثم يذهب ليزني , بسبب عدم تحريم شرب الخمر .



ان ذكر هذه الحوادث كما سبق دليل على وحى وقدسية التوراة وليست دليل طعن فى صحته ولنا معك يا عزيزى عدة ملاحظات :
ا_ لقد اختار لوط نفسه ان يسكن سدوم (تك11،1:13) وكان اهل سدوم اشرار وخطاة (تك13:13) لقد اختار لوط مكانا يدر عليه دخلا موقعا اقتصاديا ونسى ان الخطايا والشذوذ الجنسى منتشرا فى كل انحائها ...من هنا نجد ان المعاشرات الردية كما يقول الكتاب المقدس تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة (1كو33:15) لذلك كانت النتيجة الطبيعية لذلك فساد ابناء لوط كما اننا نقرا عن لوط عندما زاره الملاكان وحاول رجال سدوم ان يفعلوا الشر ضدهما كان تصرف لوط مع الرجال يدل دلالة واضحة على تاثره بالبيئة المحيطة به حيث قال الرجال : " لاتفعلوا شرا يا اخوتى هوذا لى ابنتان لم تعرفا رجلا اخرجهما اليكم فافعلوا بهما كما يحسن فى عيونكم واما هذان الرجلان فلا تفعلوا بهما شيىء" (تك8،7:19) وقد اوقع الله على نسل لوط من ابنتيه عقابا صارما حيث نقرا فى (تث3:32) "لا يدخل عمونى ولا موابى فى جماعة الرب حتى الجيل العاشر لا يدخل منهم احد فى جماعة الرب الى الابد "

2_كان من الممكن ان يغفل الوحى الالهى هذه الحادثة اكراما لابينا ابراهيم حيث ان لوط هو ابن اخ ابراهيم لكن الله لا يعمل حسابا لذلك وسجل الوحى هذه الحادثة لتحذيرنا نحن من مثل الاخطاء "فهذه الامور جميعا اصابتهم مثالا وكتبت لانذارنا نحن الذين انتهت الينا واخر الدهور "(1كو11:1)

3_لكان من الاجدر ان يحذف اليهود هذه الخطايا ولكن ذكر خطايا الملوك والانبياء فى اسفارهم هو دليلا قاطعا ان الكتاب قد سجلوا ما اوحى به اليهم دون تدخل شخصى منهم او محاولة تزيف للحقائق والتاريخ .ان الكتاب المقدس يذكر عيوب وخطايا ابطاله لان الله لا يحابى بالوجوه لذلك لذلك فهو يذكر الى جانب مواقف القوة مواقف الضعف انه كلام الله الذى لا يخشى احد لذلك لا يذكر خطايا الانبياء فحسب خطايا الملوك ايضا .انه يدون الحقائق التاريخية بدون تحريف او رياء .​



> اسلامي يا عزيزي, لا يذكر القصص التي ليس لها قائدة , ليست ذات معنى , اسلامي عندما يتكلم عن الاولياء الصالحين , والانبياء فانه يتكلم عنهم بكل أدب واحترام , اسلامي لا ينسب الكبائر الى الصالحين والانبياء.
> ثم ما هي الفائدة من ذكر قصة الاختين في الكتاب المقدس؟



ارجو ان تكون استوعبت ما هى الفائدة الان وكيف تتعلم من اخطاء الاخرين 
انت حر فيما تعتقد يا عزيزى ولكنك مطالب بضرورة العمل باحكام الكتاب المقدس فاذا كان الايمان بالكتاب المقدس شىء بديهى بالنسبة للمسيحين فهو فرض على كل مسلم ويجب طاعة اوامره والعمل باحكامه :​
1_التمسك بالكتاب المقدس :[/
center]​​​
"والذين يمسكون بالكتاب واقاموا الصلاة انا لا نضيع اجر الصالحين "(الاعراف)​2_الاحتكام لاهل الكتاب :[/
center]​​​
"كيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله ثم يتولون من بعد ذلك وما اولئك بالمؤمنين"(المائدة)​3_احترام اهل الكتاب :​"ولا تجادلوا اهل الكتاب الا بالتى هى احسن "(العنكبوت)​4_ضرورة الاصغاء لمشورة اهل الكتاب :​" وما ارسلنا من قبلك الا رجالا نوحى اليهم فاسالوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون "(النحل)​5_عدم اغفال دراسة الكتاب المقدس :​" ثم اتينا موسى الكتاب تماما على الذى احسن وتفصيلا لكل شىء وهدى ورحمة ...ان تقولوا انما انزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا (اى اليهود والنصارى) وان كنا على دراستهم غافلين "(الانعام)​6_ العمل باحكام الكتاب :​" وليحكم اهل الانجيل بما انزل الله فيه ، وما لم يحكم بما انزل الله فاولئك هم الفاسقون "(المائدة)​7_عقاب الذين لا يؤمنون بالكتاب :​" ولقد اتينا موسى الهدى واورثنا بنى اسرائيل الكتاب هدى وذكر لاولى الالباب ..الذين كذبوا بالكتاب وبما ارسلنا به رسلنا فسوف يعلمون . اذ الاغلال فى اعناقهم والسلال يسحبون فى الحميم ثم فى النار يسجرون "(المؤمن )​



> عزيزي
> الانسان يخطئ , لكننا لا ننسب الى الانبياء الكبائر من الامور , مثل الشرك , والزنا,
> ألم يجد (يسوع) أفضل من زاني مثل داوود , أو من سكير عربيد عابد للأصنام مثل سليمان ليجعله نبيا


قمنا بتوضيح هذه النقطة من قبل واذا لديك اى تعليق اتركه​​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (18 سبتمبر 2008)

> عزيز ان الله هو خالق كل شيء , وهو على كل شيء قدير هو خلق النار , والهاوية ,والجحيم.
> وهو الذي له القدرة على افنائهم .
> مثالك مثال فاسد , تنفي فيه قو ة الله وقدرته على العفو , وفساد مثالك من أمور.
> 
> بما أن الله خالق الرعية , وهو خالق الهاوية , وهو له الامر كله , فلماذا يضع رعيته في الهاوية , ثم لماذا يدخل هو بنفسه الى الهاوية ليخرج الرعية , اليس هو القادر على تحويل الهاوية الى جنة خضراء ذات مروج وسهول.



لان الله موصوفا بالعدل والرحمة وهما صفتان جوهريتان فاذا غفر الله الخطية لمجرد رحمته دون قصاص او تكفير يفى مطالب عدله كان هذا الغفران منافيا لعدله 
ان الحكومات الارضية تحرص كل الحرص على ان توقع الجزاء العادل على كل معتد لكى تحفظ كرامة القانون ولا تدع الناس يستهزئون بالشرائع ماذا يكون الحال لو ان القاضى ابتسم فى وجه المجرم وقال له اخذتنى الشفقة على دموعك وتوبتك فقد غفرت عنك فانت حر طليق بلا قصاص على جرمك الفظيع ولا كفارة تلزمك ؟ فهل لا يرتعد المسلم قبل المسيحى ويرفع صوته قائلا : يا لضيعة العدالة وانصرام حبل الامن واستهانة الناس بالقانون !وهل لا تقوم البلاد وتقعد وترفع الصحف صوتها والمجالس النيابية تقديم الاسئلة والاستجوابات وترفع النيابة النقض فى حين يرون المجرم وقد خرج يعيث فى الارض فسادا ويمعن فى الناس تقتيلا وفى البلاد اجراما.
فاذا كنا نحن البشر نرى القصاص او الكفارة ضرورة عن ذنب المذنب خوف ازدياد الشر والفساد وغيرة على قوانين وضعناها . فهل لا يرى الله انه اذا ترك الخاطىء وسامحه بلا قصاص عاد الناس الى الخطية يشربونها كالماء الزلال وتصبح الخطية عادة فيهم اذا تتسلط عليهم لان القصاص الرداع لم يوقع عليهم فيقولون فى استهتار واهانة ان الله لا يقاصصنا بل يسامحنا كعادته وما كانت شرائعه الا مجرد تهديد وتخويف فقط .​


> انت هنا شبهت الملك بالله تعالى (والعياذ بالله) هذا تشبيه باطل لأن الله يعلم الغيب , وأما الملك لا يعرف الغيب, وذلك أن الملك لم يكن يعرف ماسيفعله الراهب, ولم يكن يعرف ما يحمله الراهب في لفافته.



هذا مثال لتقريب الفهم يا عزيزى وليس لتشبيه او مقارنة ارجو منك لا تخلط الامور​


> ولي اعليق لاحق على قصة الصلب


.
منتظرين تعليقاتك على موضوع الصلب ولكن بالادلة ونحن بالمحبة المسيحية سوف نقوم بالرد عليها​


> أرجو من الاستاذ وأعضاء الكنيسة أن يعطونا أمثلة واقعية , منطقية يقبلها العقل


ليس عقلك فقط وروحك ايضا​
سلام رب المجد


----------



## midohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

gfut7


----------



## midohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

قال الله تعالىة فى كتابه العزيز ان عيسى ابن مريم لم يصلب ولم يقتل ولكن شبه لهم


----------



## midohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

انى اتكلم عن المسيح عيسى ابن مريم ولم اتكلم عن احد غيره مع احترامى للبولسى الرسول كما تقولون واعطنى دليل على ان بولس الرسول رسول انزلهو الله عز وجل لم يذكر فى التوراه كما ان التوراه انزلته على عيسى عليه السلام ولم يذكر فى القران لان جميع الانبياء والرسول ذكرته فى الكتاب العزيز كما ذكره رسول ارسلته الى الناس فاعطنى جواب على هذا السوءال وليكون واضح


----------



## انت الفادي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

التوحيد1 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
> والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين سيدنا محم وعلى أله وصحبه الطيبين الطاهرين , أما بعد:






التوحيد1 قال:


> العزيز العضو أنت الفادي:
> لقد تشعب الحوار كثيرا , وأنا الان سوف أرد على تعليقاتك باذن الله , ومن ثم نريد أن نرجع الى نقطة البداية , وهي هل تجسد الله أم أرسل ابنه؟


*متابع لردك و سنناقشه سويا عزيزي.. 
بالنسبة لسؤالك عزيزي... الله ظهر في الجسد و بذلك اصبح السيد المسيح الكلمة الابن هو الله.
اكيد لم تفهم.
*


التوحيد1 قال:


> انت قلت
> 
> ألم يكن لوط رجلا صالحا في قومه بشهادة كتابكم المقدس, لذلك أرسل يسوع  له الملكين ليخبراه أن يخرج من المدينة حتى يهلك الرب(يسوع) المدينة .


*بالمقارنة لاهل سدوم و عمورة كان رجلا صالحا.. اما ارسال الله للملائكة فليس لصلاح لوط عزيزي و لكن من اجل ابراهيم.. و قد سبق و وضحت لك هذه النقطة بقولي لولا صلة قرابة لوط من ابراهيم لما زكر اسمه اصلا.
فهذا لا يجعل منه نبي او رسول لانه لم يمتلك رسالة او نبوة او ما شابه..
* 



التوحيد1 قال:


> سبحان الله , لوط لم يزني , بينما بناته هن اللواتي زنين فيه , أنت برأيك أن لوط ليس زاني, وان لم يكن تحريم للخمر , اذا كا بامكان الشخص أن يشرب الخمر ثم يذهب ليزني , بسبب عدم تحريم شرب الخمر .


*نعم عزيزي.. لوط لم يزني ببناته بل بناته هن الذين زنين بأبيهم.. فأرجوا ان ترجع الي الكتاب المقدس و تقرأ القصة كاملة..
اما بالنسبة لشرب الخمر عزيزي.. هل تقدر ان تحاسب محمد و صحابته علي شرب الخمر قبل تحريم الخمر؟؟؟ اذا كنت تريد ان تحاسبهم فلك ان تحاسب لوط ايضا اما لو كنت لا تقدر ان تحاسبهم فلمذا تعترض علي شرب لوط للخمر؟؟؟
اما بالنسبة لحادثة الزني.. اكرر مرة اخري ان بنات لوط هن الذين زنين بأبيهم.. كيف ذلك؟؟؟ بأسقائه الخمر و بعد ان سكر نامت الاولي معه و في اليوم التالي الاخري..
فهذا يثبت ان لوط في حالة سكره كان فاقدا للوعي اي انه لم يدري ماذا يفعل و هذه ردة فعل طبيعية لمن يشرب الخمر بكثرة و هو غير معتاد عليه.. فتأتي منه افعال و اقوال دون دراية و يصل الامر الي انه لا يدري في اليوم التالي ماذا فعل في الليلة السابقة..
يمكنك ان ترجع الي كل المراجع الطبية في الكون حول هذا الموضوع و ستؤكد لك هذا الكلام.اذن فلوط لم يفعل هذا بدراية بل بلا وعي و دون ان يعرف.
عرفت الان لماذا قلت لك ان بناته هن الذين زنين به؟؟
*



التوحيد1 قال:


> اسلامي يا عزيزي, لا يذكر القصص التي ليس لها قائدة , ليست ذات معنى , اسلامي عندما يتكلم عن الاولياء الصالحين , والانبياء فانه يتكلم عنهم بكل أدب واحترام , اسلامي لا ينسب الكبائر الى الصالحين والانبياء.
> ثم ما هي الفائدة من ذكر قصة الاختين في الكتاب المقدس؟


*عزيزي.. اذا سلمت انت ان القرأن من الله.. فهل تعتقد ان الله سيخجل من ان يزكر خطاء فعله احد انبيائه؟؟؟
اذا قلت لي لن يخجل اذن اقول لك فلا يوجد مانع ان يزكر الله هذه الاخطاء للانبياء لان الله لا يخجل من هذه الاخطاء.. و لكن متي تختفي هذه الاخطاء من الكتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان هذا الكتاب من بشر و يخجل البشر من زكر بعض الاشياء... لذلك نجد الانبياء ف القرأن في مقامة الالهة.. بل معصومين ايضا...

اما الفائدة من ذكر قصة بنات لوط هي للعبرة و فهيا نقاط كثيرة جدا جدا اهمها علي سبيل المثال لا للحصر:
1. اعتمد بنات لوط علي شخصهم في حل مشكلة و لم يعتمدوا علي الله و بذلك اثبتوا جهلهم لانه كان اولي بهم ان يطلبوا الحكمة من الله و المعونة..
2. فساد افكارهم نتيجة للمعاشرات السيئة في ارض سدوم و عمورة.

*



التوحيد1 قال:


> عزيزي
> الانسان يخطئ , لكننا لا ننسب الى الانبياء الكبائر من الامور , مثل الشرك , والزنا,
> ألم يجد (يسوع)  أفضل من زاني مثل داوود , أو من سكير عربيد عابد للأصنام مثل سليمان ليجعله نبيا.


*عفوا عزيزي.. هل لاحظت كلمتك هذه؟؟؟ : لكننا لا ننسب الي الانبياء الكبائر من الامور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل القرأن من بشر ام من الله؟؟؟؟ لو كان من بشر اذن فكلمتك صحيحة انكم لا تنسبون الكبائر من الامور للانبياء خجلا منها.. و لكن هل تعتقد ان الله يخجل؟؟؟؟ 
عزيزي.. اولا يجب ان تعرف ان الله لا يتسلط علي البشر بل يترك لهم الحرية في حياتهم و افكارهم و الا تعارض هذا مع عدله..
ثانيا: يختار الله انبيائه لانهم رجال صالحين و هو يعلم ماضيهم و مستقبلهم ليس لانه كتب عليهم ذلك بل فقط لعلمه المسبق.. و لذلك يعرف الله اذا كان هذا النبي سيخطاء ام لا.. 
فيختار الله النبي لصلاحه و لكن هذا النبي قد يحيد عن الطريق الصحيح او يقع في الخطاء.. فهل سيستمر الله معه ؟؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا...و لديك الامثلة في الكتاب المقدس ان الله ترك داؤد بعد خطائه ان الله ترك سليمان بعد خطائه 
و هذا ايضا فيه درس نتعلم منه انه مهما علت مكانتك و رتبتك في الدين فأنت دائما و ابدا محتاج الي الله الذي يرشد و يعضدك في الطريق الصحيح.
وهو ايضا درس كي تعرف ان حتي النبي هو بشر يخطئ و يتوب و يغفر له.. فلا يوجد احد يعلوا علي الله بل كل البشر يستوو في امكانية السقوط في الخطية.
*




التوحيد1 قال:


> ونأتي الى لب الموضوع
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ابدا عزيزي مثالي ليس مثال فاسد نهائيا.
بل انت من يريد من الله ان يكون رحيم علي حساب عدله.. بمعني اخر انت تنتظر من الله ان يكون رحيما اكثر من هو عادل.. فهل طلبك هذا يا عزيزي طلب سليم؟؟؟؟
الله قادر علي تحويل الهاوية الي جنة.. هذا لا شئ بالنسبة له.. و هو ايضا قادر ان يدفع البشر كلهم الي الايمان به.. و لكن تأتي هنا العدالة عزيزي... هل لو فرض الله الايمان به علي البشر هل يقدر ان يحاسب البشر علي شئ بعد ذلك؟؟؟؟
هل كان للبشر حرية الاختيار؟؟؟؟
بمعني اخر.. هل تقدر ان تذهب الي مسجون و محكوم عليه بالمؤبد و تقول له.. لماذا لا تخرج خارج السجن و تتمشي؟؟؟؟
ام هل تقدر ان تقول له: انا سأكائفك بأجمل زنزانة في السجن لانك بقيت داخل السجن و لم تخرج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههه..
عزيزي.. الله يريدنا ان نتجه اليه بأرادتنا و اذا ابتعدنا عنه فأيضا بأرادتنا و لذلك هو لا يفرض علينا الايمان بل يعرضه علينا.
و لذلك ارجوا مستقبلا ان لا تنسي عدل الله بمجرد ان تنقض الحوار بل كما تفكر في قدرته فكر في رحمت و عدله و ايضا محبته.
*



التوحيد1 قال:


> انظر فساد مثالك
> 
> 
> انت هنا شبهت الملك بالله تعالى (والعياذ بالله) هذا تشبيه باطل لأن الله يعلم الغيب , وأما الملك لا يعرف الغيب, وذلك أن الملك لم يكن يعرف ماسيفعله الراهب, ولم يكن يعرف ما يحمله الراهب في لفافته.
> ...


*
انا الان متأكد تماما انك لا تريد ان تفهم .. ليس لصعوبة الفهم بل خوفا منك او رفضا منك للفهم و سأوضح لك هذا الان:
انت ترفض الفهم ليس لعدم واقعيته و لكن مجرد من باب الاعتراض و الادلة هي:
1. اعطيتك مثال و نحن نعرف جميعا في حكم اللغة العربية و جميع لغات العالم اننا عندما نريد ان نوضح فكرة و يعجز احد الناس عن فهمها فنقوم بأعطائه مثال من اشياء قريبة من عقله كي يقدر ان يستوعب الفكرة..
فنجد الاستاذ في المدرسة يسأل الاطفال: 1+2 تساوي كام؟؟؟
فلم يعرفوا... فقام و قال لهم: بطيخة + بطيختين يبقوا كام؟؟؟ يقوم الاولاد يعدو في خيالهم منظر بطيخة و جنبها بطيختين و تطلع النتيجة في عقله ثلاث بطيخات.

اذن فيقوم الانسان بضرب امثلة كي يوصل فكرة معينة.. و هذه الامثلة يجب ان تتحلي ببعض المميذات و هي:
ان تكون قريبة من فكر من صعب عليه الفهم.
ان تتناول اوجه الشبه في المثال و الابتعاد عن اوجه الاختلاف.
فأذا اردنا ان نوصف جمال و رشاقة امرأة فلن نقول هي جميلة مثل الفيل... بل سنقول هي جميلة مثل الغزال..
فبأختيارنا للغزال هو بسبب رشاقته ( وجه شبه ) رقته ( وجه شبه ) 
و لكننا بهذا التشبيه لا يمكن ان نقصد انها تقفذ علي اربع او تأكل العشب او تعيش في الغابة.
فلماذا عزيزي اخذت تبحث في هذا المثال عن اوجه الخلاف و لم تنظر الي اوجه الشبه 
اذن مثال الملك هنا لا يعني ان الله في نفس مقام الملك بل ان الله لا يمكن ان نقدر مكانته لو جمعنا اعمارنا كلها معا و حاولنا ان نقدر مكانته لما انتهينا و لن ننتهي.. و لكن انا اضرب المثل لك انت و ليس لله اذن فيجب ان اختار شئ مقرب الي فكرك ( مثال البطيخة و التلاميذ ) حتي اقدر ان اوصل الفكرة الي عقلك.
و مع ذلك اخذت بتحث انت عن اوجه الاختلاف.
2. في مثال الملك: كان يقدر الملك ايضا ان يأمر جنوده و خدمه و حشمه بأستخراج اللفافة من الفسقية.. و لكن الملك قفذ بنفسه لانقاذ ابنه.

فهذا المثال مضروب ليس لوصف مكانة الله... بل لوصف مكانة الانسان عند الله ( ابنائه ) 
هذا المثال ليس لوصف قدرة الله بل لوصف حبه لنا.
فأذا اعترفت ان حب الله اكبر من حب الملك لابنه.. لمذا تعترض اذن علي حب الله لنا ؟؟

ثم اخيرا نجدك تطلب امثلة واقعية؟؟؟؟؟
عفوا عزيزي... شرحنا لك المثال بملك.. و لكنك بحثت عن اوجه الاختيلاف.. و كان المثال في نظرك غير واقعي لان الملك لا يستوي مع الله في الملكانة...
ههههههههههههه.. هل لديك احد يستوي مع الله في المكانة حتي نضرب لك به مثال يكون علي حسب قولك واقعي لك؟؟؟

صدقني انا اعرف ما يعترك في داخلك و اعرف قبولك لفهم هذا المثال سيقودك لفهم عقيدة الصلب و فهمك لعقيدة الصلب سيقودك الي رفض القرأن.. 
و انت لا تريد ان ترفض القرأن فأخترت اسهل الحلول هو اغلاق عقلك امام هذا المثال الواقعي بل و اخذت تبحث في اماكن الاختلاف في مثال تشبيهي...
هل تدري ما معني تشبيه اصلا عزيزي؟؟؟
*


----------



## سندريلا فايز (18 سبتمبر 2008)

> قال الله تعالىة فى كتابه العزيز ان عيسى ابن مريم لم يصلب ولم يقتل ولكن شبه لهم



قد قلنا من قبل ان من يعترض على عقيدتنا فى صلب السيد المسيح ان يقدم لنا براهينه على صحة ما يقول ولكننا بالمحبة المسيحية نؤكد صدق عقيدتنا رغم افلاس من يدعى بعدم صلب السيد المسيح من تقديم ادلة صحيحة .اننا نقدم براهينا وادلتنا على صحة حادثة الصلب وحدوثها فى قلب الزمان والتاريخ ونحن مجرد ناقلين لما حدث لاجل فائدة من يسال بعيدا عن المباحاثات التى حذرنا منها الوحى الالهى .​


> انى اتكلم عن المسيح عيسى ابن مريم ولم اتكلم عن احد غيره مع احترامى للبولسى الرسول كما تقولون واعطنى دليل على ان بولس الرسول رسول انزلهو الله عز وجل لم يذكر فى التوراه كما ان التوراه انزلته على عيسى عليه السلام ولم يذكر فى القران لان جميع الانبياء والرسول ذكرته فى الكتاب العزيز كما ذكره رسول ارسلته الى الناس فاعطنى جواب على هذا السوءال وليكون واضح



كان القديس بولس الرسول واحد من الاباء الاولين والرسل الذين كتبوا كثيرا عن لاهوت رب المجد يسوع المسيح وضرورة الفداء بدمه المسفوك على عود الصليب الا ان القديس بولس الرسول لم يكن هو بمفرده الذى تحدث عن هذه الحقائق الايمانية بل ان القديس يوحنا الحبيب سبقه فى مثل هذه الكتابة (يوحنا 1،16:3 يوحنا 20:5،2:1:2) وايضا كان القديس بطرس الرسول (2بطرس1،1:1 بطرس 20،18:1) وهكذا ايضا بقية الرسل . ولكن القديس بولس الرسول لم يكن من الاثنى عشر الذين اختارهم السيد المسيح . بل انه كان اعدى اعداء المسيحية فقد حاول البعض استغلال ذلك فى الهجوم عليه ومحاولة التشكيك فى كتابته مصورين انها لم تكن بوحى من الروح القدس ولنا هنا عدة وقفات​
1_القديس بولس الرسول مرسل من السيد المسيح :​اعترف القديس بولس الرسول بماضيه السىء وفضل نعمة السيد المسيح عليه (1تيموثاوس16،13:1) واعترف انه لم يدع نفسه للخدمة المقدسة ولكن السيد المسيح هو الذى ظهر له بنفسه فى طريق دمشق نهارا جهارا ودعاه (اعمال الرسل9،1:9،  18،12:26) 
كما كلمه السيد المسيح فى مدينة كورنثوس برؤيا فى الليل قائلا​[/FONT[Q-BIBLE]]" لاتخف بل تكلم ولا تسكت لانى انا معك ولا يقع بك احد ليؤذيك "(اعمال الرسل 10،9:18) [/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]" بل انه اختطف الى السماءليرى مناظر الرب واعلاناته "(2كورنثوس10،1:12)[/Q-BIBLE]
بل ان الروح القدس ايده فى خدمته وشهادته للانجيل ففى وقت عماده فى دمشق على يد حنانيا امتلا من الروح القدس (اعمال الرسل 17:9) وفى انطاكية دعاه الروح القدس لخدمته قائلا :​[Q-BIBLE]"افرزوا لى برنابا وشاول للعمل الذى دعوتهما اليه "(اعمال الرسل 2:13)[/Q-BIBLE]
القديس بولس الرسول تايد بالمعجزات :​لقد ايد الله القديس بولس الرسول بالمعجزات حتى لا يكون لدى اعداء الله فرصة للافتراء عليه حتى قال عن نفسه قائلا :​[Q-BIBLE]" ان علامات الرسول صنعت بينكم فى كل صبر بايات وعجائب وقوات "(2كورنثوس12:12)[/Q-BIBLE]
ويحدثنا سفر الاعمال عن الكثير من المعجزات التى عملها الله على يدى القديس بولس الرسول تايدا لرسالته مثلما حدث فى جزيرة قبرص مع عليم الساحر (اعمال الرسل 12،9:13) وايضا ما حدث مع الرجل العاجز فى مدينة لسترة (اعمال الرسل 10،8:14) وفى فيلبى مع الجارية التى بها روح عرافة (اعمال الرسل 18،16:16) وفى مدينة افسس (اعمال الرسل 12،11:19) وفى تراوس (اعمال الرسل 12،7:2) وفى جزيرة مليطة (اعمال الرسل 5،1:28) وايضا شفاء بوبليوس (اعمال الرسل 9،7:28)​القديس بولس الرسول تايد من الكنيسة :​لقد اعطى رسل السيد المسيح له المجد يمين الشركة للقديس بولس الرسول ليبشر بين الامم (غلاطية9:2) كذلك وضع المعلمون والانبياء فى انطاكية عليه اليد للخدمة​[Q-BIBLE]" بينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لى برنابا وشاول للعمل الذى دعوتهما اليه فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا ووضعوا عليهما الايادى ثم اطلقوهما"(اعمال الرسل 3_1:13)[/Q-BIBLE]
وقد شهد القديس بطرس له (2بطرس 16،15:3)​شهادة القديس بولس الرسول عن نفسه :​لقد افتخر بولس الرسول بقبوله رسالة المسيح وصيرورته رسولا واعلن ذلك مرارا فى افتتاحايات رسائله (رومية 2،1:1 كورنثوس 1:1 غلاطية 1:1 افسس 1،1:4 تيموثاوس 2،1:1 تيموثاوس 1:2 تيطس 1:1 )لذلك صرح ان انجليه لم يتعلمه من الناس بل جاءه باعلان من الله (غلاطية 1،12،11:1 تسالونيكى 1،13:2 تيموثاوس 7،6:2،11:1)​القديس بولس الرسول والعرب :​من المعلوم ان القديس بولس الرسول قد ذهب قبل ظهور الاسلام بتسعمائة عام الى الصحراء العربية وامضى فيها ردها من الزمن كقوله​[Q-BIBLE]" انطلقت الى العربية ثم رجعت ايضا الى دمشق "(غلاطية)[/Q-BIBLE]
وقد كان القديس بولس الرسول نشاط تبشيرى بين العرب الغساسنة مما عارضه للاضطهاد عميل ملكهم فى دمشق كما سجل بولس الرسول ذلك قائلا :​[Q-BIBLE]"فى دمشق والى الحارث الملك . كان يحرس مدينة دمشق الدمشقين يريد ان يمسكنى .فتدليت من طاقة فى زمبيل ونجوت من يديه "(2كورنثوس33،32:11)[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## midohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

gggggg


----------



## midohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا اخى لحبيب او اختى الحبيبهعلى الد على الاسئله ولكن يجب ان نتكلم بعقلنيه مثبته او بلمعنه الصحيح بكلا يدخل الدماغكما يقولون بعض الناس نحنونو المسلمون نحترم المسحيه ولا انا ولا غير ينقص من مقدار هذا الدين الحق الذى انزل من عند الله على نبيه عيسى عليه السلام ولكن يجب ان نفكر بعقلنيه وافق واسع لان الله عرف باعقل انه خالق هذا الكون ولا يجيب ان يكون معه الهه اخر لان فدا اذا وجد ا الهه اخر لوجدا حروب بينهم لان يريد كلان منه ان ينفرد باكون والحكم لوحد ويجب انعرف ايضا ان اله خالق بيده كل شى اذا قضيى امرا ان يقول له كون فيكون فلماذا ينزل عليكم فى صورته انسان ويعزب علمن بانه خالق اذا احب ان يعبده الناس جميعا لفعل وكيف ايضا ان الهه يعزب بيد الذى خلقه كيف بالله عليكم


----------



## midohamad (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز انا لااقصد ان اشبه الله مثل الملل لانه مالك المولك والكون  ولكنى اعطيته مثال وهذا المثال لم يحسب على ولكن يحسب عليك لانك واعى بافعل وليسى بافتره معنى كلامى او سوءالىولكنك تراوغنى ثانيا ان سيدنا لوط ليسى زانى ولكن نبى وكان يشرح للناس ان الذى انتم فيه حراموقدحرمهو الله من فوق سبع سموات ولكنهما لم يقتنعو فارسل الله الملاكه اليه ليخرجه من القريه التى ياعيش بها حتىيهلك القوم الظلمين ولكن يجب ان ترد على السوءال الماضى بعقلنيه وفكر قبل ان تجاوب لان هذه الاسئله لها اهميتها وليسى سهل الرد عليها لانك تخاطب بها العقل


----------



## fredyyy (19 سبتمبر 2008)

midohamad قال:


> ........... ولكن نبى وكان يشرح للناس ان الذى انتم فيه حرام وقدحرم هو الله من فوق سبع سموات .............


 


*غير مسموح بتمرير معلومات خاطئة *


----------



## fredyyy (19 سبتمبر 2008)

midohamad قال:


> ..... لان الله عرف بالعقل


 

*مين قال إن الله عرفوه بالعقل *

*الانسان يقبل الله بالإيمان لأن الله أعظم من عقل الانسان *

*الله ليس ضد العقل لكنه أسمى منه لأنه خالقه*

*وإذا أدركنا الله بالعقل فقد أفقدناه عظمته*



midohamad قال:


> ..... ولا يجيب ان يكون معه الهه اخر


 

*المسيحية لا تنادي أبداً بتعدد الآلهه *

*ومن يفهم ذلك هو مخطئ ويُقر بعدم فهمه لأمور الله*

*لا تحاول فهم الله بطريقتك ... بل سلم نفسك لله فتفهم من هو*



midohamad قال:


> ..... فلماذا ينزل عليكم فى صورته انسان ويعزب علمن بانه خالق اذا احب ان يعبده الناس جميعا لفعل وكيف ايضا ان الهه يعزب بيد الذى خلقه ....


 

*الله ظهر في الجسد لنعرف أنه حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم*

*العذاب الذي تعرض له المسيح أساسه الخطية التي فعلها الانسان ضد كلام الله*

*العذاب الذي تعرض له المسيح أظهر مدى قساوة وُبغض وشر قلب الانسان لله*


----------



## الحوت (19 سبتمبر 2008)

التوحيد1 قال:


> سبحان الله , لوط لم يزني , بينما بناته هن اللواتي زنين فيه , أنت برأيك أن لوط ليس زاني, وان لم يكن تحريم للخمر , اذا كا بامكان الشخص أن يشرب الخمر ثم يذهب ليزني , بسبب عدم تحريم شرب الخمر .


*
يا رجل حاول تشغل الجمجمة وتفهم وتستوعب !

لوط لم يزني لانه كان فاقد للوعي بسبب فعلة ابنتيه ( تربية سدوم ) !!؟؟؟

هل يعاقب السكران على فعله وتصرفه اثناء سكره ..؟!
ام ان الخمر كانت محرمة عليهم .. بينما لم يحرمها ربك الا في سورة المائدة في اواخر حياة محمد .. بعد زمن لوط بمئات السنوات !!!

اذن النية لم تكن عند لوط ..
والا لما لجأت البنتين الى تلك الحيلة للانجاب !
كما ان البنتين لم تفعلا هذا عن نية شهوة .. انما لابقاء نسل على الارض !

اذ ظنتا بأن الارض كلها قد احترقت .. ولم يبقى عليها رجال ! ( وهو قصر نظر من بنتين عاشتا وسط سدوم ) ..!*




> ااسلامي يا عزيزي, لا يذكر القصص التي ليس لها قائدة , ليست ذات معنى , اسلامي عندما يتكلم عن الاولياء الصالحين , والانبياء فانه يتكلم عنهم بكل أدب واحترام , اسلامي لا ينسب الكبائر الى الصالحين والانبياء.



*يا رجل بلاش كذب دينك لم يحترم الانبياء لا تفكر اننا لانعرف كتبك هنا  !!!!!!!!!*



> ثم ما هي الفائدة من ذكر قصة الاختين في الكتاب المقدس؟


*
اي اختين يا تابع محمد ابن مشهورة مكة الاولى التي حبلت به اربعة سنوات .. ( وجاء علماء الاسلام ليحددوا فترة بقاء الحمل عند المسلمات الى اربعة سنوات ) !

اشر بحوافرك وارينا اي اختين التي تتحدث عنهم  !

اهولة واهوليبة ليسوا اختين وانما مدينتين يا من علمك رسولك الكذب في ثلاث واباحه لك ربك !

{ واسماهما السامرة أهولة واورشليم أهوليبة } ( حزقيال 4:23) *




> الانسان يخطئ , لكننا لا ننسب الى الانبياء الكبائر من الامور , مثل الشرك , والزنا,



*لا يزال هذا المحمدي يكذب كما علمه رسوله !!!!!!!
تعال للساحة الاسلامية لاريك حقارة ووساخة انبيائك  يا من تنسب الشرف والاخلاق لهم واولهم رسولك !*



> ألم يجد (يسوع)  أفضل من زاني مثل داوود , أو من سكير عربيد عابد للأصنام مثل سليمان ليجعله نبيا.



*ان لم تكف عن قلة الادب يا تابع محمد زوج عيشة الزانية التي كانت تدور علي شباب قريش بالبغايا بهدف ان تستنكهن صاحبة احاديث رضاع الكبير و الرضاع من المجاعة سوف اسمعك ما لا يرضيك !

داوود النبي ندم واعترف بخطأه .. وكتب اعظم مزمور للتوبة وهو المزمور الحادي والخمسين !

وزنا داود الذي تتحدث عنه ذكره قرانك ايضا في (سورة ص : 22 - 25) !
بس نعذر جهلك اليعفوري !

وسليمان النبي اعترف بخطأه و قدم توبه بقوله أن الكل باطل و قبض الريح ولا منفعه تحت الشمس .. 

وماذا عن شخصية سليمان القرانيه ؟!!
شخصية سليمان القرآنية شابهت الي حد كبير شخصية محمد في زناه و فسوقه و ريه خلف أربه الدباح ..!

ولكن نعذر هذا اليعفور ابو اذان طويله الذي لا يعرف شي عن دينه ليأتي ويستهبل ويدعي الشرف لانبياءه الذي نالوا تحقير ومسخرة في الاسلام ما نالوه !*


----------



## midohamad (20 سبتمبر 2008)

كما اشكر الاستاذ frsdyyy  على احترامه وادبه فى الحوار وانا بشكره بجد واقول له انت عند علم صحيح اشكرمره تنيه


----------



## MERIEM MOHAMED (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اكتب هده الكلمات الى كل من تجرا الى سب وشتم الانبياء بغير وجه حق خاصة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
لاني كما اظن هدا الموقع لتحاور الاديان ويجب ان نرتقي الى دلك المستوى من الحوار كما انه لا لاحد ان يفرض  رايه او دينه على غيره نحن نحاول فقط توضيح افكار غامضة لكلينا و بعدها يبقى العقل وحده في التفكير    و الهداية بيد الله يمن بها على من يشاء من عباده


----------



## التوحيد1 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سندريلا فايز قال:


> لان الله موصوفا بالعدل والرحمة وهما صفتان جوهريتان فاذا غفر الله الخطية لمجرد رحمته دون قصاص او تكفير يفى مطالب عدله كان هذا الغفران منافيا لعدله
> ان الحكومات الارضية تحرص كل الحرص على ان توقع الجزاء العادل على كل معتد لكى تحفظ كرامة القانون ولا تدع الناس يستهزئون بالشرائع ماذا يكون الحال لو ان القاضى ابتسم فى وجه المجرم وقال له اخذتنى الشفقة على دموعك وتوبتك فقد غفرت عنك فانت حر طليق بلا قصاص على جرمك الفظيع ولا كفارة تلزمك ؟ فهل لا يرتعد المسلم قبل المسيحى ويرفع صوته قائلا : يا لضيعة العدالة وانصرام حبل الامن واستهانة الناس بالقانون !وهل لا تقوم البلاد وتقعد وترفع الصحف صوتها والمجالس النيابية تقديم الاسئلة والاستجوابات وترفع النيابة النقض فى حين يرون المجرم وقد خرج يعيث فى الارض فسادا ويمعن فى الناس تقتيلا وفى البلاد اجراما.
> فاذا كنا نحن البشر نرى القصاص او الكفارة ضرورة عن ذنب المذنب خوف ازدياد الشر والفساد وغيرة على قوانين وضعناها . فهل لا يرى الله انه اذا ترك الخاطىء وسامحه بلا قصاص عاد الناس الى الخطية يشربونها كالماء الزلال وتصبح الخطية عادة فيهم اذا تتسلط عليهم لان القصاص الرداع لم يوقع عليهم فيقولون فى استهتار واهانة ان الله لا يقاصصنا بل يسامحنا كعادته وما كانت شرائعه الا مجرد تهديد وتخويف فقط .


الفاضلة سندريلا فايز
أقدر لك أدبك في الحوار , وأنا أعترف لك أنك مؤدبة , ولك اسلوب حوار لطيف, لكن لي تعليق على كلامك.
أولا كلامك باطل وفاسد من عدة وجوه:
لا أعرف كيف سوف أبدا معك , لأنني في كل نقطة سوف يتم تفنيد جزء من عقيدتكم النصرانية
لكن على بركة الله أبدأ وسوف تتداخل مسألة تفنيد صلب المسيح مع تفنيد ألوهية المسيح , مع تفنيد الخطيئة.



> لان الله موصوفا بالعدل والرحمة وهما صفتان جوهريتان فاذا غفر الله الخطية لمجرد رحمته دون قصاص او تكفير يفى مطالب عدله كان هذا الغفران منافيا لعدله



جوابي من عدة وجوه
لو المسيح ابن الله:
أي عدل هذا ان أعذب شخصا بجريمة اخر, اذا كان ادم أخطأ , فما ذنب المسيح عيسى عليه السلام.
ثم ان المسيح لم يذكر في اي انجيل من الاناجيل الاربعة أنه صلب من أجل خطيئة ادم, لا تنقلي لي كلام بولس, فتفنيد رسولية بولس له وقته باذن الله.

ولو أن المسيح هو الله:
فهذا من باب ضعف الله , وأي عدل هذا أن ينزل الله الى الارض بعد كم قرن , ليموت على الصليب لأن الانسان الاول أخطأ.
أين العدل أن يقبل الله على نفسه الذل , ويقبل أن يشتمه مجموعة من الرعاع الرومانيين , لأنه لا يستطيع أن يغفر الذنب.

أين قدرة الله على مغفرة الذنب؟
أم أن الله عندكم ليس له القدرة على مغفرة الذنوب.

مثالك هذا باطل, وأرجو منك أن تتكلمي معي بمنطقية أكثر, لأن الله ليس انسان.
ولا يوجد عدل بان يموت الله أو ابن الله بجريمة انسان اخر.

وأي خطية هذه التي تستحق أن ينزل الله جل جلاله, خالق كل شيء العظيم المتعال الى الارض ليأخذ صورة الجسد ثم ليموت الجسد على الصليب, ويتألم الجسد والله (لأن الروح تتألم بتألم الجسد)من أجل ظلم ارتكبه الانسان الأول.
ألم يذكر الكتاب أن الرب غفر لهارون خطأه ، وأمر بجعله وذريته كهنة على بني اسرائيل [ خروج 40 : 12 ]

ألم يقل الرب في إشعيا [ 55 : 7 ] : (( لِيَتْرُكِ الشِّرِّيرُ طَرِيقَهُ وَالأَثِيمُ أَفْكَارَهُ، وَلْيَتُبْ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَرْحَمَهُ، وَلْيَرْجِعْ إِلَى إِلَهِنَا لأَنَّهُ يُكْثِرُ الْغُفْرَانَ.))

ألم يقل الرب في حزقيال [ 33 : 11 ] : (( حَيٌّ أَنَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، إِنِّي لاَ أَبْتَهِجُ بِمَوْتِ الشِّرِّيرِ بَلْ بِأَنْ يَرْتَدِعَ عَنْ غِيِّهِ وَيَحْيَا. ))

ألم يقل الرب في حزقيال [ 18 : 21 ] : (( وَلَكِنْ إِنْ رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ خَطَايَاهُ كُلِّهَا الَّتِي ارْتَكَبَهَا، وَمَارَسَ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِي وَصَنَعَ مَا هُوَ عَدْلٌ وَحَقٌّ فَإِنَّهُ حَتْماً يَحْيَا، لاَ يَمُوتُ. 22وَلاَ تُذْكَرُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ آثَامِهِ الَّتِي ارْتَكَبَهَا. إِنَّمَا يَحْيَا بِبِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ.))

وبناء عليه لماذا لم يعفو هذا الإله عن آدم وقت ارتكابه للمعصية لينقذ ابنه من الصلب بدلاً من أن يتركه يتضرع بالصلاة والصراخ له كي يبعد عنه كأس الموت [ عبرانيين 5 : 7 ] ؟ 

ألم يقل المسيح لتلاميذه : (( نفسى حزينة جداً حتى الموت )) [ متى 26 : 37،38] ؟ 

أليس المسيح هو الذي خر على وجهه ساجداً ومنادياً الله قائلاً (( يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّى هذه الكأس ، ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت )) متى [ 26 : 39 ] ؟ 

ألم يكن عرقه يتصبب مثل قطرات دم نازلة من شدة خوفه من كأس الموت حتى ان ملاكاً ظهر له من السماء ليقويه [ لوقا22 : 44 ] .

أين الرحمة وأين العدل في تعذيب إنسان لم يذنب وكانت هذه حاله ؟
بالله عليك أين العدل والرحمة.

أرجو أن لا يتشتت الموضوع ولنتكلم في موضوع الصلب والخطيئة, والألوهية.

منتديات الفرقان للحوار الاسلامي
www.********.com


----------



## انت الفادي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*عزيزي التوحيد1
لاحظت من مشاركتك انك بالفعل لا تعرف شئ عن الايمان المسيحية او عن عقيدة التثليث.
فلي اقتراح اتمني ان تقبله حتي نقدر ان نتحاور معك علي شئ تفهمه و ليس علي شئ انت لا تفهمه..
لانه من الطبيعي عندما نتحدث مع مدرس في الرياضيات فيجب ان يكون لنا خلفية في علم الرياضيات و هذه الخلفية لا تعني اننا قرأنا عن الجبر ( قرأة سطحية ) بل تعني اننا نعرف و نفهم الجبر و القواعد الرياضية في الجبر.
و الا اصبح الحوار ممل بالنسبة لمدرس الرياضيات الذي سيقول تعلم اولا الرياضيات ثم تعال ناقشني.

فأقتراحي هو:
ان نأخذ الموضوع من بدايته و نشرح لك نحن ما هي عقيدة التثليث.. لا اتمني منك سوي ان تقول لي موافق ان نبدأ معك من البداية و تأكد اننا سنبذل وسعنا حتي نختصر و نوضح لك الايمان المسيحي.. و بعدها نكمل الموضوع؟؟

حتي تقدر ان تكون انت الخلفية المسيحية الحقيقية و ليست التي تعتقد انت انها ايماننا.

*


----------



## جورج مايكل (24 سبتمبر 2008)

> لو المسيح ابن الله:
> أي عدل هذا ان أعذب شخصا بجريمة اخر, اذا كان ادم أخطأ , فما ذنب المسيح عيسى عليه السلام.


لقد بذل ذاته بارادته متبرعا عن البشر


> ثم ان المسيح لم يذكر في اي انجيل من الاناجيل الاربعة أنه صلب من أجل خطيئة ادم, لا تنقلي لي كلام بولس, فتفنيد رسولية بولس له وقته باذن الله.


السيد المسيح صلب من اجل خطية العالم كله بما فيهم أدم كواحد من البشر
وليس من اجل خطية ادم وحدها لان كلنا خطيه وليس ادم فقط


> ولو أن المسيح هو الله:
> فهذا من باب ضعف الله , وأي عدل هذا أن ينزل الله الى الارض بعد كم قرن , ليموت على الصليب لأن الانسان الاول أخطأ.


ليس الانسان الاول وحده الذى اخطا العالم كله أخطا


> أين العدل أن يقبل الله على نفسه الذل , ويقبل أن يشتمه مجموعة من الرعاع الرومانيين , لأنه لا يستطيع أن يغفر الذنب.





> أين قدرة الله على مغفرة الذنب؟
> أم أن الله عندكم ليس له القدرة على مغفرة الذنوب.


من محبته للبشر استحمل كل شئ
يستطيع ان يغفر ولكنه يستطيع ان يكون عادلا كل العدل


> مثالك هذا باطل, وأرجو منك أن تتكلمي معي بمنطقية أكثر, لأن الله ليس انسان.
> ولا يوجد عدل بان يموت الله أو ابن الله بجريمة انسان اخر.


وماذا تعرف انت عن عدالة الله حتى تحدد هذا صح وهذا خطا؟؟


> وأي خطية هذه التي تستحق أن ينزل الله جل جلاله, خالق كل شيء العظيم المتعال الى الارض ليأخذ صورة الجسد ثم ليموت الجسد على الصليب, ويتألم الجسد والله (لأن الروح تتألم بتألم الجسد)من أجل ظلم ارتكبه الانسان الأول.


ردها فوق شويه


> ألم يقل الرب في إشعيا [ 55 : 7 ] : (( لِيَتْرُكِ الشِّرِّيرُ طَرِيقَهُ وَالأَثِيمُ أَفْكَارَهُ، وَلْيَتُبْ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَرْحَمَهُ، وَلْيَرْجِعْ إِلَى إِلَهِنَا لأَنَّهُ يُكْثِرُ الْغُفْرَانَ.))
> 
> ألم يقل الرب في حزقيال [ 33 : 11 ] : (( حَيٌّ أَنَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، إِنِّي لاَ أَبْتَهِجُ بِمَوْتِ الشِّرِّيرِ بَلْ بِأَنْ يَرْتَدِعَ عَنْ غِيِّهِ وَيَحْيَا. ))
> 
> ألم يقل الرب في حزقيال [ 18 : 21 ] : (( وَلَكِنْ إِنْ رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ خَطَايَاهُ كُلِّهَا الَّتِي ارْتَكَبَهَا، وَمَارَسَ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِي وَصَنَعَ مَا هُوَ عَدْلٌ وَحَقٌّ فَإِنَّهُ حَتْماً يَحْيَا، لاَ يَمُوتُ. 22وَلاَ تُذْكَرُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ آثَامِهِ الَّتِي ارْتَكَبَهَا. إِنَّمَا يَحْيَا بِبِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ.))


وهل يترك الله مافعله من خطايا سابقه لتوبته دون عقاب الهى
هل عندما يقتل احد شخصا يقول للقاضى لن اقتل احدا اخرا فيقول له القاضى خلاص براءة علشان انت مش هتقتل تانى ؟؟؟


> وبناء عليه لماذا لم يعفو هذا الإله عن آدم وقت ارتكابه للمعصية لينقذ ابنه من الصلب بدلاً من أن يتركه يتضرع بالصلاة والصراخ له كي يبعد عنه كأس الموت [ عبرانيين 5 : 7 ] ؟


فوق شويه 
كل كلامك عن ان المسيح اتصلب علشان ادم بس وكل الناس ياعينى بررة ولم يفعلون اى خطيه 


> أليس المسيح هو الذي خر على وجهه ساجداً ومنادياً الله قائلاً (( يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّى هذه الكأس ، ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت )) متى [ 26 : 39 ] ؟


جبت منين كلمة ساجدا دى  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من القران؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


> ألم يكن عرقه يتصبب مثل قطرات دم نازلة من شدة خوفه من كأس الموت حتى ان ملاكاً ظهر له من السماء ليقويه [ لوقا22 : 44 ] .


أليس هو كانسان يشعر بصعوبة ماسيلاقيه من عذابات وموت؟
أم انه معدوم الاحساس


> أين الرحمة وأين العدل في تعذيب إنسان لم يذنب وكانت هذه حاله ؟
> بالله عليك أين العدل والرحمة.


حد جبره 
ألم يصلب بارادته 
فقد قال :
Mat 20:28  كما أن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين».
Joh 10:18  ليس أحد يأخذها مني بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضا. هذه الوصية قبلتها من أبي».
وقال ايضا
Joh 2:19  أجاب يسوع: «انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه».
Joh 2:20  فقال اليهود: «في ست وأربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفأنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه؟»
Joh 2:21  وأما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده.

Joh 15:13  ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه.
Joh 10:11  أنا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف.


----------



## التوحيد1 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جورج مايكل قال:


> وهل يترك الله مافعله من خطايا سابقه لتوبته دون عقاب الهى
> هل عندما يقتل احد شخصا يقول للقاضى لن اقتل احدا اخرا فيقول له القاضى خلاص براءة علشان انت مش هتقتل تانى ؟؟؟



مثالك فاسدبسبب
1- أن الله يعاقب نفسه بسبب ذنب ارتكبه أحد خلقه.
2- ولكن القاضي لن يذهب ليقتل أحدا بدل القاتل الحقيقي, بينما في دينكم قتل الله نفسه , أو قتل الله ابنه بسبب أن أحد من خلقه ارتكب خطأ.


وبالنسبة للصلب يا سيد مايكل, يكفيكم أنه لا يوجد تطابق في حادثة الصلب بين الاناجيل الاربعة.
وان اردت فاني سوف أفتح موضوع حول الصلب لكن لاحقا.


----------



## التوحيد1 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

انت الفادي قال:


> فأقتراحي هو:
> ان نأخذ الموضوع من بدايته و نشرح لك نحن ما هي عقيدة التثليث.. لا اتمني منك سوي ان تقول لي موافق ان نبدأ معك من البداية و تأكد اننا سنبذل وسعنا حتي نختصر و نوضح لك الايمان المسيحي.. و بعدها نكمل الموضوع؟؟
> 
> حتي تقدر ان تكون انت الخلفية المسيحية الحقيقية و ليست التي تعتقد انت انها ايماننا.



العضو انت الفادي

تحية واحترام وتقدير
أنا أوافقك على أن تشرح لي التثليث باسلوب مبسط, وتعطي لي الامثلة , وتشرح لي أصول الديانة النصرانية, مع أني أعرف في دينكم وما حبيتها منك أنك تقول اني ما بعرف , لكن أنا مستعد أنني اناقشك بكل رواق.

وانا بانتظار مشاركاتك, لكني أود أن أنوه انني لا أجد الوقت الكافي دائما لكنني سوف أدخل كلما سنحت لي الفرصة , وأنا متابع معك أنت .


----------



## My Rock (24 سبتمبر 2008)

التوحيد1 قال:


> العضو انت الفادي
> 
> تحية واحترام وتقدير
> أنا أوافقك على أن تشرح لي التثليث باسلوب مبسط, وتعطي لي الامثلة , وتشرح لي أصول الديانة النصرانية, مع أني أعرف في دينكم وما حبيتها منك أنك تقول اني ما بعرف , لكن أنا مستعد أنني اناقشك بكل رواق.
> ...


 
الثالوث له مواضيعه الخاصة
الرجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع الحالي

شرحنا الثالوث في مئات المواضيع, نعم المئات
اذا  اردت الفهم فراجع مواضيعنا, اما اذا اردت العبث و تشتيت المواضيع, فأنت في المكان الخطأ يا صديقي


----------



## سندريلا فايز (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة​


> الفاضلة سندريلا فايز
> أقدر لك أدبك في الحوار , وأنا أعترف لك أنك مؤدبة , ولك اسلوب حوار لطيف, لكن لي تعليق على كلامك.
> أولا كلامك باطل وفاسد من عدة وجوه:
> لا أعرف كيف سوف أبدا معك , لأنني في كل نقطة سوف يتم تفنيد جزء من عقيدتكم النصرانية
> لكن على بركة الله أبدأ وسوف تتداخل مسألة تفنيد صلب المسيح مع تفنيد ألوهية المسيح , مع تفنيد الخطيئة.



اشكرك استاذ التوحيد ومنتظرين كل مداخلاتك حتى نقوم بالرد عليها بالمحبة المسيحية​


> لو المسيح ابن الله:
> أي عدل هذا ان أعذب شخصا بجريمة اخر, اذا كان ادم أخطأ , فما ذنب المسيح عيسى عليه السلام.


اليهوديه Judaism والمسيحيه Christianity والاسلام Islam يؤمنون بأن الله خلق الأنسان على أحسن تقويم دون عيب أو شر، وكان مقامه في جنة، وكان على علاقة طيبة بالله، وأن الشر دخل إلى الإنسان بغواية أبليس، فتغيرت حياته بالكامل كما تغيرت علاقته بالله.  وهذه كانت شهوة أبليس إذ أنه عندما رأى الصورة الكاملة التي خُلِقَ عليها الانسان ومجد علاقته مع الله، حسد الإنسان على كماله ومجده اللذين كانا له (أي لإبليس) أصلاً من قبل سقوطه.  لذلك عمل على إفساد علاقة الآنسان بالله، وبحيلته ودهائه استطاع أن يُسْقِط الإنسان في العصيان، ويخرجه عن طاعة الله، ويجلب عليه غضبه ويوقِعه تحت طائلة العقاب الإلهي.

أما نتائج السقوط فكانت انفصال الإنسان عن الله، طرده من الفردوس Paradise، عبوديته لإبليس، وقوعه تحت سلطان الخطية، خضوعه لحكم الموت الأبدي، مصيره المحتوم إلى الهاوية مكان الظلمة وانتظار العذاب.

هذه الصورة المحزنة التي وصل إليها الإنسان بسبب إنفصاله عن الله، وعبوديته لابليس والخطية والهاوية والموت الأبدي، تشير بقوة إلى مدى إحتياجه لمن ينقذه ويخلصه منها ويُرجِع إليه صورته الأولى،   وهذا ما نطلق عليه حاجة الإنسان إلى الخلاص.

والخلاص هنا يعني التحرير والعتق من العبودية.  والمستعبِد الرئيسي هنا هو الموت الذي تسلط على جميع البشر، والذي أصبح السلاح في يد إبليس الذي يشتكي به أمام الله على جنس البشر بسبب خطاياهم وتعدياتهم.  فإذا سقط هذا السلاح من يد إبليس فسوف تنكسر شوكته وينعدم سلطانه على أرواح البشر التي كان يتلقفها بعد خروجها من أجسادها ليلقي بها في الهاوية والجحيم السفلي.  وقد جاء السيد المسيح إلى العالم وتمم هذا الخلاص بإبادته الموت بموته نيابة عن كل البشر​



> ولو أن المسيح هو الله:
> فهذا من باب ضعف الله , وأي عدل هذا أن ينزل الله الى الارض بعد كم قرن , ليموت على الصليب لأن الانسان الاول أخطأ.
> أين العدل أن يقبل الله على نفسه الذل , ويقبل أن يشتمه مجموعة من الرعاع الرومانيين , لأنه لا يستطيع أن يغفر الذنب.


لا يوجد أي إنسان يتحمل خطية آخر..  فما بالك بخطايا الناس جميعاً منذ بدء الخليقة وحتى اليوم..  مليارات البشر عبر كل العصور..  هل يقدر إنساناً على فداء البشرية جميعاً؟!!  لا، لذا جاء الله بنفسه للفداء متخذاً جسداً (متجسداً) ليصنع الخلاص للجميع.  فهذا هو هدف التجسد..  
"لأن الله لم يجعلنا للغضب بل لاقتناء الخلاص بربنا يسوع المسيح" (رسالة تسالونيكي الأولى 9:5)، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  فقد قال الكتاب كذلك عن السيد المسيح: "وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص.  لأن ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص" (أعمال الرسل 12:4). فهل رايت عدل ورحمة اكتر من هذا!!!!!!!​



> أين قدرة الله على مغفرة الذنب؟
> أم أن الله عندكم ليس له القدرة على مغفرة الذنوب
> 
> مثالك هذا باطل, وأرجو منك أن تتكلمي معي بمنطقية أكثر, لأن الله ليس انسان.
> ...



من المعلوم ان خطية ادم توارثت لجميع البشر لافرق بين العامة والخاصة بين الانبياء والشعب ولا تمييز بين العلماء والجهلاء اذا استوى الجميع فى ارتكاب الخطايا المتنوعة والواقع يؤيد ذلك فان العقاب الذى حل على ادم نراه قد حل على جميع نسله ايضا والدليل الاكبر على وراثة الجنس البشرى لخطية ادم هو وقوع الانبياء فى الخطايا لانه لو لم تكن خطية ادم قد سرت الى عموم نسله واصبحت طبيعتهم فاسدة وخاطئة لما كان الانبياء الذين حملوا الى الناس وحى الله يسقطون فى الخطية والاثم لانهم اولى الناس بالطهارة والقداسة ممثلين لقداسة الله الذى ارسلهم .ومن المعروف ان جزاء الخطية هو الموت فمن هنا يظهر لنا حاجة الانسان الى الغفران .

للتبسيط
اذا كان مثالى السابق فاسد فسوف اوضح لك بمثال اخر 
لنتصور ولدا حذره ابوه من عمل ما وانذره بالقصاص اذا خالف فوقع الولد فى المخالفة فاذا علم ابوه بذلك وتوقع الابن القصاص فى خوف وارتعاد واذا بالاب يبتسم فى وجهه قائلا لاتخف يا بنى لا اقاصصك كما انذرتك لانى كنت اريد تخويفك فقط . فهل لا يستخف الولد بكل اوامر ابيه فى المستقبل وهل لا يعيب الناس على هذا الوالد تصرفه ويقولون كان كان خيرا له ان يوصيه بلا انذار من ان يهدده ولا ينفذ ما هدد به او على الاقل ان يطلب الى ام الولد ان تتدخل فى الامر وتقوم شفيعة فى ابنها وتطلب ان يتوقع القصاص عليها او تتحمل هى نصف القصاص والوالد المذنب النصف الاخر كما فعل سلوقس ملك لوكرى القديمة الذى وضع قانونا وجعل قصاص من يخالفه ويتعداه قلع عينه وحدث ان ابن الملك وللى عهده الوحيد هو اول من خالف هذا القانون فصمم الملك على تنفيذ حكم القانون على وحيده فقام الشفعاء ولفتوا نظر الملك الى خطورة مصير الملك اذا قلعت عينا ولى العهد واخيرا انتهوا الى نتيجة حفظت قداسة القانون وداوم الملك فى البيت المالك وهى ان تقلع عين من عينى ولى العهد المذنب وعين من عين ابيه وبذلك حفظت كرامة القانون وقدسه الناس فى خوف شديد .
والمعلوم ان مبادىء العدل والاحتفاظ بقدسية القانون الوضعى مستمدة من الله مقدس شرائعه فاذا يكون من باب اولى ان الله يحافظ على قداسة شريعته بقصاص الخاطىء او التكفير عنه 
واذا سامح الله الخاطىء بلا قصاص ورحمة بلا كفارة ، فان الخاطىء لا يعتبر قيمة هذه الرحمة الالهية ولا يقدرها قدرها 

للتبيسط اكتر :
لنتصور مجرما ارتكب جريمة فحكمت عليه المحكمة بالاعدام الا ان الملك اطلقه حرا بلا قصاص وعفى عنه فهل يتاثر المجرم بهذا العفو الذى صدر بهذه السهولة وبدون اى اجراء اخر ؟ 
كلا فالمجرم فى هذه الحالة لا يتاثر لا قليلا ولا كثيرا لانه يرى ان اطلاقه على هذه الصورة لم يكلف الملك شيئا اكثر من كلمة اصدرها بالعفو ولذلك لا يجد فى قلبه داعيا لمحبة الملك او بالشعور بالشكر لجلالته كماانه لا يرتعد من فعل الاجرام ليس هو فقط بل وكل المجرمين .

واذا قلنا ان الله لا يمكن ان يعفو عن الخاطىء لمجرد رحمته ونقول ايضا والله لا يمكن ان ينفذ حكم القصاص فى الخاطىء لمجرد العدل . لانه اذا استوفى الله مطاليب العدل من الخاطىء بتوقيع القصاص عليه كما تهدده فتصبح الرحمة الالهية عاطلة والا فمتى تظهرهذه الرحمة ومتى تتبين محبة الله وشفقته ! الا يقال ان رحمة الله تلاشت وانه جبار ومنتقم وليست فيه رحمة ولا حنو على خلائقه ! وحاشا لله من ذلك .

واذا عاملنا الله فقط بالعدل والقسوة مجردا عن الرحمة كان اقل من خلائقه حكمة لان علم التربية دل على ان القصاص يقسى القلب ويجعل الانسان عديم الشعور ويفقده الشفقة فيستمر على اقتراف الجرم لان قلبه يكون قد تقسى لكثرة القصاص وفى هذه الحالة لا يكون لقصاصه نهاية وهذا يتنافى مع رحمة الله التى من شانها ان تدبر طريق لخلاص الخاطىء يتلاقى فيها العدل والرحمة ..
ارجو ان تكون وضحت !!!​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (24 سبتمبر 2008)

> وأي خطية هذه التي تستحق أن ينزل الله جل جلاله, خالق كل شيء العظيم المتعال الى الارض ليأخذ صورة الجسد ثم ليموت الجسد على الصليب, ويتألم
> الجسد والله (لأن الروح تتألم بتألم الجسد)من أجل ظلم ارتكبه الانسان الأول.



أن هذه الآلام بكل ما تحمله من صورة مزرية وعار وتحقير حتى موت الصليب هي أجرة الخطية التي يرتكبها البشر.  ولا يدرك شناعة الخطية وما تستحقه من عقاب إلا مَنْ يتأمَّل فيما تفعله الخطية من تدنيس للنفس والجسد وإفساد هيكل الله الذي هو جسدنا وفي جسامة إساءتها إلى جلال الله وقداسته.  لأن جميع خطايا الإنسان موجهة إلى شخص الله ذاته قبل أي كائن آخر (مزمور 4:51) 
إن آلام الصليب بكل ما فيها من عار لا تزيد في وضاعتها عن وضاعة تجسده بالنسبة لعظمة مجده.  فإن كان التجسد بركة وتكريماً وشرفاً لعالمنا هذا..  فماذا بعد أن صار الله في صورة إنسان (عبد)؟  وإن كان قد أخذ صورة العبودية لغرض خلاص البشر، فلا إعتراض على ما جاز به من ألم وعار.

 إن هذه الآلام بتنوعاتها المختلفة من أدبية ونفسية وروحية وجسدية كلها ضرورية لإيفاء العدل الإلهي حقه في قصاص الخطية من آدم وذريته.

 إنه من أجل فائق محبة الله للجنس البشري، هان عليه كل شيء من أجل إنقاذهم من أنياب إبليس، ورفع حكم الموت عنهم، وإرجاع شرف البنوة الإلهية لهم، ورَدّ ميراثهم الأبدي لهم.  وإن كان قد اقتضى الأمر أن يعمل أكثر من ذلك لعمل.


----------



## جورج مايكل (24 سبتمبر 2008)

> مثالك فاسدبسبب
> 1- أن الله يعاقب نفسه بسبب ذنب ارتكبه أحد خلقه.


لا يستطيع الانسان لن يتحمل مطالب عداة الله ولا يستطيع ان يوفى الدين 
لذلك ارتضى المسيح ان يحملها عنه  اما كلمة عقاب فلا تنطبق على المسيح فهو لم يعاقب بل حمل العقوبه فى جسده


> - ولكن القاضي لن يذهب ليقتل أحدا بدل القاتل الحقيقي, بينما في دينكم قتل الله نفسه , أو قتل الله ابنه بسبب أن أحد من خلقه ارتكب خطأ.


ماهذا الهراء الذى تقوله يااخى هل القاضى هو الذى ينفذ الاحكام ؟


> وبالنسبة للصلب يا سيد مايكل, يكفيكم أنه لا يوجد تطابق في حادثة الصلب بين الاناجيل الاربعة.
> وان اردت فاني سوف أفتح موضوع حول الصلب لكن لاحقا.


لا تناقض فى حادثة الصلب الا فى اذهانكم وتم الرد على هذه الشبهه مئات المرات ولا داعى لفتح موضوع جديد فقط ابحث فى المنتدى وستجد الردود


----------



## جورج مايكل (24 سبتمبر 2008)

عفوا حدث خطأ فى كتابة هذه الجمله


> لا يستطيع الانسان لن يتحمل مطالب عداة الله ولا يستطيع ان يوفى الدين


وتصحيحها
لا يستطيع الانسان ان يتحمل مطالب عدالة الله ولا يستطيع ان يوفى الدين


----------



## سندريلا فايز (25 سبتمبر 2008)

> وأي خطية هذه التي تستحق أن ينزل الله جل جلاله, خالق كل شيء العظيم المتعال الى الارض ليأخذ صورة الجسد ثم ليموت الجسد على الصليب, ويتألم
> الجسد والله (لأن الروح تتألم بتألم الجسد)من أجل ظلم ارتكبه الانسان الأول.




أن هذه الآلام بكل ما تحمله من صورة مزرية وعار وتحقير حتى موت الصليب هي أجرة الخطية التي يرتكبها البشر. ولا يدرك شناعة الخطية وما تستحقه من عقاب إلا مَنْ يتأمَّل فيما تفعله الخطية من تدنيس للنفس والجسد وإفساد هيكل الله الذي هو جسدنا وفي جسامة إساءتها إلى جلال الله وقداسته. لأن جميع خطايا الإنسان موجهة إلى شخص الله ذاته قبل أي كائن آخر (مزمور 4:51) 
إن آلام الصليب بكل ما فيها من عار لا تزيد في وضاعتها عن وضاعة تجسده بالنسبة لعظمة مجده. فإن كان التجسد بركة وتكريماً وشرفاً لعالمنا هذا.. فماذا بعد أن صار الله في صورة إنسان (عبد)؟ وإن كان قد أخذ صورة العبودية لغرض خلاص البشر، فلا إعتراض على ما جاز به من ألم وعار.

إن هذه الآلام بتنوعاتها المختلفة من أدبية ونفسية وروحية وجسدية كلها ضرورية لإيفاء العدل الإلهي حقه في قصاص الخطية من آدم وذريته.

إنه من أجل فائق محبة الله للجنس البشري، هان عليه كل شيء من أجل إنقاذهم من أنياب إبليس، ورفع حكم الموت عنهم، وإرجاع شرف البنوة الإلهية لهم، ورَدّ ميراثهم الأبدي لهم. وإن كان قد اقتضى الأمر أن يعمل أكثر من ذلك لعمل.​







> ألم يقل الرب في إشعيا [ 55 : 7 ] : (( لِيَتْرُكِ الشِّرِّيرُ طَرِيقَهُ وَالأَثِيمُ أَفْكَارَهُ، وَلْيَتُبْ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَرْحَمَهُ، وَلْيَرْجِعْ إِلَى إِلَهِنَا لأَنَّهُ يُكْثِرُ الْغُفْرَانَ.))




هنا نرى الدعوة للجميع ليتركوا ملذات العالم ويتذوقوا نعمة الروح القدس وأفراحه وتعاليمه، دعوة ليتوب الجميع ويرفضوا الشر، وليؤمن غير المؤمنين فيتذوقوا ثمار الخلاص من شبع وإرتواء. واضح في هذا الإصحاح نتائج الخلاص​



> ألم يقل الرب في حزقيال [ 33 : 11 ] : (( حَيٌّ أَنَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، إِنِّي لاَ أَبْتَهِجُ بِمَوْتِ الشِّرِّيرِ بَلْ بِأَنْ يَرْتَدِعَ عَنْ غِيِّهِ وَيَحْيَا. ))
> 
> ألم يقل الرب في حزقيال [ 18 : 21 ] : (( وَلَكِنْ إِنْ رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ خَطَايَاهُ كُلِّهَا الَّتِي ارْتَكَبَهَا، وَمَارَسَ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِي وَصَنَعَ مَا هُوَ عَدْلٌ وَحَقٌّ فَإِنَّهُ حَتْماً يَحْيَا، لاَ يَمُوتُ. 22وَلاَ تُذْكَرُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ آثَامِهِ الَّتِي ارْتَكَبَهَا. إِنَّمَا يَحْيَا بِبِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ.))



نجد هنا مثل شرير آخر قاله هؤلاء الأشرار الأباء أكلوا الحصرم وأسنان الأبناء ضرست = أى أن الخراب الذى نحن فيه سببه خطايا أبائنا، فما ذنبنا نحن، إذ أننا لم نخطئ مثلهم. وهذا الكلام فيه إتهام مباشر لله بأنه ظالم. ولاحظ أن الله منذ بداية السفر يقول أن هذا الشعب مستمر فى خطاياه حتى الآن (2 : 3) وهم إستندوا للآية التى تقول "أفتقد ذنوب الأباء فى الأبناء فى الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضىَ خر 20 : 5. لكنهم فى مكرهم أخذوا نصف الآية وتركوا كلمة "من مبغضىَ" أى أن ضربات الله ستكون على الأولاد إذا هم إستمروا فى شرور أبائهم، وإستمروا فى بغضهم لله. ولكن نلاحظ أن الله يؤدب الخاطئ بطريقة فردية، ولكن إذا إستمرت الخطية حتى الجيل الثالث والرابع، فهى تصبح كالوباء المنتشر، فحينئذ تكون الضربة عامة وشاملة، لذلك نسمع هنا وفى سفر أرمياء عن ضربة عامة ضد أورشليم ويهوذا ككل لأن الخطية قد تفشت فى وسط الجميع. الله من طول أناته لا يعاقب مباشرة بل يتأنى. وقد يتأنى ثلاثة أو أربع أجيال، فإذا إستمرت البغضة وإنتشرت الخطية تكون الضربة عامة. وفى هذا الإصحاح يركز الله على المسئولية الفردية لكل شخص، ولنا أمثله واضحة فى الكتاب المقدس. فأحاز كان ملكاً شريراً ولكنه أنجب ملكاً قديساً هو حزقيا، ولم يعاقب الله حزقيا بذنب أحاز أبيه، بل بارك الله حزقيا. وحزقيا القديس هذا أنجب منسى أشر ملوك إسرائيل (أى يهوذا التى أصبح يطلق عليها إسم إسرائيل بعد سبى أشور للمملكة الشمالية إسرائيل) وإبن منسى آمون كان شريراً كأبيه، ولكنه أنجب ملكاً باراً هو يوشيا الملك الصالح. وواضح هنا مسئولية كل فرد بالإستقلال عن أبيه. ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن بعض ذنوب الأباء تؤثر على الأبناء، فالأب السكير يضر أولاده. ولكن لا ننسى محاولات الله لدعوة كل إنسان للتوبة، ويكون الإنسان حراً فى أن يستجيب لعمل الروح القدس فيه ويتوب، أو ينجذب من شهوته مقلداً أبيه. والنفس التى تخطئ هى تموت = فموت الجسد هو إنفصال النفس عن الجسد، أما موت النفس فهو إنفصالها عن الله ثم هلاكها أبدياً فى جهنم بعد أن تتحد بجسدها ثانية. ها كل الأنفس هى لى = سيادة الله مطلقة على كل نفس فهو أبو الجميع، وصورته مطبوعة على كل أرواح البشر. فأكيد أن الله يريد الخير لكل نفس ولن يظلم أى أحد، فهو له نفس الأب ونفس الإبن​



> وبناء عليه لماذا لم يعفو هذا الإله عن آدم وقت ارتكابه للمعصية لينقذ ابنه من الصلب بدلاً من أن يتركه يتضرع بالصلاة والصراخ له كي يبعد عنه كأس الموت [ عبرانيين 5 : 7 ] ؟​



[FONT="Arial Black"]لماذا كان يصرخ للقادر أن يخلصه؟ ألم يكن قادرًا أن يخلص نفسه؟

جاء السيد نائبًا عنا، آدم الثاني الذي يعالج أخطاء آدم الأول، لهذا تقدم في طاعة كاملة لا ليعمل مشيئته الخاصة بل مشيئة الآب، بالرغم من كونهما يحملان مشيئة واحدة، إذ لا تعارض بينهما. لقد عمل الابن إرادة أبيه، وإن كانت لا تتعارض مع إرادته، عمل ذلك معلنًا أننا فيه نحيا سالكين بإرادته لا إرادتنا الذاتية.

هل صرخ السيد ليخلصه الآب من الموت ويقيمه؟ إذ دخل السيد في دائرة الصليب في طاعة كاملة للآب صرخ مقدمًا طلبات وتضرعات، قائلاً: "نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت"... "لتكن إرادتي بل إرادتك"... كان لابد أن يصرخ ويئن لأنه صار إنسانًا حقًا وحمل آلامًا حقيقية! إنه أعلن عن دخوله تحت الآلام دون أن يطلب القيامة، لأن القيامة ليست أمرًا خارجًا عنه، بل كما قال لمرثا: "أنا هو القيامة" (يو ١١ : ٢٥). يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لم يُصلِ للآب في أي موضع بخصوص قيامته، بل على العكس أعلن بوضوح: "انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يو ٢: ١٩)، وأيضًا: "لي سلطان أن أضع حياتي، وليس سلطان أن آخذها" (يو ١٠: ١٨). ما هذا إذن؟ لماذا صلى؟... لقد صلى من أجل الذين آمنوا به (ليقتدوا به).]

لقد قام السيد بسلطانه، لكنه في طاعة وخضوع لإرادة الآب، معلنًا الآب بذلك تقوى الابن المستحق للقيامة. هو القيامة بعينها لكنه بالحياة التقوية قبل إرادة الآب أن يقوم، لكي بتقواه وبره نحن أيضًا ننعم الحياة المقامة. [/FONT]​



> ألم يقل المسيح لتلاميذه : (( نفسى حزينة جداً حتى الموت )) [ متى 26 : 37،38] ؟
> 
> أليس المسيح هو الذي خر على وجهه( ساجداً) ومنادياً الله قائلاً (( يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّى هذه الكأس ، ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت )) متى [ 26 : 39 ] ؟




إذ جاء السيِّد بتلاميذه إلى جثسيماني، قال للتلاميذ: "اِجلسوا ههنا حتى أمضي وأصلِّي هناك، ثم أخذ بطرس وابنيّ زبدي، واِبتدأ يحزن ويكتئب" [36-37]. "جثسيماني" كلمة آراميَّة تعني "معصرة زيت". وكأن السيِّد يدخل بإرادته إلى المعصرة. ولم يكن ممكنًا للتلاميذ أن يدخلوا معه، إنّما اختار بطرس وابنيّ زبدي كشهود يرونه إلى حين، لكنهم لا يستطيعوا أن يعاينوا لحظات العصر، فقد تركهم قليلاً وسألهم أن يسهروا فلم يستطيعوا، بل ناموا. وتكرّر الأمر ثانية، فكان يسألهم أن يسهروا معه ولم يقدروا، وفي المرة الثالثة قال لهم: "ناموا الآن واستريحوا" [40]. 

بروح النبوّة رآه إشعياء النبي في جثسيماني وقد اِجتاز المعصرة الحقيقية، فقال "من ذا الآتي من آدوم بثياب حُمر... من بصرَة هذا البهي بملابسه.. المتعظِّم بكثرة قوّته؟! أنا المتكلِّم بالبرّ، العظيم للخلاص. ما بال لباسَك مُحمر، وثيابك كدائِس المِعصرة؟! قد دُستُ المِعصرة وحدي ومن الشعوب لم يكن معي أحد" (إش 63: 1-3). 

لقد اجتاز السيِّد المِعصرة وحده وهو يقول: "نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت" [38]. أمّا سِرّ حزنه فهو ليس الخوف من الآلام الجسديّة، إنّما ثقل الخطيّة التي لا يقبلها السيِّد ولا يطيقها، لكنّه من أجل هذا جاء، ونيابة عنّا خضع في طاعة للآب ليحمل موت الخطيّة فيه. إنه يصرخ: "يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، لكن ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت" [39]. وكما يقول القدّيس أغسطينوس: [إن إرادة الآب وإرادة الابن واحدة لأن لهما روح واحد، لماذا إذن قال هذا؟ لقد جاء نيابة عنّا نحن الذين رفضنا إرادة الله فخضع للصليب بسرور من أجل الطاعة للآب، وفي نفس الوقت كان يريد ذلك. هذا ما أعلنه السيِّد نفسه بقوله: "هكذا أحبَّ الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد" (يو 3: 16). وكأن البذل هنا هو من إرادة الآب المحب. وفي نفس الوقت يقول الرسول: "أحبَّني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي" (غل 2: 20)، باذلاً نفسه المملوءة حبًا.] 

v من المستحيل أن ابن الإنسان كان يقول: يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، تحت إحساس بالخوف!... فالرب يسوع لا يستعفي من ذبيحة الموت حتى تصل نعمة الخلاص للجنس البشري كله.​




> ألم يكن عرقه يتصبب مثل قطرات دم نازلة من شدة خوفه من كأس الموت حتى ان ملاكاً ظهر له من السماء ليقويه [ لوقا22 : 44 ] .




"وإذ كان في جهاد كان يصلّي بأشد لجاجة، وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض، ثم قام من الصلاة، وجاء إلى تلاميذه، فوجدهم نيامًا من الحزن فقال لهم: لماذا أنتم نيام؟ قوموا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة" [44-46]. هذا وصف يسجله لوقا البشير بلغة الطب: "كان في جهاد"، فقد دخل السيد المسيح في صراع حقيقي حتى صار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض. لقد صار هابيل الجديد الذي تتقبل الأرض دمه، لكن الأول تقبلته كثمرة حسد وحقد في قلب قايين أخيه، أما الثاني فتتقبله ثمرة حب حقيقي نحو البشرية كلها. دم هابيل يطلب النقمة من قاتله، أما دم السيد المسيح فيطلب النعمة لكل مؤمن به. 

كان المعلم يصارع بحق، وكان التلاميذ في عجز غير قادرين حتى على مقاومة النوم، لذا جاء السيد يعاتبهم ويوصيهم بالسهر مع الصلاة حتى لا يدخلوا في تجربة. 

v لقد حمل في نفسه آلامي، لكي يمنحني فرحه!

بثقة اذكر حزنه، إذ أكرز بصليبه، 

كان يلزم أن يحمل الأحزان لكي يغلب... 

لقد أراد لنا أن نتعلم كيف نغلب الموت، بالأكثر نحطم الموت القادم (الأبدي). 

لقد تألمت أيها الرب لا بآلامك، وإنما بآلامي، إذ جُرح لأجل معاصينا... 

ليس بعيدًا عن الحق أنه قد تألم من أجل مضطهديه، إذ يعرف أنهم يعانون العقوبة من أجل تدنيسهم للمقدسات. 

القديس أمبروسيوس

v كان العرق يتصبب كالدم وربنا يصلي، ممثلاً الاستشهاد الذي يحل بكل جسده، أي الكنيسة. 

القديس أغسطينوس

v فاضت قطرات العرق منه بطريقة عجيبة كقطرات دم، كما لو أنه استنزف دمه، مفرغًا ينبوع الخوف اللائق بطبيعتنا. ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 سبتمبر 2008)

+++ بعد هذه الردود الوافية ، ليس لى ما أزيده ، ولكنى أؤكد على نقطة واحدة ، وهى قول السائل :- 
 (( لو المسيح ابن الله:أي عدل هذا ان أعذب شخصا بجريمة اخر, اذا كان ادم أخطأ , فما ذنب المسيح عيسى عليه السلام.  ))
+++ فإننى أؤكد ما قاله إخوتى ، بأن النظرة التى ينظرها السائل للموضوع ، بأن شخصاً يعذب آخر على جريمة شخص ثالث ، هذه النظرة تختلف عن حقيقة الأمر .
+++ الحقيقة هى أن الله هيأ لذاته جسداً خصوصياً له ، تجسَّد فيه ، ليفدى البشرية من خلاله .
+++ فهذا الجسد ، أصبح جسده الخصوصى ، الذى يحق له أن يتصرف فيه بكامل الحرية ، مثلما نتصرف نحن فى أجسادنا ، فنبذلها من أجل إنقاذ أحبائنا من الخطر المحدق بهم ، بدون أن يعيب علينا أحد ، بل ننال التقدير على فعلنا هذا .
 +++ فإن اللاهوت --- المتحد بهذا الناسوت الذى هيأه لذاته --- لا يبذل جسداً غريباً عنه ، بل ناسوته الخصوصى الذى إتحد به ، بإتحاد معجزى كامل ، بكل ما للناسوت من إرادة وفعل وكل شيئ ( ولكن بدون إمتزاج ولا إختلاط ولا تغيير ، فإنه إتحاد معجزى ) ، فإن إرادة الناسوت قد إتحدت بإرادة اللاهوت ( إيضاً بدون إمتزاج ولا إنفصال)
++++ إذن فالإعتراض ، ينطلق من وجهة نظر بعيدة عن الواقع الفعلى .


----------



## MERIEM MOHAMED (25 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ريت يجتمعوا كل مسيح العالم ويعيدوا كتابة الانجيل ويتفقوا على كتاب واحد 
حتى نعرف عيسى ابن مريم  هو الرب ام ابن الرب ام جزء منه او روحه او.......
و بعدها دافعوا على المسيحية


----------



## جورج مايكل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

> يا ريت يجتمعوا كل مسيح العالم ويعيدوا كتابة الانجيل ويتفقوا على كتاب واحد
> حتى نعرف عيسى ابن مريم هو الرب ام ابن الرب ام جزء منه او روحه او.......
> و بعدها دافعوا على المسيحية


ياريت تجتمعوا مع بعض وتعملوا جمعيه تشتروا بها مخ صناعى يفهم مانقول فالمخ الاسلامى عاجز عن كل شئ عن فهم المعلومات الارضيه فكم وكم الحقائق الروحيه الالهيه


----------



## MERIEM MOHAMED (25 سبتمبر 2008)

المخ المسلم مش عاجز عن فهم المعلومات  الارضية والروحية 
بل انه يتنزه عن ما اشركتم بالله ونسبتم له ولد سبحانه وهو القائل في سورة مريم
و قالوا اتخد الرحمان ولدا . لقد جئتم شيئا ادا . تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه و تنشق الارض و تخر الجبال هدا . ان دعوا للرحمان ولدا . وما ينبغي للرحمان ان يتخد ولدا . ان كل من في السماوات و الارض الا اتي الرحمان عبدا . لقد احصاهم وعدهم عدا . و كلهم اتيه يوم القيامة فردا
يا جورج اتستطيع ان تخبرني عن حياة البشر بعد الموت هل عندكم في الانجيل عن يوم الحسابهل ستدخلون الجنة و المسيح هل هو في النار لان بني ادم لحد الساعة مازالوا يدنبون
و لمادا  ظهر المسيح في زمن بني اسرائيل ولم يظهر في زماننا الا ترى ان الاسلام اصبح يكدب بهدا الدين والا ترى ان هدا الزمان كثرت فيه انواع المعاصي و القتل و المحرمات 
و مادا يحل بالمجرمين من المسيح هل سيغمرهم برحمته المسيح ويسامحهم على جرائمهم 
و تقول لي يجب ان نستورد عقلا 
يجب انتم ان تبحثوا عن اله اخر يكون اكثر منطقية


----------



## سندريلا فايز (25 سبتمبر 2008)

> يا ريت يجتمعوا كل مسيح العالم ويعيدوا كتابة الانجيل ويتفقوا على كتاب واحد
> حتى نعرف عيسى ابن مريم هو الرب ام ابن الرب ام جزء منه او روحه او.......
> و بعدها دافعوا على المسيحية



ندافع عن من يا عزيزتى فاذا كان الاسد يحتاج الى من يدافع عنه . فالانجيل لا يحتاج الى من يدافع عنه . اطلقه هو يدافع عن نفسه . الانجيل لا يحتاج الى من يدافعون عنه او ينادون به فهو قوة الله للخلاص لكل من يؤمن به .

هل هناك مايستحق ان يسمى بالكتاب غيره ؟
هل تعلمين يا عزيزتى انه مضى عليه الاف من السنين وقام ضده الاف من الكفرة والملحدين والمعاندين فلا يزيده هذا الا رسوخا وانتشارا وتاثير بالعالم اجمع ولم يستطيع اى معارض الى الان والى تلك اللحظة ان يثبت ضده تهمة او تلقى الشبهة على ما جاء به ورغم الادعاءات بالتحريف لن يستطيع احد حتى الان ان ياتوا ببرهان واحد يؤيد ادعائهم ...ولا تزال خبايا الارض وكنوز الاثار تؤيد كل يوم صحة جميع ما جاء به من اخبار اذا كان لكى دراية بالعلم !!!
حاولت عواصف الزمان ان تقلبه فلا تراه الا كعمود الحق طرفه الواحد فى السماء والاخر فى اعماق الخليقة لا يستطيع احد ان يحوله الى وجهة اخرى ... فاى بحق جئتى الينا بهذا الكلام ؟؟؟
قال دينثيوس : فلتمت المسيحية  فتهلك النصرانية فليبطل التبيشر بها       
 قال ربنا يسوع المسيح :" السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامى لا يزول "
قال ديغلا الطاغية يجب ان تهدم جميع الكنائس 
قال ربنا يسوع المسيح : "على الصخرة ابنى كنيستى وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها"

وتريدنا ان ندافع عن المسيحية ؟؟؟؟؟
لنتامل سويا الاحصائية التالية التى توضح بجلاء عدد المسيحين فى العالم فى الجيل الاول حتى الان ...ولنرى كيف ينتشر دين المسيح وتننتشر كلمته فى كل المسكونة برغم التزام المسيحى بزوجة واحدة وما لاقاه وما يلاقيه من اضطهادات كما ان البعض بتولا .

واليك الاحصائية :
التعداد بالجيل الاول 5000 
الثانى 20.000
الثالث 5.000.000
الرابع 10.000.000
الخامس 15.000.000
السادس 20.000.000
السابع 24.000.000
الثامن 30.000.0000
ومازاااااااااااااااااال  ويقال ان العدد الان اكثر من 1000.000.000 بكثير جدا 
فى بحق وباى دليل تقولين هذا الكلام وكيف تجراين ان تقفى امامه ؟!!!
عجباااااااااا !!!!عندما اقرا كلام مثل كلامك هذا او من مثل القبيل الذين ينتقدون الكتاب المقدس تذكرت الاسطورة التى تقول ان قوما من ساكنى الجزر النائية اقلقهم عملاق ضخم يظهر على شواطئهم ويوقعهم فى رعب شديد ويوما ما فكروا فى القضاء عليه وانتهوا بتفكيرهم الى طريقة لايقاعه فى شباكهم وبالفعل ظفروا منه وقضوا عليه وامعانا فى الانتقام منه مثلوا بجثته وراحو يقطعونها اربا ثم القوها فى البحر لتكون المفاجاة : 
فمبجرد القاء جسده الممزق الماء فى الماء تحولت كل قطعة الى وحش كامل فههدتهم بمئات الوحوش التى جعلت حياتهم جميعا .
ولكنننننننننن هناك فرق هام وهو ان :
الكتاب المقدس يهدى البشر الى الحق والحب والسلام ويحمى من الضلال ويقود الى الحياة الابدية . فلنطلب من الله ان يهديكى بالحق والحب والسلام ويحميكى من الضلال ويقودك الى الحياة الابدية ...ربنا معاكى​


----------



## موسى المصرى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

يعنى الاخت الفاضله سندريلا انتى لو بتعمدى على الاحصائيه دى فى دينك طب ايه رايك فى الشيوعين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعتقد ان هيا حاجه تكسف
اقولك بقه حقيقه من الاخر قالها كتابنا العزيز
<وما اكثر الناس ولو حرصت بمومنين> اعتقد ان الايه انهت النقطه دى
[/size
] ياريت تراجعى المثل اللى كتبتيه تانى لانى لو علقت عليه تقولى انى مسلم وده مجرد مثل وهتقولى ان دى عقول المسلمين ولا تعليق
انا بجد مش قاصد السخريه بس انا قولت اكتر من مرة انى جاى هنا اتعلم منكم وانا مش شايف فى ده عيب
ارجوا انك تتقبلينى يا سندريلا بصدر رحب كما عهدت من الاخ الحبيب مور نتسواخوة كتير ويكون بنا انا وانت على الاقل اسلوب حوار راقى
وشكرا سندريلا


----------



## سندريلا فايز (25 سبتمبر 2008)

> يعنى الاخت الفاضله سندريلا انتى لو بتعمدى على الاحصائيه دى فى دينك طب ايه رايك فى الشيوعين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اعتقد ان هيا حاجه تكسف



هل قرات الاقتباس جيدا حتى تعرف لماذا كان الدافع لذكر الاحصائية انها غنية عن التعريف ولكنها تبدو قد سهت عن عزيزتى فاردت ان اضعها امامها فليس هناك كتاب مثله انه يستحق لقب الفريد عن جدارة​:





> <وما اكثر الناس ولو حرصت بمومنين> اعتقد ان الايه انهت النقطه دى


ولكنى اتفق معك فى هذه النقطة لا اعارضك فى هذا فمعك كل الحق​


> ياريت تراجعى المثل اللى كتبتيه تانى لانى لو علقت عليه تقولى انى مسلم وده مجرد مثل وهتقولى ان دى عقول المسلمين ولا تعليق


[/quote]...تاكد مش هقولك عقول مسلمين لانى اتقبل الراى الاخر اطرح ما تريد ان تقوله ونتناقش الاراء فانت هنا من اجل الحوار ولك الحق فى ان تعارض ولكن ليست المعارضة السلبية ولكن بالمنطق والعقل ونحن نتقبل بالمحبة المسيحية​


> انا بجد مش قاصد السخريه بس انا قولت اكتر من مرة انى جاى هنا اتعلم منكم وانا مش شايف فى ده عيب
> ارجوا انك تتقبلينى يا سندريلا بصدر رحب كما عهدت من الاخ الحبيب مور نتسواخوة كتير ويكون بنا انا وانت على الاقل اسلوب حوار راقى
> وشكرا سندريلا


اننا لا نمانع حركة النقد لكتبنا المقدسة ولسنا من انصار مصادرة حرية الفكر وابدا الراى ولكننا ضد حرية العبث والهدم التى لا تقف على اسس راسخة من مفاهيم النقد العلمى الهااااااااادف 
لذلك فاننا يا استاذى نلتقى معا على هذه الشاشة لكى نناقش ونرد بنعمة المسيح وارشاده وبالمحبة طالبين من الرب الارشاد والمعونة حتى تكون هذه  الشاشة وسيلة مباركة لمجد اسمه وخلاص ابنائه ونمو الكنيسة .......وله المجد الدائم ....ربنا معاك​


----------



## موسى المصرى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

انا متشكر جدا استاذة سندريلا على هذا الرد واتمى ان تظل بيننا اساليب نقاشات محترمه لكن كان ليا رجاء من المشرين والادارة لو تسمحى توصليه لهم لو كان بامكانك هكون شاكر جدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارى هنا كلام مثل>  انتم يايها المسلمون تعبدون كم الها> واعتقد ان كل مسيحى يعرف كم الها نعبد 
 ان اول شيى لدخول الاسلام ان تغتسل وتشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله
ان دعوى النبى طوال حياته كانت لتوحيد الله وترك عبادة الاوثان
فالحقيقه انا مش عارف اين الشبه مع الادله الكثيرة جدا التى تدل على ان المسلمين الههم واحد
ام انها شبه وخلاص سندريلا انا بعتقد ان لو شبهتى ضعيفه فهذا امر ضدى ويضعفى فى قضيتى الست معى فى هذا
رجاء ياسندريلا تحاولى توضحى ولو ليا ليه وضع اشياء انتى وكل ةمسيحى بل وكل انسان فى العالم يعرف حقيقتها
انا مستنى منك الرد عليا استاذة سندريلا واشكرك جدا على اسلوبك الجميل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة مريم محمد
+++ التفكير بأن الله ينجب ويلد ، لا يقول به ولا المعتوهين ، هو كلام فاسد فاسق ولا يصح مجرد النطق به ، فمن ذا الذى قال بأن الله يتزوج ويخلف؟؟؟ هل الله ذكراً ؟؟؟ وهل له أعضاء ذكورة !!!!! مــَن ذا الفاسق الذى قال بذلك !!!!!!
++++ والقاعدة القانونية تقول : " على المدَّعى البيان " ، فالإثبات على سيادتك أنت ، فإن وجدتنا ،فى إنجيلنا ، أو فى كتبنا ، فى أى عصر ، قلنا بأن الله ذكر وأنه يتزوج ، وأنه خلَّف المسيح بالتزاوج ، إن إستطعتى إثبات ذلك ، يكون لكِ الحق فيما قلتيه ، وإلاَّ ، فإعلمى أنكِ ترددين كلاماً فاسقاً ، بدون برهان ودليل ، وذلك قمّة التجنّى والإفتراء .


----------



## fredyyy (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخت الفاضلة مريم محمد
> +++ التفكير بأن الله ينجب ويلد ، لا يقول به ولا المعتوهين ، هو كلام فاسد فاسق ولا يصح مجرد النطق به ، فمن ذا الذى قال بأن الله يتزوج ويخلف؟؟؟ هل الله ذكراً ؟؟؟ وهل له أعضاء ذكورة !!!!! مــَن ذا الفاسق الذى قال ذلك !!!!!!
> ++++ والقاعدة القانونية تقول : " على المدَّعى البيان " ، فالإثبات على سيادتك أنت ، فإن وجدتنا ،فى إنجيلنا ، أو فى كتبنا ، فى أى عصر ، قلنا بأن الله ذكر وأنه يتزوج ، وأنه خلَّف المسيح بالتزاوج ، إن إستطعتى إثبات ذلك ، يكون لكِ الحق فيما قلتيه ، وإلاَّ ، *فإعلمى أنكِ ترددين كلاماً فاسقاً* ، بدون برهان ودليل ، وذلك قمّة التجنّى والإفتراء .


 

*شكراً أخي / مكرم زكى شنوده*

*على هذا التحليل الرائع*

*الرب معك*


----------



## milad hanna (29 سبتمبر 2008)

يارب اظهر ذاتك لكل من يحبك---- وافتح القلوب والعقول لمعرفة الحق


----------



## MERIEM MOHAMED (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوتي الافاضل ان اكبر نقطة اختلاف بين المسلمين والمسحيين هي حقيقة الله 
فنحن نؤمن بالله وحده لا شريك له لا زوجة ولا ولد و لا اب ولا ام ولا اخ ولا ....
و نحن كلنا عبيده خلقنا من طين وو ابتلانا بالخير والشر ليرى اعمالنا وقد بعث في كل امة رسول يوحي اليه بان يندر قومه لعبادة الله وحده
و محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو خاتم الانبياء و قد بعثه الله لجميع من في الارض سواء من الجن او الانس 
فلست ادري لمادا هده العدوانيه ضد المسلمين 
ان الاسلام برا السيدة مريم العدراء من البهتان العظيم 
خلق الله سيدنا عيسى كما خلق سيدنا ادم اول مرة و كما سيعيد خلقنا يوم القيامة 
اسالكم بحق الله في جمل مبسطة من هو الله عند المسيح و لا تقولوا لي ارجعي للاجوبةالسابقة لانني لم اقتنع بالثالوث و اريد حوارا بدون خدش اي منا للشخص الاخر وان وجدنا انفسنا لا نستطيع الحوار فالنتوقف


----------



## fredyyy (30 سبتمبر 2008)

meriem mohamed قال:


> .....  من هو الله عند المسيح ....


 

*المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*

*وفي المسيح رأينا الله الذي لم يكن ممكناً أن نراه*

*وعرفنا الله المُحب وليس المنتقم والذي يريد أن يُعطي حياه لكل من يُؤمن بفداء المسيح*


----------



## سندريلا فايز (30 سبتمبر 2008)

​سلام ونعمة


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخوتي الافاضل ان اكبر نقطة اختلاف بين المسلمين والمسحيين هي حقيقة الله ​



*من سيطلب الله بإيمان سيُظهِر الله له ذاته*.. من يبحث عن الله لا يمكن أن يتركه الله.. 
من سيطلب الله من هذا المنطلق فذاك هو الذي سيعرف الله..



> فنحن نؤمن بالله وحده لا شريك له لا زوجة ولا ولد و لا اب ولا ام ولا اخ ولا ....


​ 
*نحن المسيحيين نؤمن **بإله واحد** لا شريك له. ونعبد إلهاً واحداً.*
*ولكن هذا الاله الواحد ليس اعجميا *مجرداً من العقل والنطق،
ولا الها ميتا بدون روح الذى هو تيار الحياة 
إ*ذاً الله إله واحد ثالوث*. *واحد في ذاته، ثالوث في خصائص كيانه؛ الوجود والنطق والحياة. *
الوجود بالذات والنطق بالكلمة والحياة بالروح.
والذات هي ذات الله والكلمة هو كلمة الله والروح القدس ينبثق من ذاته القدسية لذلك يسمى روح القدس. وهي جواهر أساسية بدونها لا يتقوم كيان الذات الإلهية.



> و نحن كلنا عبيده خلقنا من طين وو ابتلانا بالخير والشر ليرى اعمالنا وقد بعث في كل امة رسول يوحي اليه بان يندر قومه لعبادة الله وحده


​ 
نحن نؤمن أن *كل البشر هم خليقة الله *كما يقول الكتاب
"للرب الأرض وملؤها، المسكونة وكل الساكنين فيها" (مزمور 1:2).​ 
وقد رتبهم الله أمماً وشعوباً وقبائل وألسنة، وأرسل لهم الحق على ألسنة أنبيائه *إلى أن نزل عليهم متجسداً *متأنساً، وأظهر لهم ذاته بأقواله وتعاليمه وأعماله الإلهية التي أيدت صدق ما قاله وما علَّم به. وهناك مَنْ قَبِلَه وهناك من رفضه، وهناك من سمع الكرازة وهناك مَنْ لم يسمع. لذلك إذا وُجد ملايين من البشر من أصحاب الديانات الأخرى لم يؤمنوا به فلهم ظروفهم التي بسببها لم ينالوا نعمة الإيمان به. وهو وحده الذي له القدرة والسلطان على تقدير هذه الظروف والحكم فيها ​



> و محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو خاتم الانبياء و قد بعثه الله لجميع من في الارض سواء من الجن او الانس





> فلست ادري لمادا هده العدوانيه ضد المسلمين​


 


إيماننا أن المسيح هو الله، وقد جاء إلى الأرض لهدف محدد وأتمّ عمله، ولا يمكن أن يكون عمل الله ناقصاً -حاشا! لذا فما حاجتنا بعد إلى دين جديد يدعو إلى شيء آخر؟!



> ان الاسلام برا السيدة مريم العدراء من البهتان العظيم
> خلق الله سيدنا عيسى كما خلق سيدنا ادم اول مرة و كما سيعيد خلقنا يوم القيامة ​



- آدم ليس له علاقة على الإطلاق بالولادة. لقد خُلِقَ من طين الأرض، من "أديم" الأرض، ولذلك سُمِّيَ "آدم". أدم مخلوق من التراب.
أما السيد المسيح فقد وُلِدَ بطريقة معجزية فريدة لم يولَد بها أحدٌ من قبله ولا بعده. وفي هذا يتفق المسيحية و القرآن!​ 
ولا نستطيع أن نقارن بين أدم الإنسان المخلوق وبين السيد المسيح غير المخلوق. "والذي به كان كل شيء، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (إنجيل يوحنا 1: 7).
وفي ملء الزمان، وُلِدَ من السيدة العذراء مريم (ميلاد زمني) بطريقة مُعجزية فريدة.. وهذه الولادة لا شبيه لها، ولا مثال لها، وهي فريدة في حد ذاتها، تُثبِت أن صاحِبها خارج دائرة البشر.​


> اسالكم بحق الله في جمل مبسطة من هو الله عند المسيح و لا تقولوا لي ارجعي للاجوبةالسابقة لانني لم اقتنع بالثالوث و اريد حوارا بدون خدش اي منا للشخص الاخر وان وجدنا انفسنا لا نستطيع الحوار فالنتوقف ​




*إن كان **المسيح** هو كلمة الله، فهو بالضرورة يحمل*
*صفات الله لأن المشابهة قائمة بين الله وكلمته. فإن*
*كان النور الصادر من الشمس يحمل صفات الشمس،*
*والكلمة المولودة من العقل تحمل صفات العقل.*
*فهكذا كلمة الله يحمل صفات الله لأنه مولود منه*
*وأصلاً قائم فيه. فإن كان **الله** جوهره روحي بعيد*
*عن المادة وغير محدود وموجود في كل مكان وأزلي*
*وأبدي.*​​​​​​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف شكر أخى الحبيب / fredyyy 
+++ ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك وخدمتك لمجد إسمه القدوس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة /مريم محمد
++++ سيادتك تقولين : "  ابتلانا بالخير والشر ليرى اعمالنا " ، فماذا تقصدين سيادتك من هذا الكلام ؟؟ هل تقصدين أنه يبتلينا بالشر بمعنى المصائب كالأمراض والزلازل ، أم تقصدين أنه يبتلينا بالشر بمعنى الفجور والفسق ؟؟
++++ وسيادتك تقولين " ان الاسلام برا السيدة مريم العدراء من البهتان العظيم   " ، فأى بهتان هذا ؟؟ وهل إتهم أحدٌ ، السيدة العذراء ، بأى إتهام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إنه كلام غريب !!! فلو كان اليهود ظنوا السوء فى السيدة العذراء ، لرجموها فوراً ، فليس فى الأمر إحتمال للتلسن بالأقوال ، بل عندهم الرجم فوراً ؟
++++ والإنجيل المقدس يعلمنا الحقيقة ، بأن الله أرسل ملاكاً إلى يوسف -- خطيب العذراء -- وأعلمه بأن الذى حُبل به فيها ، هو بمعجزة إلهية .
++++ وهذه الحقيقة لم يعلم بها أحد نهائياً --- إلاَّ الذين أعلن الله لهم --- لا اليهود ولا غيرهم ، ولم يـُعلن هذا الأمر إلاَّ بعد معجزة القيامة .
++++ فرجاء التدقيق فى الكلام ، قبل إطلاقه هكذا .


----------



## MERIEM MOHAMED (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اختي الفاضلة لنفترض ان كل ما قلتيه صحيح لا انك لم تجيبي عن سؤالي 
من هو الله 
هل المسيح هو الله او كلمة الله او ابن الله
و هل الله عند المسيحية يموت و يصلب ويهان من قبل عبيده
و ما هي مهمة المسيح و نحن نرى ما يحدث في العالم من حروب و زلازل ومجاعات 
 لا تقولي لي انه عقاب لانكم تقولون ان المسيح خلصكم من خطاياكم
بالمناسبة سؤال يحيرني 
كيف و لد المسيح من اين خرج ارجوكي لا تقولي ولد كما يولد سائر البشر اي من موقع نجاسة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 أكتوبر 2008)

> من هو الله


 
الله هو المسيح ملك الملوك وسيد الاسياد خالق الكل مخلص الجميع



> هل المسيح هو الله او كلمة الله او ابن الله


المسيح هو الله المتجسد
لما اجي اقلك انت ابن مصر هل مصر اتجوزة العراق خلفوك لا طبعا

ابن الله = الله
ابن الستين=عمرة ستين

ولتتوسع اكثر اقرا هذا الكتاب

*هل المسيح هو الله؟ أم ابن الله؟ أم هو بشر**؟*



> و هل الله عند المسيحية يموت و يصلب ويهان من قبل عبيده


[FONT=فهة]إذا كان المسيح إلها فكيف تألم ومات ؟ [/FONT]
[FONT=فهة]





> [FONT=فهة]و ما هي مهمة المسيح و نحن نرى ما يحدث في العالم من حروب و زلازل ومجاعات
> لا تقولي لي انه عقاب لانكم تقولون ان المسيح خلصكم من خطاياكم
> بالمناسبة سؤال يحيرني
> [/FONT]


[/FONT]
[FONT=فهة]إذا كان المسيح إلها فكيف حبل به وولد ؟ " التجسد الإلهي "[/FONT]
[FONT=فهة]حتمية الفداء للقمص زكريا بطرس
http://www.summersidecommunity.net/arabic/ch.books1/zak4.htm[/FONT]
[FONT=فهة][/FONT] 
[FONT=فهة]





> [FONT=فهة]كيف و لد المسيح من اين خرج ارجوكي لا تقولي ولد كما يولد سائر البشر اي من موقع نجاسة[/FONT]


 
المسيح ولد من عذراء يا حبيبي
وُلد المسيح من مريم العذراء
يقول الرسول متى: ”قبل أن يجتمعا وُجدت حبلى من الروح القدس“. الأمر الذي أثار الشكوك عند يوسف وجعله يفكر بالتخلي عنها بصورة سرية. ولكن ظهور الملاك له حال دون ذلك. وبالمقارنة مع أقوال الأنبياء نفهم أن مريم حملت المسيح في أحشائها وهي عذراء. يقول إشعياء: ”ها العذراء تحبل“، ويقول إرمياء أن ”الرب صنع شيئاً حديثاً في الأرض: أنثى تحيط برجل“، أي تحيط به في أحشائها. فالشيء الحديث في الأرض هو الحبل العذراوي وإلا لما كان هناك شيء حديث. وكون المسيح مولوداً من عذراء يشير إلى أمرين هامين:
*الأمر الأول *هو أن المسيح كان معصوماً من الخطية. فلو أنه وُلد من أب وأم لما كان بلا خطية. ولأنه بلا خطية، وذلك بشهادة الرسل والأنبياء، استطاع أن يكون مخلصاً للخطاة.
[/FONT]


----------



## MERIEM MOHAMED (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل انت لم تجبني على اي سؤال بل ربطتني بمواقع ان اردت ان ادخلها لدخلتها وقراتها ولم اسالكم
انا هنا احاورك انت لا احاور الكتب
و لقولك اننا نعبد اكثر من اله فمن اين لك بهده المعلومة التي سمعتها الان منك
هل تفهم معنى لا اله الا الله اتفهم قول الله تعالى
و لا تدع مع الله الاها اخر لا الاه الا هو كل شيء هالك الا وجهه له الحكم و اليه ترجعون
و قال تعالى 
و قال الله لا تخدوا الاهين اثنين انما هو الاه واحد فاء ياي فارهبون
اخي الفاضل نحن المسلمون نتفكر في خلق الله وقدرته و سلطانه و نتدبر اياياته في خلق السماوات والارض ولا نسال كيف الله و من يكون 
لان عقولنا الصغيرة لحد الان لم تفهم كيف يسير الكون واين امتداده وهل له حدود ام لا 
لم تفهم كيف تخرج الروح من الروح اي الجنين من رحم امه و لا كيف تكون النطفة رجل او امراة
فكيف بالدي خلق كل هدا
اسالك سؤال واريدك ان تجيبني عليه
هل يوجد شيء يعجز قدرة الله
ادا كان جوابك لا 
فلمادا لاتؤمنون بان الله خلق المسيح عيسى ابن مريم بكلمة منه و انه عبد من عباده ياكل ويشرب ويموت
لمادا عقولكم لم تعرف حقيقة الله فجعلتموها في جسد انسان يخطئ ويصيب
و ان كان المسيح الاها كما تقول فاحكي لي عن طفولته كيف كانت 
يجب ان يكون يفرق بين الخطا و الصواب ام ان امه علمته و ربته كما يربى الاطفال
بالله عليكم انا لا اطلب منكم ان تخلوا عن دينكم فكل انسان مسؤول على ما يعتقد 
لكن اعرفوا حقيقة الله وقدرته و عفوه وصفحه فكروا في خلق السماوات والارض في الحشرات والطيور في كل ما خلق الله 
و لا تفكروا في دات الله فتضلوا عن الطريق الحق


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 أكتوبر 2008)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
سلام رب المجد لمن يحب السلام


> اخي الفاضل انت لم تجبني على اي سؤال بل ربطتني بمواقع ان اردت ان ادخلها لدخلتها وقراتها ولم اسالكم
> انا هنا احاورك انت لا احاور الكتب


 
مهو كل سؤال موجود ومكرر الفين مرة اقرا الروابط ولا تقل كمحمد مانا بقرافلن ياتيك جبريل ويضربك لكي تقرا



> و لقولك اننا نعبد اكثر من اله فمن اين لك بهده المعلومة التي سمعتها الان منك
> هل تفهم معنى لا اله الا الله اتفهم قول الله تعالى
> و لا تدع مع الله الاها اخر لا الاه الا هو كل شيء هالك الا وجهه له الحكم و اليه ترجعون
> و قال تعالى
> و قال الله لا تخدوا الاهين اثنين انما هو الاه واحد فاء ياي فارهبون


نعم تعبد اكثر من اله 
فلم يجرا احد علي الرد علي اية من كلمتين احسن الخالقين  هنا مسيحيات فقط لو عاوز نفتح اسلاميات روح المنتدي الاسلامي


> لم تفهم كيف تخرج الروح من الروح اي الجنين من رحم امه و لا كيف تكون النطفة رجل او امراة
> فكيف بالدي خلق كل هدا
> اسالك سؤال واريدك ان تجيبني عليه



[FONT=فهة]إذا كان المسيح إلها فكيف حبل به وولد ؟ " التجسد الإلهي "[/FONT]
[FONT=فهة]حتمية الفداء للقمص زكريا بطرس
http://www.summersidecommunity.net/arabic/ch.books1/zak4.htm[/FONT]


> هل يوجد شيء يعجز قدرة الله
> ادا كان جوابك لا
> فلمادا لاتؤمنون بان الله خلق المسيح عيسى ابن مريم بكلمة منه و انه عبد من عباده ياكل ويشرب ويموت


 
مين عيسي ابن مريم احنا الهنا المسيح وهوووووووووووووو الله منعرفش عيسي الي الهك نفخ في فرج امة دة منعرفوش

إذا كان المسيح إلها فكيف تألم ومات ؟ 

حتمية الفداء للقمص زكريا بطرس
http://www.summersidecommunity.net/arabic/ch.books1/zak4.htm



> لمادا عقولكم لم تعرف حقيقة الله فجعلتموها في جسد انسان يخطئ ويصيب


 
اقدر عدم معرفتك بالمسيح من خلا ل الانجيل فالمسيح بدون خطية بنقول شبهتنا في كل شئ ما خلا الخطيئة وحدها 


> بالله عليكم انا لا اطلب منكم ان تخلوا عن دينكم فكل انسان مسؤول على ما يعتقد
> لكن اعرفوا حقيقة الله وقدرته و عفوه وصفحه فكروا في خلق السماوات والارض في الحشرات والطيور في كل ما خلق الله
> و لا تفكروا في دات الله فتضلوا عن الطريق الحق


لما تقرا الانجيل ابقي اتكلم المسيح هو الله المتجسد صعبة دية واي طريق  حقيقي شئ مضحك اسلامك طريق حقيقي بطل شغل التقية الاسلامية


----------



## سندريلا فايز (4 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة​


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]اختي الفاضلة لنفترض ان كل ما قلتيه صحيح لا انك لم تجيبي عن سؤالي[/FONT]​


اهلا بك عزيزتى وبكل افتراضتك وتخميناتك لن نسلب منك هذا الحق
فهو حقك ان تضعى كل الافتراضات فى ذهنك ولكن ليس من حقك ان تكذبينا او تكذبى عقائدنا  ونحن هنا لكى نجيبك بالمحبة المسيحية التى تعلمنا اياها​


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]من هو الله[/FONT]​


بالرغم من ان السؤال من ثلاث كلمات فقط فالاجابة لا تحصى لها الى ما لا نهاية ولو تحدثنا عن الله فهذا لا يسعنا من وقت حتى نتحدث عنه
*******الله هو ملك الملوك ورب الارباب** ******
********الله هو واهب الحياة** *****
*******الله هو الديان العادل*******
********الله هو خالق الكون** *****
********الله هو نور العالم ******
ارجو ان اكون بهذه الكلمات البسيطة التى لا توفيها حقه كاملا ان اكون وصلت لكى الفكرة​ 
هل تنطبق هذه الالقاب على السيد المسيح؟؟
نعممممممممممممممم​ 

*1_**ملك الملوك ورب الارباب*​
راى يوحنا الرب يسوع "وله على ثوبه وعلى فخده اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الارباب "(رؤ16:19
)
قال الرب يسوع عن مجيئه الثانى "ومتى جاء الانسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه يجلس على كرسى مجده ..ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه ...فيجيب الملك ويقول لهم .."(مت 40،34،31:25​
​
)


*2_واهب الحياة*
"انا هو القيامة والحياة من امن بى ولو مات فسيحيا "(يو 25:11)
"لانه كما ان الاب يقيم الاموات ويحيى كذلك الابن ايضا يحيى من يشاء "(يو21:5)​ 
3_الديان العالدل
" لان الاب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن "​ 

" واعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان "(يو27:5)​

4_خالق الكون 
"لكن لنا ..رب واحد يسوع المسيح الذى به جميع الاشياء ونحن به "(1كو 6:8)
"الذى به ايضا عمل العالمين "(عب10:1)​ 
5_نور العالم 
"من يتبعنى لا يمشى فى الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة "(يو12:8)
"ابطل الموت وانار الحياة "(2تى10:1)
"استيقظ ايها النائم وقم من الاموات فيضىء لك المسيح "(اف 14:5)​


> هل المسيح هو الله او كلمة الله او ابن الله​



1_المسيح هو الله 
اظن النقطة دى هى نفسة النقطة السابقة واظنت انها وضحت
2_ كلمة الله 
كما سبق ووضحنا ان ايماننا بالله هو انه واحد لا شريك له خارجاً عن ذاته، ونؤمن أنه خالقنا وخالق كل الأشياء بكلمته المولود منه منذ البدء والقائم فيه منذ الأزل. *وولادة كلمته منه لا تجعله إلهاً ثانياً *لأنها لم تفصِله عنه، لأنها *ولادة روحية *متصلة بدون إنفصال *كولادة النور من مصدر النور *وكولادة الكلمة من العقل. كذلك لما أرسل الله كلمته متجسداً لفداء العالم 
لم ينفصل عنه مثلما يرسل كلمته فتعمل عملها خارج العقل وهي قائمة في ودون أن تنفصل عنه، وكما يخرج النور من مصدره ويملأ كل مكان ولا ينفصل عن مصدره. هكذا كلمة الله يخرج من العقل الإلهي لكي يعمل عمله حسب إرادة الله دون أن ينفصل عنه الله لا بالولادة الأزلية ولا بالتجسد. لذلك *فالله وكلمته هما ذات واحدة وإله واحد وليسا اثنين، والوحدة قائمة بينهما*. كما أن العقل الإنساني وكلمته هما واحد.​وكل ما في الأمر أن الله غير المنظور يصبح منظوراً في كلمته المتجسدة كما أن العقل غير المنظور يصبح منظوراً في كلمته المتجسدة نُطقاً يُسمَع، أو كتابة تُقرأ، أو فِعلاً يُحَس وينُظَر. إذاً نحن نؤمن بإله واحد ناطق بكلمته صانع به الوجود وكل الخليقة.
3_ابن الله 
بما ان المسيح اصلا هو كلمة الله المولود من الله منذ الازل وقبل خلق العالمين 
وحيث أن كل مولود هو إبن لِمَنْ ولده، فيكون المسيح هو إبن الله. لذلك كل من يؤمن أن المسيح كلمة الله فبالضرورة يؤمن أنه ابن الله ​وبنوة المسيح لله هذه إنما هي*بنوة فريدة *من نوعها ولا تضاهيها أو تناظرها بنوة أخرى في الوجود. لذلك يسمى المسيح كلمة الله "*الإبن الوحيد الجنس*" ولا أحد من البشر يملك أن يدَّعي لنفسه ما هو للمسيح في أزليته وبنوّته لله. لأن جميع البشر حادثون في الزمن لأنهم مخلوقون من أب وأم بشريين، ولا تنطبق على أحد منهم صفة البنوة لله أو صفة الأزلية أو أنه موجود قبل الخلق. وإن صار ادعاء بوجود مثل هذا الإنسان لصار المؤمنون يؤلِّهونه، ومن ثم يصيرون مشركون بالله.



> و هل الله عند المسيحية يموت و يصلب ويهان من قبل عبيده​





هذا السؤال يساله كثيرون ويتعجبون ولا يصدقون واحيانا يستهزئون قائلين " هل تجسد الله ؟" كيف ولماذا وما هى الضرورة ؟
الله سبحانه وتعالى يصير انسانا مثلنا ؟! ياكل ويشرب ويجوع ويعطش ويحزن ويفرح الى اخره..........حاشاااااااااا لله ، لقد علا الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا ...​ 
ونحن لا نجيب عليهم بل نترك لهم الاجابة بان يسالوا انفسهم هذا السؤال :
" اذا اراد الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يصير انسانا فهل يستطيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟"
الاجابة من الكل وبلا اى استثناء او اى اعتراض ستكون وبالاجماع " نعممم " يستطيع فهو القادر على كل شىء يصنع ما يريد وبالكيفية التى يريدها نعم يقدر ولا يعسر عليه امر .
لكنه قدوس عال وكبير ساكن فوق السموات ونحن الطير المزدرى وغير الموجود ولا يليق بجلاله الوجود وسطنا !
نهم هذا ردنا جميعا هذا ردنا كبشر فتقديرنا لجلاله ومحبته لشخصه يدفعنا ان نقول هذا واكثر ....
فهذا هو الله الذى نعرفه الذى يحبنا الذى نعرفه ولا نعرف غيره ولا نريد سواه ....هذا هو الله محبة الذى نعرفه القادر على كل شىء ليس بالكلام بل بالفعل هذا هو الهنا ....



> و ما هي مهمة المسيح و نحن نرى ما يحدث في العالم من حروب و زلازل ومجاعات


​​



> لا تقولي لي انه عقاب لانكم تقولون ان المسيح خلصكم من خطاياكم​


 

*اليهوديه Judaism والمسيحيه Christianity والاسلام Islam يؤمنون بأن الله خلق الأنسان على أحسن تقويم دون عيب أو شر، وكان مقامه في جنة، وكان على علاقة طيبة بالله، وأن الشر دخل إلى الإنسان بغواية ابليس *
*فتغيرت حياته بالكامل كما تغيرت علاقته بالله. وهذه كانت شهوة أبليس إذ أنه عندما رأى الصورة الكاملة التي خُلِقَ عليها الانسان ومجد علاقته مع الله*
*أما نتائج السقوط فكانت انفصال الإنسان عن الله، طرده من الفردوس Paradise، عبوديته لإبليس، وقوعه تحت سلطان الخطية، خضوعه لحكم الموت الابدى *
*هذه الصورة المحزنة التي وصل إليها الإنسان بسبب إنفصاله عن الله، وعبوديته لابليس والخطية والهاوية والموت الأبدي، تشير بقوة إلى مدى إحتياجه لمن ينقذه ويخلصه منها ويُرجِع إليه صورته الأولى، وهذا ما نطلق عليه حاجة الانسان للخلاص الذى يبدو غير مفهوم للبعض كما هو واضح من كلامك *
*والخلاص هنا يعني التحرير والعتق من العبودية. والمستعبِد الرئيسي هنا هو الموت الذي تسلط على جميع البشر، والذي أصبح السلاح في يد إبليس الذي يشتكي به أمام الله على جنس البشر بسبب خطاياهم وتعدياتهم. فإذا سقط هذا السلاح من يد إبليس فسوف تنكسر شوكته وينعدم سلطانه على أرواح البشر التي كان يتلقفها بعد خروجها من أجسادها ليلقي بها في الهاوية والجحيم السفلي.وقد جاء السيد المسيح وتمم الخلاص بابادته الموت بموته نيابة عن كل البشر.*​



> بالمناسبة سؤال يحيرني
> كيف و لد المسيح من اين خرج ارجوكي لا تقولي ولد كما يولد سائر البشر اي من موقع نجاسة ​


الله يكون في بطن تسعه شهور ويخرج ضعيف يشرب الحلب ويتغذا ويكبر ويكبر
ان فكرة وجود الله فى بطن العذراء وسط الدماء شىء لا يريح البعض ​

ونحن نقول لهم . ان بطن القديسة العذراء والدم وما تقولون عنه انه نجاسة ما هو الا جزء واجزاء من عناصر الطبيعة لان كل ما يتركب منه موجود فى الطبيعة ومن الطبيعة لذلك قيل عن الانسان انه العالم الصغير
فاذا كنت ترى استحالة حلول الله فى الانسان لكونه مركبا من عناصر الطبيعة فاذن انت تقول باستحالة وجود الله فى الطبيعة ويكون العالم خاليا من وجود الله
واذا قلت ان الله موجود فى الطبيعة تحيا به وتتحرك فيكون اعتراضك قد سقط وان حلوله فى الطبيعة وفى كل مكان وفى بطن مريم العذراء معقول ومقبول وسلم به لان الانسان من الطبيعة والطبيعة فى تركيب الانسان وهل لا تعتقد ...ونعتقد ان الله موجود فى كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان واذا كنت تعتقد بذلك حتما
فهل تعتقد ان الله يوجد فى المدافن والقبور حيث الجيف المنتنة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يوجد فى اماكن تجمع القاذورات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يوجد فى زرابى الخنازير والكلاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يوجد فى اماكن الموبقات وانواع الناجسات ؟؟؟؟؟
فاذا كنت مضطر ان تقول نعم انه موجود فيها فاننى اقول لمن يعترض كيف يقبل عقلك وجود الله فى وسط هذه 
الاقذار ولا تقبل حلوله فى بطن اقدس نساء العالمين !!!:t9:​

​​​​​​​


----------



## fredyyy (4 أكتوبر 2008)

meriem mohamed قال:


> و قال الله لا تخدوا الاهين اثنين انما هو الاه واحد فاء ياي فارهبون


 

*كل من لا يعرف الله يقول قولك ( أننا نعبد أكثر إله )*

*لكننا عَرِفنا الله وأصبحنا أولاده من حقنا أن نعرف من هو الله *

*والله يُسر بذلك ويعلن لنا كل يوم عن ذاته*

يوحنا 17 : 26 
*وَعَرَّفْتُهُمُ اسْمَكَ* *وَسَأُعَرِّفُهُمْ* لِيَكُونَ فِيهِمُ الْحُبُّ الَّذِي أَحْبَبْتَنِي بِهِ وَأَكُونَ أَنَا فِيهِمْ. 

 



meriem mohamed قال:


> فلمادا لاتؤمنون بان الله ..... المسيح ...... ابن مريم ..... و انه ....... *ياكل ويشرب ويموت*


 

*نعم نعم نعم المسيح أكل وَشرِبَ ومات *
*لكنك نسيت أنه قام من الأموات منتصرًا عليه *
*لذلك المسيح ضمن لنا الحياة الأبدية معه في المجد لأنه قدير *

لوقا 24 : 5 
وَإِذْ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ وَمُنَكِّسَاتٍ وُجُوهَهُنَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ قَالاَ لَهُنَّ: *لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ* ؟ 
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لَكِنَّهُ *قَامَ* اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ 

 



meriem mohamed قال:


> لمادا عقولكم لم تعرف حقيقة الله ........ فكروا في خلق السماوات والارض في الحشرات والطيور في كل ما خلق الله


 

*لقد عَرِفنا الله ... بل عُرِِفنا منه *

*وعَرِفنا السماوات ومن جاء منها ... وما فعل المسيح على الأرض*

*لكننا لا ُنفكر كثيرًا في الحشرات لأن نظرتنا أسمى وأرقى من ذلك بكثير *

*إننا  ُنفَكِر في المجد الذي للمسيح والذي سنشاركه فيه قريبًا*
 
يوحنا 17 : 22 
وَأَنَا قَدْ *أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي* لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ. 




meriem mohamed قال:


> و لا تفكروا في دات الله فتضلوا عن الطريق الحق


 

*وهل نرفض أن ُيطلعنا الله على أمجاد المسيح حين يختلي بنا في حضرة إلهيه مقدسة *

*إن الله  ُيطلعنا على كل ما له لأننا ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح*

يوحنا 17 : 24 
أَيُّهَا الآبُ *أُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي* يَكُونُونَ مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا *لِيَنْظُرُوا مَجْدِي* الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ الْعَالَمِ.

رومية 8 : 17 
فَإِنْ كُنَّا *أَوْلاَداً* *فَإِنَّنَا وَرَثَةٌ* أَيْضاً *وَرَثَةُ اللهِ* *وَوَارِثُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ*. إِنْ كُنَّا نَتَأَلَّمُ مَعَهُ لِكَيْ نَتَمَجَّدَ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ. 


*عزيزي أنظر الى مستوى الكلام ... إنه كلام سماوي*

*بعيدًا عن مستوى الحشرات*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة مريم محمد
+++ الله يؤثر ولا يتأثر بأى شيئ نهائياً .
+++ الله صنع معجزة كاملة متكاملة ، قدَّس أحشاء السيدة العذراء ، فصارت طاهرة كالسموات ، فقد حلَّ عليها الروح القدس ليطهرها ويعدها لمعجزة التجسد .  
+++ وبخصوص عقاب الله ، فإن المسيح هو الفادى الذى يخلصنا من الجحيم ، وبغيره ليس خلاص ، وهذا الخلاص نراه فى المنتقلين القديسين ، الذين يعيشون فى السماء بكل الفرح والنعيم ، ويصنع الله بواسطتهم المعجزات الكثيرة جداً ، كما أن ساعة خروج الروح ، يظهر فيها الفارق العظيم بين من نالوا هذا الخلاص العظيم ، وبين الآخرين الذين تقبض الشياطين على أرواحهم .++ إنها حقيقة واقعية .


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مثلما قال ربنا يسوع المسيح : [ أنا والآب واحد ] يو10: 30 .
  هل الخالق لة ولد اذا هو ايضا انسان يتزوج وينجب اولاد وهل اليسوع ربكم ام الله هو ربكم


----------



## سندريلا فايز (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> مثلما قال ربنا يسوع المسيح : [ أنا والآب واحد ] يو10: 30 .
> هل الخالق لة ولد اذا هو ايضا انسان يتزوج وينجب اولاد وهل اليسوع ربكم ام الله هو ربكم


ابن الله ليس ولداً ولده الله من زوجة أو امرأة كما يظن البعض. الأمر الذي لا يقول به ولا يعتقد به أبسط المسيحيين معرفة بدينه. لأن الله كلما قلنا جوهرٌ روحي وكلمته جوهر روحي أيضاً. ولذلك ولادته ولادة روحية، وهي ولادة أزلية. أما تجسده من القديسة  مريم  وظهوره لنا في شخص المسيح فهو أمر حادث في الزمن بغرض قيام الله كما سبق وقلنا برسالة معينة هي خلاص العالم. إذاً المسيح وُجد في الزمن بتجسده، ولكنه هو السابق على الزمن في جوهره الروحي كابن الله الأزلي. ​


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ابن الله ليس ولداً ولده الله من زوجة أو امرأة كما يظن البعض. الأمر الذي لا يقول به ولا يعتقد به أبسط المسيحيين معرفة بدينه. لأن الله كلما قلنا جوهرٌ روحي وكلمته جوهر روحي أيضاً. ولذلك ولادته ولادة روحية، وهي ولادة أزلية. أما تجسده من القديسة مريم وظهوره لنا في شخص المسيح فهو أمر حادث في الزمن بغرض قيام الله كما سبق وقلنا برسالة معينة هي خلاص العالم. إذاً المسيح وُجد في الزمن بتجسده، ولكنه هو السابق على الزمن في جوهره الروحي كابن الله الأزلي. 
افهم من ذالك ان الله ممكن يتجسد فى صورة انسان او اى كائن كان او ممكن يكون انت او انا او احد اخر  هذا لا يعقل انا اريد الة منزهة عن كل الاشياء ليس كمثلة شىء فى الارض ولا السماء لكى اركع لة واسجد لة وايلا اعبد اى مخلوق اخر 
طيب مالناس بتقول ان فى شيطان واننا لا نراة وفى نفس الوقت يقولو انة بيتمثل فى صور متعددة هل هو مثل الاهكم الذى يبعث نفسة فى جسد انسان انا عايز كلام مقنع لان الله لازم ان يكون منزهة عن كل شىء مهما كان


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> افهم من ذالك ان الله ممكن يتجسد فى صورة انسان او اى كائن كان او ممكن يكون انت او انا او احد اخر هذا لا يعقل


 

*لا لا لا حاسب الله تجسد في صورة إنسان لأن هذه مشيئته*

*وغير جائز أن نقول ( أو أي كائن آخر )*

*ملحوظة : *
*أعمال الله لا تدرج وتدرك بالعقل البشري *
*أعمال الله أعلى وأسمى من فكر الانسان*



drcee قال:


> انا اريد الة منزهة عن كل الاشياء ليس كمثلة شىء فى الارض ولا السماء لكى اركع لة واسجد لة وايلا اعبد اى مخلوق اخر


 

*أنت ُتريد ... والله يفعل ما يُدير *

*الانسان ليس من حقه وضع مواصفات الله *



drcee قال:


> طيب مالناس بتقول ان فى شيطان واننا لا نراة وفى نفس الوقت يقولو انة بيتمثل فى صور متعددة هل هو مثل الاهكم الذى يبعث نفسة فى جسد انسان


 

*هناك فرق كبير بين الظهورات والتجسد *

*الظهورات أخذ صورة ما لوقت محدد *

*التجسد هو حلول الله في جسد بشري بلا خطية ويعش بين الناس*



drcee قال:


> انا عايز كلام مقنع لان الله لازم ان يكون منزهة عن كل شىء مهما كان


 

*إن لم تقبل كلام الله في قلبك ولا ُتكِّذبة*

*فلن تفهم فكر الله المنزه عن الكذب*


----------



## سندريلا فايز (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> افهم من ذالك ان الله ممكن يتجسد فى صورة انسان او اى كائن كان او ممكن يكون انت او انا او احد اخر هذا لا يعقل



*إن التجسد سر عظيم ذكرته اليهودية و المسيحية و الإسلام، عندما تكلمت عن ولادة كلمة الله من العذراء مريم .  وهو سر لأن ولادة المسيح  كلمة الله من مريم  بدون رجل هو أمر يفوق العقل.  لأنه على خلاف الطبيعة، ويؤكد أنه عمل إلهي لا يقدر عليه سوى الله الخالق.*​*



انا اريد الة منزهة عن كل الاشياء ليس كمثلة شىء فى الارض ولا السماء لكى اركع لة واسجد لة وايلا اعبد اى مخلوق اخر 


أنقر للتوسيع...



وإن كان التجسد يخص قدرة الله وتدبيره، فليس للبشر أن يتعالوا بفكرهم لكي يفحصوا أعمال الله أو يعترضوا على تدبيره الذي تمَّ بقضاء منه.




طيب مالناس بتقول ان فى شيطان واننا لا نراة وفى نفس الوقت يقولو انة بيتمثل فى صور متعددة هل هو مثل الاهكم الذى يبعث نفسة فى جسد انسان 


أنقر للتوسيع...


إن كان التجسد لا يليق بكرامة الله.  ولكن الله رأى أنه ضرورة من أجل خلاص البشر، وقد قبله على نفسه من أجل خلاصهم.  وإن دل هذا على شيء إنما يدل على عظيم محبته لهم وفائق اتضاعه من أجلهم.  ولعله أمر يدعو إلى العجب أن الله عندما أراد أن يتقرب إليَّ بمحبته ويفكني من قيودي ويحررني من عبوديتي أن أحاسبه وهو الله على الوسيلة التي اتخذها لخلاصي أو أن أستنكرها!




			انا عايز كلام مقنع لان الله لازم ان يكون منزهة عن كل شىء مهما كان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إن طبيعة الله اللاهوتية أقوى من طبيعة النار، وبهذه الطبيعة يُطهِّر ويُقدِّس الإناء الجسدي الذي يتحد به ولا تلصق به أدناس هذا الإناء.  وذلك كما تتحد الشمس بالنفايات فتطهرها ولكن قذارتها لا تلصق بها.

سؤال لك عزيزى drcee
هل الانسان بالنسبة لك افضل ام الشجرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

بالرجوع للنصوص القرانية تجد يا عزيزى بالتحديد سورة القصص وطه عن موسى النبى يتضح لنا ان الله ظهر لموسى النبى فى شجرة وخاطبه منها 

فان كان الله قد ظهر فى شجرة فهل يعتبر كفرا ان قلنا ان الله ظهر فى جسد انسان
والانسان ارقى من النبات !!
​
*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراا على الردود المفحمه ديه وربنا يبارك تعبكم خير


----------



## drcee (19 أكتوبر 2008)

سؤال لك عزيزى drcee
هل الانسان بالنسبة لك افضل ام الشجرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟

الشجرة افضل من الانسان لانها لا تخطىء ولا ترتكب اثم وظلم كما يفعل الانسان وهى مفيدة عنة كتير اقل شىء ان تستظلى بظلها ان لم تكن مثمرة


----------



## drcee (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بالرجوع للنصوص القرانية تجد يا عزيزى بالتحديد سورة القصص وطه عن موسى النبى يتضح لنا ان الله ظهر لموسى النبى فى شجرة وخاطبه منها 

فان كان الله قد ظهر فى شجرة فهل يعتبر كفرا ان قلنا ان الله ظهر فى جسد انسان
والانسان ارقى من النبات !!

فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَىالْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِن جَانِبِ
الطُّورِ نَاراً قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ }القصص29


ِذْ رَأَى نَاراً فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم 
مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى }طه10      
اين الشجرة


----------



## سندريلا فايز (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ســـــــــــلام ونعــــــــــــــمة ​


> الشجرة افضل من الانسان لانها لا تخطىء ولا ترتكب اثم وظلم كما يفعل الانسان وهى مفيدة عنة كتير اقل شىء ان تستظلى بظلها ان لم تكن مثمرة


!!!!!!!
من اين اتيت بمثل هذا الكلام !!!
اين هذا الكلام فى اى دين او ثقافة !!!

*الانســــــان اسمى وارقى المخلوقات على وجه الارض فهو تـــــــــاج الخليقــة *​ 
واذا كان الذى ابهرك بالنبات لانه يثمر فالانســــان ايضا يثمر ولكن ثمار ارقى "ثمار الروح"  بالاضافة الى كونـــــــه متفرد بالعقل والتفكيــــــر على سائر المخلوقات عامــــة 
وبالنطق والسمع والرؤية والحس وغيرها على النباتات التى ابهرتك خاصــــــة ​ 


> فَلَمَّا قَضَى مُوسَىالْأَجَلَ وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ آنَسَ مِن جَانِبِ
> الطُّورِ نَاراً قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ }القصص29
> 
> 
> ...


 
!!!!!
هل لا تعـــرف وتلم بأصول دينك ؟؟!!لا أعلــم 
وعلى الرغم من اننى غير مطالبة بذلك وغير مسموح لى فى هذا القسم الا أننى سوف أكتبهـــا لك يبدو انها سهت عنك 

(سورة القصص 30:29) 
"فلما قضى موسى الاجل وسار بأهله اّنس من جانب الطور نارا .قال لاهله امكثوا .انى لست نارا لعلى اتيكم منها بخبر او جذوه من النار لعلكم تصطلون .فلما أتاها نودى من شاطىء الوادى الايمن فى البقعة المباركة من الشجرة ان يا موسى أنى الله رب العالميــن "

(سورة طه14:9)
"هل اتاك حديث موسى اذ راى نارا .فقال لأهله امكثوا انى اّنست نارا .لعلى اّتيكم بقبس منها .أو اجد على النار هدى .فلما أتاها نودى موسى انى انا ربك فأخلع نعليك انك بالوادى المقدس طوى ..أنى أنا الله لا اله الا أنا " 

من ذلك يتضح ان الله ظهر لموسى فى شجرة وخاطبه منها "انى انا الله رب العالمين " وامره ان يخلع نعليه بالوادى المقدس "اى الذى تقدس بحلول الله فيه " ثم اكد له القول " انى انا الله لا اله الا انا " 
لا اعلم عزيزى كيف تميز الشجرة والنار عن الانسان وماهى مبرراتك ؟؟

تحيــــاتى لشخصــــــك وبشريتك 
وتفكيرك الذى افضل بالنسبة لى 
عـــــن اى كائــن اخر لا يعقل ​


----------



## fredyyy (19 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> الشجرة افضل من الانسان لانها لا تخطىء ولا ترتكب اثم وظلم كما يفعل الانسان وهى مفيدة عنة كتير اقل شىء ان تستظلى بظلها ان لم تكن مثمرة


 


*عزيزي drcee *

*أنظر ما قاله الكتاب المقدس ليس عن الشجرة بل عن عُشب الحقل *

متى : 6
28 ...... تَأَمَّلُوا *زَنَابِقَ الْحَقْلِ* كَيْفَ تَنْمُو! لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَ تَغْزِلُ. 
29 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ *وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا. 
*30 فَإِنْ كَانَ *عُشْبُ الْحَقْلِ* الَّذِي يُوجَدُ الْيَوْمَ وَيُطْرَحُ غَداً فِي التَّنُّورِ يُلْبِسُهُ اللَّهُ هَكَذَا أَفَلَيْسَ بِالْحَرِيِّ جِدّاً *يُلْبِسُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ* يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟

*لكن الانسان في خطيته أظهر الله لأجله نوعاً رائعاً من المحبة الالهية لم تظهر للنباتات *

*ظهرت للانسان في أحط حالاته وهو منغمس في الخطية *

*فأحبه حتى الموت ... موت الصليب *

*ولولا خطية الانسان لما ظهرت المحبة المضحِّية حتى الموت*

فيلبي 2 : 8 
وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، *وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ* وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ *مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. *

*لذلك الانسان أفضل من النباتات لأنه بالايمان بفداء المسيح*

*سيجلس الانسان بمجدٍ في الابدية مع المسيح*

*وسينظر المسيح بالعيان بدون خوف*

*لأن رضى الله سيستقر عليه*

*هذا لن تتمتع به الأشجار*


----------



## drcee (22 أكتوبر 2008)

فلما أتاها نودى من شاطىء الوادى الايمن فى البقعة المباركة من الشجرة ان يا موسى أنى الله رب العالميــن "
من ذلك يتضح ان الله ظهر لموسى فى شجرة وخاطبه منها "انى انا الله رب العالمين " وامره ان يخلع نعليه بالوادى المقدس "اى الذى تقدس بحلول الله فيه " ثم اكد له القول " انى انا الله لا اله الا انا " 
لا اعلم عزيزى كيف تميز الشجرة والنار عن الانسان وماهى مبرراتك ؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
هل انت فهمت موقع الشجرة هنا من المكان وهل فهمت وجود الشجرة من المكان  هذا الذى يحزنى على بنى البشر بالكلام وعدم فهم الغة العربية وموقع الحرف الواحد من الجملة هذا هو عدم المعرفة الحق وانا اعذر كل انسان يتكلم عن الاسلام بجهالة


----------



## drcee (22 أكتوبر 2008)

من اين اتيت بمثل هذا الكلام !!!
اين هذا الكلام فى اى دين او ثقافة !!!

الانســــــان اسمى وارقى المخلوقات على وجه الارض فهو تـــــــــاج الخليقــة 



واذا كان الذى ابهرك بالنبات لانه يثمر فالانســــان ايضا يثمر ولكن ثمار ارقى "ثمار الروح" بالاضافة الى كونـــــــه متفرد بالعقل والتفكيــــــر على سائر المخلوقات عامــــة 
وبالنطق والسمع والرؤية والحس وغيرها على النباتات التى ابهرتك خاصــــــة 

ما هو ثمر الانسان غير الحقد والغل والضغينة  هل وجدتى شجرة تحقد على شجرة مثلها هل وجدتى شجرة مسلمة وشجرة مسيحية تحقد على المسلمة وتشتم نبيها ورسولها هل وجدتى شجر بيستعمر شجر بنى الانسان دة احقر مخلوق خلقة الله  يذل بعضة ويقتل بعضة  هل سمعتة عن شجرة قتلت شجرة هل شوفتى شجرة اخدت قطعة ارض من شجرة اخرى بوضع اليد وليس منحقها هل وجدتى شجرة تقعد تسب وتشتم فى انبياء الله كما يفل اليهود والنصارا المسيحين يعنى وتقولى الانسان دة هو وباء وجد على الكرة الارضية


----------



## سندريلا فايز (22 أكتوبر 2008)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هل انت فهمت موقع الشجرة هنا من المكان وهل فهمت وجود الشجرة من المكان هذا الذى يحزنى على بنى البشر بالكلام وعدم فهم الغة العربية وموقع الحرف الواحد من الجملة هذا هو عدم المعرفة الحق وانا اعذر كل انسان يتكلم عن الاسلام بجهالة


 
اشكــــــرك عزيــزى على ردك 
هتقبل سخريتـك بالمحبة المسيحية وليس الحقـد والضعـــــــينة والكـره كما ذكرت استاذ drcee 
بأســــــــم الانسانيــــــــــة التى تجمعنـــا


> ما هو ثمر الانسان غير الحقد والغل والضغينة هل وجدتى شجرة تحقد على شجرة مثلها هل وجدتى شجرة مسلمة وشجرة مسيحية تحقد على المسلمة وتشتم نبيها ورسولها هل وجدتى شجر بيستعمر شجر بنى الانسان دة احقر مخلوق خلقة الله يذل بعضة ويقتل بعضة هل سمعتة عن شجرة قتلت شجرة هل شوفتى شجرة اخدت قطعة ارض من شجرة اخرى بوضع اليد وليس منحقها هل وجدتى شجرة تقعد تسب وتشتم فى انبياء الله كما يفل اليهود والنصارا المسيحين يعنى وتقولى الانسان دة هو وباء وجد على الكرة الارضية


 
رائــــــــع عزيـــــــزى وصلنا لنقطة هامــة
حقا عزيـــــــزى يوجــــد فى الطبيعة البشرية الحقد والضعينة والغل والقتل ولكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
هل سمعت عن ثمار الروح القدس الذى يغير الطبيعة البشريــة مــــن الطالــــــح الـــــى الصالـــــــــــــح 
والتــــــى نريدهــــا لكل انســــــــان لتتغيـــــر حياتـه وتثـــــــمر بالمحبة والحب والخيـــــــــــــر والوداعــــــــــة والصــــلاح

أقــــــرأ معــــــى عزيــــــــزى والرب يبارك حياتك
وينــــــــــــور طريقــــــــك
:download:

يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في غلاطية 22:5-23 "وأما ثمر الروح فهو: محبة فرح سلام، طول أناة لطف صلاح، ايمان وداعة تعفف" فثمار الروح هي نتيجة لدور الروح القدس في حياة المؤمن. ومن الواضح في الكتاب المقدس أن الروح القدس يحل علي كل فرد لحظة ايمانه بالرب يسوع المسيح (رومية 9:8 و كورنثوس الأولي 13:12 وأفسس 13:1-14). 
وواحد من الأسباب الرئيسية لحلول الروح القدس علي الأنسان هو أن يغير الله حياة ذلك الأنسان. فالروح القدس يجعلنا نتشبه بالله ونصبح مثله.
​

وثمار الروح تتعارض تماماً مع أفعال طبيعتنا الخاطئة فغلاطية 19:5-21 يقول، "وأعمال الجسد ظاهرة، التي هي: زني عهارة نجاسة دعارة. عبادة الأوثان سحر عداوة خصام غيرة سخط تحزب شقاق بدعة حسد قتل سكر بطر". ونجد أن غلاطية 19:5-21 يخبرنا عن أنواع مختلفة من الخطايا فكلنا خطاة ان لم نعرف الله ونسلم أمورنا للروح القدس. فطبيعتنا الخاطئة تثمر خطيئة (غلاطية 19:5-21)، في حين أن ثمار الروح (غلاطية 22:5-23).
​
والحياة المسيحية تمثل صراعاً بين طبيعتنا الخاطئة وثمار الروح. فبشر ساقطون، كلنا مقيدون برغبات الجسد الزائفة والخاطئة (رومية 14:7-25). وكمسيحيون، يثمر الروح القدس فينا ويمكننا من التغلب علي أفعال الطبيعة الخاطئة (كورنثوس الثانية 17:5، وفيليبي 13:4). 
والحقيقة أنه لا يوجد مسيحي يتمتع بالأنتصار الدائم والغلبة علي الخطيئة. ولكن هدفنا كمسيحيون ينحصر في السماح لروح الله القدوس أن يغير طبيعتنا الخاطئة وأن يثمر فينا الثمار الروحية التي تتغلب علي الرغبات والطبيعة الخاطئة. فالله يرغب أن تأتي حياتنا بثمر الروح، وهذا ممكناً بمعونة الروح القدس

​


----------



## drcee (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سندريلا فايز قال:


> اشكــــــرك عزيــزى على ردك
> هتقبل سخريتـك بالمحبة المسيحية وليس الحقـد والضعـــــــينة والكـره كما ذكرت استاذ drcee
> بأســــــــم الانسانيــــــــــة التى تجمعنـــا
> 
> ...



لاول مرة اقول هذة الكلمة وهى (يا اختى) ومش عارف هل انتم بتقولها لية والمسلمين يقولها ومش عارف بردة لية ولكن انا بقولها لاول مرة فى حياتى لانى فعلا مدرك معناة داخلى  وهو تقريبا انك اخت لى ان كان فى الفكر وليس فى الدين لانى كما قلت لكى من الاول انا لست من لة عقيدة انا مجرد باحث فى الانجيل والقرأن ولا اؤمن بهذا ولا بذاك ولكنى بحاول اطلع على مجريات الحياة وليس معنى انى ابحث فى القرأن واجد بعض الكلام واكتبة لكى انة انى مسلم وفى نفس الوقت انا قلت ذالك انا ببحث فى الانجيل واكتب فى مواقع اسلامية اخرى لكى اصل الى حقيقة واحدة وهى لماذا التحديات بين الاسلام والمسيحية وكل ما هو جديد على وجة الخلاف بينهما

اقصد من ذالك كلة انى لا اتحامل علكى او اسخر منك او اى واحد اخر ابدا


----------



## سندريلا فايز (23 أكتوبر 2008)

> لاول مرة اقول هذة الكلمة وهى (يا اختى) ومش عارف هل انتم بتقولها لية والمسلمين يقولها ومش عارف بردة لية ولكن انا بقولها لاول مرة فى حياتى لانى فعلا مدرك معناة داخلى وهو تقريبا انك اخت لى ان كان فى الفكر وليس فى الدين لانى كما قلت لكى من الاول انا لست من لة عقيدة انا مجرد باحث فى الانجيل والقرأن ولا اؤمن بهذا ولا بذاك ولكنى بحاول اطلع على مجريات الحياة وليس معنى انى ابحث فى القرأن واجد بعض الكلام واكتبة لكى انة انى مسلم وفى نفس الوقت انا قلت ذالك انا ببحث فى الانجيل واكتب فى مواقع اسلامية اخرى لكى اصل الى حقيقة واحدة وهى لماذا التحديات بين الاسلام والمسيحية وكل ما هو جديد على وجة الخلاف بينهما


 
أخــــــــــى drcee نحن لسنـــا فى صراع او تحديــــات كما ذكرت بيـــــن المسيحيـــة او الاســــلام نحــــــن نتعاون معا نحو القيم الروحيـة المشتركـــة

كلنــــــا متدينون . المسلم متديـــن والمسيحى متديــــن وكلنـــــا نعبد الله ونحب الفضيلة والخير بقى ان نعمل معا بحوار راقى يمكن ان يفهم كل من الاخر ويكتشف الخير الذى فيه ويحب الخير الذى فيه يمكن ان نتعرف على نقاط التواصل والتلاقى بيننا 
مع وجود الحريــــة الدينية لكل طرف منا لانها ماهى الا علاقة بين الله والانســــــــان فقـــط
وعلاقة تتعلق بالقلب من الداخل علاقة داخلية مع الله 

 فالكتاب المقدس يقول "يا ابني" أعطني قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي". فالله يريد لقلب الانسان ان يكون قلبا طاهرا. وكل خير يأتي عن طريق الارغام لا اجر له على الاطلاق. اننا نريد ان نعيش احرارا مع الله. حرية يربطنا فيه الحب والايمان. نحب بعضنا البعض. ولكــــــن كيف نسلك هذا الطريق ؟!!

كلنـــــا خليقـــة لله على الارض وكلنـــا أخـــوة لك ان تقولها بدون تــــــــردد 
لا فرق بين مسلم مسيحى يهودى ....الله الذى رتبنـــــا أمما وشعوبا وألسنة وقبائل وأرسل لنا الحــــق والخير على ألسنة انبيائيـه حتى نزل اليهم متجســــــدا متانسا واظهر لنا ذاتــه باقواله وتعاليمه واعماله الالهية التى ايدت صدق مـــا قاله وما علم به .ولكــــــــــــــــــن 
هناك من قبله وسمع  الكرازة ولبى النداء وهناك من رفضه ولم يسمــع 

فاذا وجد العديد من اصحاب الديانات الاخرى لم يؤمنوا به فلهم ظروفهم الخاصة التى هو وحده القادر على تغيرها فهو الوحيد الذى له القدرة والسلطة على تغيير هذه الظروف التى لم ينالوا به نعمـــــة الايمــــــــان 

اما نحـــن لسنـــا ألا بشــــر نفيــــد السائليـــــــــن من طـــــــــلاب المعرفــــــة للايمـــان المسيحى و اسكـــــــــات فم المتهكميــــــــن على الايمان المسيحى . ​


> اقصد من ذالك كلة انى لا اتحامل علكى او اسخر منك او اى واحد اخر ابدا


ولا يهمك أخــــى على استعداد ان اتقبل منك  
الرب يبارك حياتــــــك وينــــــور طريقك ​


----------



## Twin (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ drcee*

*أعتذر أولاً علي مداخلتي فأنا لم أتابع الموضوع ولم أقرأه حتي لأنني لا أملك الوقت الكافي لهذا*
*ولكني أحببت أن أعقب علي ما كتبته أنت في أخر مشاركة*
*وقد يكون تعقيبي هذا الأخير لي في هذا الموضوع لضيق وقتي ومشغولياتي ولكني أثق أن الأخوة سيكملون .......*​


drcee قال:


> انا لست من لة عقيدة انا مجرد باحث فى الانجيل والقرأن ولا اؤمن بهذا ولا بذاك ولكنى بحاول اطلع على مجريات الحياة وليس معنى انى ابحث فى القرأن واجد بعض الكلام واكتبة لكى انة انى مسلم وفى نفس الوقت انا قلت ذالك انا ببحث فى الانجيل واكتب فى مواقع اسلامية اخرى لكى اصل الى حقيقة واحدة وهى لماذا التحديات بين الاسلام والمسيحية وكل ما هو جديد على وجة الخلاف بينهما


*أخي مادمت أنت لا مسلم ولا مسيحي لماذا تبحث عن شئ لا يخصك أذاً*
*أهو مضيعة للوقت ؟*
*وبما أنك لست هذا أو ذاك لإانت ماذا ومن تتبع ؟*
*أتمني الأفادة ليكون التواصل بينك وبين الأخوة في نطاق واضح وسليم*

*بس أنا حابب أضيف نقطة صغيرة جداً عن ذاك الذي تسميه صراع وعلي أسلوبك أبني بطريقتي الأجابة*
*هو صراع بين النور والظلمة*
*صراع بين ما هو أرضي وما هو سماوي*
*ودائماً من يبدأ بالهجوم من هم أرضيون لأنهم لا يبتغون النور بل يحبون الظلمة لأنه هناك تحلوا الخطايا والملذات والشهوات*
*فلذلك الصراع دائم مادام قوي الشر موجودة ولكن حينا يأتي الله الذيان العادل سينتهي الصراع وسيملك هو علي القلوب ويعيد السلام للكل*
*فالصراع سيدوم الي المنتهي*
*بين قوي الظلم وجنود النور*
*بين رب الكل يسوع المسيح وبين أعداءه وأعداء أبنائه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

